# December 2009 applicants



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

I am creating this space for December 2009 DIAC applicants like me. Application filed online last week, TRN received after 4 hours. Credit card charged . Application processing commences. 

I just want to know many other fellows are on the December 2009 visa board.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi there,
As u know..i applied for visa on the 27th of December and and TRN recieved and Credit Card charged.

Aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hi there,
> As u know..i applied for visa on the 27th of December and and TRN recieved and Credit Card charged.
> 
> Aarav


Goodluck to all the december 2009 applicants! happy holidays! may the new year sprinkles the happiness on all of us..


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Hi,
I applied on 5th Dec.
See my timeline in signature
TRN & Notification received on 5th Dec and application fee deducted
Now the waiting game begins!
Happy waiting to all applicants.......................................


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

October 22nd CSL applicants have been allocated CO.. Keep a close eye.. its happening guys.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Really? How many? Where did you get this information?



mr.india said:


> October 22nd CSL applicants have been allocated CO.. Keep a close eye.. its happening guys.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Really? How many? Where did you get this information?


I keep eye on timeline threads and few external sources as well. Please see the sticky timeline thread. 

Second source:
Profiles & Timelines


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

just cant wait for my visa!




mr.india said:


> I keep eye on timeline threads and few external sources as well. Please see the sticky timeline thread.
> 
> Second source:
> Profiles & Timelines


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey thats good then..if its really going in that speed..


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

175 CSL lodged on 14 December.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ejram said:


> 175 CSL lodged on 14 December.


Happy to know that you are also sailing on the same boat mate..


----------



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

I applied on 23rd December Class 176.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

raju said:


> I applied on 23rd December Class 176.


Welcome onboard Raju. What sponsor (state or family) is your visa raju? and also mention your profession (CSL/MODL) etc.


Good Luck..


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm going for 457, my employer is in the midst of the sponsorship/nomination application. I will probably be officially submitting mine in the first week of January 2010. Hoping to get it all sorted by end of January!


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

lucky guy..


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

aarav said:


> lucky guy..


I'm not lucky quite yet...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

my best wishes that u may be lucky enough..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Apotheosis said:


> I'm not lucky quite yet...



Add mine tooo... Goood Luck.. may the new year shower good luck on all of us..


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi There,
175 CSL lodged 24 Dec 2009
I think getting CO in three month means something else than 175, may be VIC sponsorship. Just a notice from reading this forum threads.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

bishoy said:


> Hi There,
> 175 CSL lodged 24 Dec 2009
> I think getting CO in three month means something else than 175, may be VIC sponsorship. Just a notice from reading this forum threads.


Welcome onboard bishoy..All we have to do is to wait for CO now.. Wish everyone that ecomony improves in the year 2010 and everyone get their visa in the new year.

Happy New Year 2010...!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Welcome onboard bishoy..All we have to do is to wait for CO now.. Wish everyone that ecomony improves in the year 2010 and everyone get their visa in the new year.
> 
> Happy New Year 2010...!


i was speaking the other day to my f'nd in Aussieland(in IT) and he was of the view that there are lots of jobs in IT area...nothing like recession is there...


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Welcome onboard bishoy..All we have to do is to wait for CO now.. Wish everyone that ecomony improves in the year 2010 and everyone get their visa in the new year.
> 
> Happy New Year 2010...!


Thanks Mr India, let's hope the best


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> i was speaking the other day to my f'nd in Aussieland(in IT) and he was of the view that there are lots of jobs in IT area...nothing like recession is there...



OOOH that's a good news brother... pankaj I have a small suggestion for you... i'll PM you...


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Any updates ??


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

Applied for visa on the 19th of December and TRN recieved on 20th and Credit Card charged.

Waiting game begins......


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

josenoel said:


> Applied for visa on the 19th of December and TRN recieved on 20th and Credit Card charged.
> 
> Waiting game begins......


Welcome josenoel on board.. What is your visa type 175 or 176 and your profession? if you like to share..


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Welcome josenoel on board.. What is your visa type 175 or 176 and your profession? if you like to share..



VIsa: Skilled - Independent 175

ASCO: 2231-79 Java Specialist 

I have a small question.Do i belong to CSL or only MODL

Thanks


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

josenoel said:


> VIsa: Skilled - Independent 175
> 
> ASCO: 2231-79 Java Specialist
> 
> ...



For IT everyone on MODL are in CSL.. So if you are on MODL you are in CSL


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

not only that, but whenever you seek IT jobs on SEEK, you find Java in demand and with good packages  Good Luck Josenoel


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

bishoy said:


> not only that, but whenever you seek IT jobs on SEEK, you find Java in demand and with good packages  Good Luck Josenoel


Thanks for sharing that Bishoy


----------



## sutha1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

raju said:


> I applied on 23rd December Class 176.


I applied 176 relative. My relative yet to submit his form online, Is any time line for that?
thanks.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

sutha1900 said:


> I applied 176 relative. My relative yet to submit his form online, Is any time line for that?
> thanks.


Welcome Sutha1900,

Ideally, 176 visa processing is faster than 175. However, it also depends on your occupation, if your occupation is in CSL, you may expect your visa within 6-8 months.

There is a timeline thread in this forum, you may view different visa processing times.

Best Regards,


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey,
Unfortunately it seems ..our application for victoria state sponsership got rejected..i believe will have to stick to 175 now..


----------



## sutha1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Welcome Sutha1900,
> 
> Ideally, 176 visa processing is faster than 175. However, it also depends on your occupation, if your occupation is in CSL, you may expect your visa within 6-8 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your prompt reply. Is my relative need to submit online also ? when he need to submit that? I applied( applicant ) on december 23rd.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

*HI*

Hello All,

Good to see the December Guys..

My Details:
175 (MODL +CSL)
IELTS: 7
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 17 Dec 2009
Application processing commenced

Regards,
Srikanth


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome onboard Srikanth,

You infact share the same application date as mine. I also applied 175 online on 17th Dec.
Good Luck and hope that your waiting period is not tooo long..

Best regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

sutha1900 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. Is my relative need to submit online also ? when he need to submit that? I applied( applicant ) on december 23rd.


Yes, your relative will have to submit the sponsorship papers when asked from DIAC.

Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey,
> Unfortunately it seems ..our application for victoria state sponsership got rejected..i believe will have to stick to 175 now..


I am sorry to hear that.........but are you sure about that? I mean that was tooo quick. They normally take 15 days to 1 month to acknowledge.. and 30-45 days after that to finalize. Are you sure, they denied SS for you in a day or two..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> I am sorry to hear that.........but are you sure about that? I mean that was tooo quick. They normally take 15 days to 1 month to acknowledge.. and 30-45 days after that to finalize. Are you sure, they denied SS for you in a day or two..


yes ....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> yes ....


Sad to know that... anyways you are on CSL and do not need SS anyways..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

but hopefully things should go ahead..the other day i was just goin through some of the timelines on other sites..there r people on csl waiting since a year or even more that that..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> but hopefully things should go ahead..the other day i was just goin through some of the timelines on other sites..there r people on csl waiting since a year or even more that that..


Hope for the best, one of our friend (Satpal) here applied in sept (CSL .net) got his meds & PCC done in dec now waiting for finalization..

Cheer up and be hopeful, good things will happen.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

aarav,

I think Vic is not accepting any IT applications. Mine (C/C++) got rejected in the second day. Any ways we are is CSL. lets hope for the best.


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi All

I'm a Dec 2009 CSL applicant. I'm yet to upload all the documents. TRN received on the same day.

Online 175 Visa application: 19 Dec 2009


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm a Dec 2009 CSL applicant. I'm yet to upload all the documents. TRN received on the same day.
> 
> Online 175 Visa application: 19 Dec 2009


Hey ozsolz,

Welcome on-board, wish you have a safe sailing.. 

Best Wishes & Regards,


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hey ozsolz,
> 
> Welcome on-board, wish you have a safe sailing..
> 
> Best Wishes & Regards,


Thank you Mr India, apart from the documents send to ACS, what all forms you filled. Is there any other forms other that Form 80 needs to be filled and submit for 175.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Thank you Mr India, apart from the documents send to ACS, what all forms you filled. Is there any other forms other that Form 80 needs to be filled and submit for 175.


I filled online (there is no form 80) and once you submit the application, it gives you the list of docs to be uploaded, prooof of age, proof of english language requirements etc etc for you and your wife. I created seperate pdf files for each docs and uploaded them in the sequence required. 

And waiting for CO to contact if anything is missing.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Well guys,
Wanted to check up something..I mailed the DIAC people soon after i lodged my application informing that i am a CSL candidate..do they reply with anything?..any idea?..i just got an automatice reply that my ple will be replied within 5 working days..its more than that..kindly let me know what info u all got..thanks...

aarav


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

bishoy said:


> not only that, but whenever you seek IT jobs on SEEK, you find Java in demand and with good packages  Good Luck Josenoel


Thanks Bishoy.Hopefully we all find out good paying job over there 

I am planing to move to Sydney.Anyone from dec applicants planing to move to Sydney once u have the stamp on passport


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

josenoel said:


> Thanks Bishoy.Hopefully we all find out good paying job over there
> 
> I am planing to move to Sydney.Anyone from dec applicants planing to move to Sydney once u have the stamp on passport


Good luck Guys..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Well guys,
> Wanted to check up something..I mailed the DIAC people soon after i lodged my application informing that i am a CSL candidate..do they reply with anything?..any idea?..i just got an automatice reply that my ple will be replied within 5 working days..its more than that..kindly let me know what info u all got..thanks...
> 
> aarav


Yes They do... yu will get a mail similar to this:

I confirm I have noted prominently on file that you are a Critical Skill List applicant having Oracle specialisation.

When we reach your lodgement date for CSL applications, yours will be allocated to a Case Officer, and I estimate that it should be within 3-4 months.

Good Luck..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Yes They do... yu will get a mail similar to this:
> 
> I confirm I have noted prominently on file that you are a Critical Skill List applicant having Oracle specialisation.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks buddy..i guess will have to wait for this reply in that case...


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

When probably(in months) can we guys expect our CO after the application date?
Also I would be on a onsite trip for next few months, so was bit curious to know as to when the CO would get assigned.

Regards,
Srikanth.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

dear shrikanth

your application is expected to be allocated to a CO within 3-4 months as mentioned in DIAC's e-mail. Incase you will be onshore in near future, you may always inform DIAC through PLE system.

Best Regards


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

mr.india said:


> dear shrikanth
> 
> your application is expected to be allocated to a CO within 3-4 months as mentioned in DIAC's e-mail. Incase you will be onshore in near future, you may always inform DIAC through:focus:.
> 
> Best Regards


Thanks a lot for the info Dude.It isn't mentioned anywhere abt the 3-4 mths duration in the automated email sent to me or is there any other email u received other than the automated one??

Regards,
Srikanth


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> Thanks a lot for the info Dude.It isn't mentioned anywhere abt the 3-4 mths duration in the automated email sent to me or is there any other email u received other than the automated one??
> 
> Regards,
> Srikanth


No srikanth, they do not metion it on automatyed e-mail. but they respond if you send PLE. latest response shows that CSL applications are getting CO within 3-4 months.

Best wishes & Regards,


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

mr.india said:


> No srikanth, they do not metion it on automatyed e-mail. but they respond if you send PLE. latest response shows that CSL applications are getting CO within 3-4 months.
> 
> Best wishes & Regards,


Great buddy,this news is real juicy.:clap2:


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi All,

How we will know we have a CO assigned. Will CO send a mail once assigned or any automated mail will be generated when the status changes?
Whats the status"application being processed further" means.

Regards..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How we will know we have a CO assigned. Will CO send a mail once assigned or any automated mail will be generated when the status changes?
> Whats the status"application being processed further" means.
> ...


I don't know it they send you a mail, but online status do change to Assigned to or managed by: XXXXX

Application being processed further is second stage of application processing, mine application staus changed to processing further on 12th Jan(keeping fingures crossed). 

Based on what I have read on internet (for CSL), we should expect CO within 1-3 months from processing further. 

Once CO is assigned, CO would contact you for PCC and Medical forms. 

Goooooooooooood Luck & Best Regards,


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

so its other than processing commenced?...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

in that case mine got updated on 8 th of jan..does that mean its progressing...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> so its other than processing commenced?...


Yes, aarav, it should say... Application being processed further..


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

mr.india,

I did applied on 22nd Dec 09. 

Did you sent any PLE for getting this ABPF status? when did you uploaded the documents?

Where are you currently living? I am in Sydney.

Thanks



mr.india said:


> I don't know it they send you a mail, but online status do change to Assigned to or managed by: XXXXX
> 
> Application being processed further is second stage of application processing, mine application staus changed to processing further on 12th Jan(keeping fingures crossed).
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> mr.india,
> 
> I did applied on 22nd Dec 09.
> 
> ...


Dear Mrmsml, 
Normally, after a month you will get ABPF status. Please wait till 20th Jan and your status will also change.. you do not need to send any PLE.

I uploaded my docs soon after filing my application very next day after receiving my TRN number and file number (18th Dec). 

How is Sydney? We are living in middle east- Kingdom of Bahrain, nice small and quite place. We are also planning to moove to Sydney after our visa is granted. 

Good luck.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Dear Mrmsml,
> Normally, after a month you will get ABPF status. Please wait till 20th Jan and your status will also change.. you do not need to send any PLE.
> 
> I uploaded my docs soon after filing my application very next day after receiving my TRN number and file number (18th Dec).
> ...



Hello Buddy,

After applying online on 17th Dec 2009. I have sent the other documents through courier(tracked the courier and they received the docs after a week according to the track record).Once you upload or send the docs through courier would that get updated somewhere in apllication status enquiry form somewhere?

Also sending the docs through courier effect in anyways??

Regarsd,
Srikanth


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> Hello Buddy,
> 
> After applying online on 17th Dec 2009. I have sent the other documents through courier(tracked the courier and they received the docs after a week according to the track record).Once you upload or send the docs through courier would that get updated somewhere in apllication status enquiry form somewhere?
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

Sending Docs either through courier or uploading them online doesnot make much difference as both gets attached to your application file. 

The status of your docs will stay as "Required" till CO is assigned and he is comfortable with with the docs (both for Online of paper).

Good luck... and have patience as we will have to wait till we get called for Medicals and PCC.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Sending Docs either through courier or uploading them online doesnot make much difference as both gets attached to your application file.
> 
> ...


And how do we get that call on medicals and PCC through (Is it by mail?)

REgards,
Srikanth.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> And how do we get that call on medicals and PCC through (Is it by mail?)
> 
> REgards,
> Srikanth.


Coorect, on your official correspondence (filled in application form) e-mail address with form 160EH and form 26EH.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey it seems since last september after the status gets changed the CO gets allocated in a month or so..i just had a look at a few timelines..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> hey it seems since last september after the status gets changed the co gets allocated in a month or so..i just had a look at a few timelines..


for 175 ???


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Guys my status has not changed.
I still have - "Application processing commenced"
All documents - "Required"

Any ideas??

I applied on 5th Dec


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Guys my status has not changed.
> I still have - "Application processing commenced"
> All documents - "Required"
> 
> ...


I should change to ABPF, In case it dosen't change in comming week, just send a PLE to DIAC asking to mark ur application as CSL( if it is not marked already.). 

Regards,


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

yeh mr.india i believe few of them were super lucky..may be coz of year end..


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

I have just submitted a PLE.
Thank you Mr. India


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> yeh mr.india i believe few of them were super lucky..may be coz of year end..


Cool........can you share the source with us as well..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Cool........can you share the source with us as well..


Sure mr.india correct me if i am wrong..but after the status gets changed to "Application Being Processed further"..few of them did have a co allocated in a month..
BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Sure mr.india correct me if i am wrong..but after the status gets changed to "Application Being Processed further"..few of them did have a co allocated in a month..
> BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications
> 
> aarav


That's correct AARAV most of October Applicants and very few Nov applicants have got their CO's, lets hope for the best for us also..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys,
Wanted to share some info on the ABPF status..it seems if u have sent a ple that u fall in csl category or for any reason..someone checks up with ur file and so it changes to that particular status..Kindly share whatever info u all can collect..would be gr8 to know..

thanks
aarav


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

One more thing..should we submit form 80 now or whenever asked by CO..?..is it ok if i do it later?..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> One more thing..should we submit form 80 now or whenever asked by CO..?..is it ok if i do it later?..


One of my friends here got his meds (form 26) and PCC (form 80) done here in Bahrain, it hardly took him 4 days start to finish. 

Since it is not a timecomsuming process, I would wait for CO to ask for it as our initial entry date will depend on our PCC and Medical dates. 

I would suggest to wait for some time.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

yehps thats what even i felt but thought better to confirm..


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> One of my friends here got his meds (form 26) and PCC (form 80) done here in Bahrain, it hardly took him 4 days start to finish.
> 
> Since it is not a timecomsuming process, I would wait for CO to ask for it as our initial entry date will depend on our PCC and Medical dates.
> 
> I would suggest to wait for some time.



I think we can fill and upload form 80 now,anyways Co is going to ask for that. PCC validity is only for 3 months I heard, so the initial entry date is depend on the medical certificate I believe. I'm thinking of processing of PCC by Feb 1st week as I need to obtain from different countries.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> I think we can fill and upload form 80 now,anyways Co is going to ask for that. PCC validity is only for 3 months I heard, so the initial entry date is depend on the medical certificate I believe. I'm thinking of processing of PCC by Feb 1st week as I need to obtain from different countries.


humm,even i have to obtain from 3 countries..luckily did not stay that long in rest of the 2 countries..its a big tension for me..obtaining pcc from all these three countries within a limited time slot..but then i dont want to rush in..so am planning to wait till told to do so..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> I think we can fill and upload form 80 now,anyways Co is going to ask for that. PCC validity is only for 3 months I heard, so the initial entry date is depend on the medical certificate I believe. I'm thinking of processing of PCC by Feb 1st week as I need to obtain from different countries.


I think I'll wait for CO to ask.. .. I have stayed in 3 countries..My wife has lived in Bahrain for last 20 years out of her 24 years....I'll wait for CO to request for PCC as in his request he would mention PCC required from these countries... 

Getting PCC from India and Bahrain should not be issue.. but let's hope CO asks for only these two countries.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Sydney is hot, as Summer is going on now. But its very cool to live here.



mr.india said:


> Dear Mrmsml,
> Normally, after a month you will get ABPF status. Please wait till 20th Jan and your status will also change.. you do not need to send any PLE.
> 
> I uploaded my docs soon after filing my application very next day after receiving my TRN number and file number (18th Dec).
> ...


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I am new to this group and my application is still having status as processing commenced. Hoping to move to the next stage soon.


Regards,
Sgopi


ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
Application processing commenced.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome on board Sgopi.. Use the PLE system as suggested by AARAV and send a PLE to DIAC informing to mark ur application as CSL if not marked already, status will change to ABPF

Goood Luck and keep patience..


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks..I applied through an agent ..I will tell him that




mr.india said:


> Welcome on board Sgopi.. Use the PLE system as suggested by AARAV and send a PLE to DIAC informing to mark ur application as CSL if not marked already, status will change to ABPF
> 
> Goood Luck and keep patience..


----------



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Welcome on board Sgopi.. Use the PLE system as suggested by AARAV and send a PLE to DIAC informing to mark ur application as CSL if not marked already, status will change to ABPF
> 
> Goood Luck and keep patience..


Hi Mr India 

I’m little bit confused regarding your above comments, according to my knowledge if you are in CSL/MODL do you have to do any extra things?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

pgb said:


> Hi Mr India
> 
> I’m little bit confused regarding your above comments, according to my knowledge if you are in CSL/MODL do you have to do any extra things?


Pgb,

nothing much, but sometimes you need to inform DIAC to mark ur application as CSL if it is not marked already. It happned with few members on forum. It's better to inform them so that ur application gets priority processing.

Regards,


----------



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Pgb,
> 
> nothing much, but sometimes you need to inform DIAC to mark ur application as CSL if it is not marked already. It happned with few members on forum. It's better to inform them so that ur application gets priority processing.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Budy.. Now it's clear......:clap2:


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

So guys what you think about employment verification. This is done after assigning the CO or before assigning the CO. I read in one thread that employment verification done after the status changed to ABPF.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> So guys what you think about employment verification. This is done after assigning the CO or before assigning the CO. I read in one thread that employment verification done after the status changed to ABPF.


Not 100% sure about that but my understanding is that employment verification is after CO is assigned as case officer would initiate these background checks while he checks the authicity of the documents you provided, again, it's my understanding, I may be wrong.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Even i agree to mr.india..because i feel that the co is the guy who does thorough check up of the docs u have provided..again this is what i have concluded ..


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Its not always true that you application will change to ABPF, if you sent a PLE to DIAC.

I sent PLE to mention that i am in CSL. I got a reply couple of days back saying that


> Thank you for advising that your nominated occupation is on the Critical Skills List. We can confirm that this information has been noted on your file.


Even after that, my status is still processing commenced. 

But its good to send PLE to inform DIAC that we are in CSL. 



mr.india said:


> Welcome on board Sgopi.. Use the PLE system as suggested by AARAV and send a PLE to DIAC informing to mark ur application as CSL if not marked already, status will change to ABPF
> 
> Goood Luck and keep patience..


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Guys no response from DIAC after PLE informing them that my qualification is on the CSL.

Still waiting...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Guys no response from DIAC after PLE informing them that my qualification is on the CSL.
> 
> Still waiting...


Lets hope best for all of us here and hope that December applicants start getting CO's soon (I have seen on timeline thread, Nov CSL guys started getting CO's).. So Are we in QUEUE?


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

yes ..lets hope so....


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey friends,
Just wanted to inquire has anyone got any kind of confirmation from skill matching team..well we got one today..that it has been updated and name added..does anyone know any person benefitted from this.?...kindly throw some light..

Aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey friends,
> Just wanted to inquire has anyone got any kind of confirmation from skill matching team..well we got one today..that it has been updated and name added..does anyone know any person benefitted from this.?...kindly throw some light..
> 
> Aarav


Me tooooo.. we got SMD enrollment e-mail today..


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey friends,
> Just wanted to inquire has anyone got any kind of confirmation from skill matching team..well we got one today..that it has been updated and name added..does anyone know any person benefitted from this.?...kindly throw some light..
> 
> Aarav



I asked a similar question and opened a new thread for it.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Guys,
Going by the timeline website BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications members are really getting visas pretty fast!
Most September 2009 applicant either have the visa or have CO's already asking for PCC & MEDS.
If we rely on these statistics we are looking at about three months from application date.
So maybe for us Dec applicants might start getting case officers/visas in March 2010.
All the best my brothers & sisters


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Guys,
> Going by the timeline website BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications members are really getting visas pretty fast!
> Most September 2009 applicant either have the visa or have CO's already asking for PCC & MEDS.
> If we rely on these statistics we are looking at about three months from application date.
> ...


See this:


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey guys seriously..lets not build up too much of hopes...else in case of delay will get dissappointed..so lets wait for the best and be prepared for the worst..


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Me tooooo.. we got SMD enrollment e-mail today..


Me too 

I sent a PLE to get the reply you guys are talking about that make you expect CO within 3-4 month, but I got the same reply as sending empty email to Adelaide office that says within 12 month.


----------



## scmy83 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi Friend I applied on 24th January my consultant is sending the application on 27th of this month.thank u for creating this query Keep posting Friends


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

hi are u talking abt csl applicants who are nominated by SS or just CSL applicants who are neither nominated nor sponsored that means u are talking abt priority processing 4 category right, and how did u get this information , i am in the 5th category that is SS sponsored but not on the CSL List , so do u think it will happen soon or it will take another year for my application to get finalised .

any updates on Category 5 applicants please let me know abt it


macklon Dmello























mr.india said:


> October 22nd CSL applicants have been allocated CO.. Keep a close eye.. its happening guys.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

We are talking about CLS applicants who are not sponsored - 175 independent visa applicant.
This information is on site BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

Cheers



mackdmello said:


> hi are u talking abt csl applicants who are nominated by SS or just CSL applicants who are neither nominated nor sponsored that means u are talking abt priority processing 4 category right, and how did u get this information , i am in the 5th category that is SS sponsored but not on the CSL List , so do u think it will happen soon or it will take another year for my application to get finalised .
> 
> any updates on Category 5 applicants please let me know abt it
> 
> ...


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

so it is category 4 processing list right, that means in the next couple of months they will start with category 5, that is the applicants who are sponsored by State and who have not nominated a occupation in the CSL list but they are in the MODL list . by the way how did u get this information that they have started with CSL applicants in the 4 category.

i would like to know if u don't mind. cause i am anxiously waiting for my turn for the CO to be allotted.

Macklon Dmello















Zenji said:


> We are talking about CLS applicants who are not sponsored - 175 independent visa applicant.
> This information is on site BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications
> 
> Cheers


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats a great news, Mine is yet to add to SMD, hope it will be added soon. Good Luck


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Thats a great news, Mine is yet to add to SMD, hope it will be added soon. Good Luck


Yea.. Let's hope all of us get added to SMD and get offers befor going there ..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Dmello,

What I heard is that since CSL backlog is almost being flushed out by March, they would start CO allocation for Cat 5 applicants.. I am sure that 2010 will bring joy for a lot of such applicants waiting since 2008 / 2009 for CO. 

Wish you Good Luck


----------



## romeobeo (Nov 4, 2009)

mr.india said:


> See this:


hi mr india. where did you get the attached screenshot of timelines? applications are looking good.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

romeobeo said:


> hi mr india. where did you get the attached screenshot of timelines? applications are looking good.


Welcome Romeobeo to the forum. 

The screen shot source is here: Profiles & Timelines


----------



## romeobeo (Nov 4, 2009)

cool. thanks mr.india. keep your valuable posts coming! :clap2:


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Welcome Romeobeo to the forum.
> 
> The screen shot source is here: Profiles & Timelines



Hello Buddy My app status still shows processing commenced and dint change to further processing state.few days back I have sent a PLE stating if they have received my docs(hoping they would give a look at my application) and dint get any reply though except the automated one...Whats Next????? Do I have to wait or send another PLE stating I am in CSL...Is it fine if we ping the DIAC folks twice or thrice through PLE


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> Hello Buddy My app status still shows processing commenced and dint change to further processing state.few days back I have sent a PLE stating if they have received my docs(hoping they would give a look at my application) and dint get any reply though except the automated one...Whats Next????? Do I have to wait or send another PLE stating I am in CSL...Is it fine if we ping the DIAC folks twice or thrice through PLE


hey Srikanth

Wait for the reply of your first PLE. Normally they answer within 3-5 days except when there is weekend and this week tuesday happens to be a holiday . I would suggest to wait for the reply first instead of pingning twice trice and so on.

Regards,


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Guys!!!!!
Its our turn and things are happening!
Today I checked my status and it my application is being processed further. Some documents indicate "met"
Can I say I have a case officer??
Wish all December applicants good luck.
Let the waiting continue...:ranger:

Zenji


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Guys!!!!!
> Its our turn and things are happening!
> Today I checked my status and it my application is being processed further. Some documents indicate "met"
> Can I say I have a case officer??
> ...


Hey... congrats Man....! you are getting ahead of all of us here... But we are happy to note that atleast it started mooving..  Decembers guys started getting CO (can't believe it)................. keep us posted..

good luck and god bless...


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Hi Mr. India,

Thanks. A sure your status will change very soon. At least now we know they have started looking at December applicants.

Regards,
Zenji



mr.india said:


> Hey... congrats Man....! you are getting ahead of all of us here... But we are happy to note that atleast it started mooving..  Decembers guys started getting CO (can't believe it)................. keep us posted..
> 
> good luck and god bless...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Hi Mr. India,
> 
> Thanks. A sure your status will change very soon. At least now we know they have started looking at December applicants.
> 
> ...


Are you planning to get ur medicals and PCC ready from now, as most probably it would be asked from you in a week or two from now..?

...


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

Am planning to undergo medicals ASAP. I have to make an appointment tomorrow. I need PCC from three countries. I have secured one. Two more required.

I want the case officer to get all documents as soon as possible so that the delays are not caused by me but rather DIAC.

How long after PCC/Medicals submission can I expect to hear the good news.....wow...am already thinking far ahead1

Cheers,
Zenji



mr.india said:


> Are you planning to get ur medicals and PCC ready from now, as most probably it would be asked from you in a week or two from now..?
> 
> ...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Zenji,
So things r moving ...Good news...all the best..and keep us posted..

Aarav


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Aarav,

Yes, things are moving for December applicants!

Zenji



aarav said:


> Hey Zenji,
> So things r moving ...Good news...all the best..and keep us posted..
> 
> Aarav


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

That is good news for us, Dec applicants. 

Lets hope others will also get the good news soon.




Zenji said:


> Aarav,
> 
> Yes, things are moving for December applicants!
> 
> Zenji


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji and ejram got their CO's ... I am getting excited guys:


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Dear Mr.India,
I believe any time now ..lets keep our fingers crossed...

Aarav


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Any body else from DEC applicants got CO?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> Any body else from DEC applicants got CO?


I don't think so.. few lucky ones got their CO's .. we are yet to see.. AArav my fingures hands and legs are all crossed..


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> I don't think so.. few lucky ones got their CO's .. we are yet to see.. AArav my fingures hands and legs are all crossed..


HI to ALL. My application details:

Applied ACS: 27th July 2009
Approved- CSL (C/C++): 5 Sep 2009
IELTS: Oct 2009 7 band
Visa Application: 
Paper based
175 Visa application: 8 Dec 2009

Dont know about progress because its paper based.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Medicals booked for Friday 05 Feb.
PCC being processed from two other countries.
The wait continues!



mr.india said:


> Are you planning to get ur medicals and PCC ready from now, as most probably it would be asked from you in a week or two from now..?
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

naveen_pnc said:


> HI to ALL. My application details:
> 
> Applied ACS: 27th July 2009
> Approved- CSL (C/C++): 5 Sep 2009
> ...


Welcome Naveen.. I think we all have to wait till CO asks for our medical reports, which should be happening soon. 

Welcom on board we are in same boat to Oz


----------



## BAM07 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Hi all*

Good to see lot of Dec applicants, am also travelling in the same boat. Have gone through the posts and applied Post Lodgement Enquiry as well. But till now status didn't changed for my application it still shows as "_Application received - Processing Commenced"._

Anything apart from PLE i need to do ?

Baskar
*Visa 175 CSL*
Occupation/Skill - CSL & MODL.
ACC Assessment – 6th August, 2009
IELTS Results with Band – 23rd July 2009 with Overall 7.0
175 Visa Application Lodgement (Online) - 16th December 2009 
** Application received - processing commenced


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

How did i miss this thread .. just saw it..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> How did i miss this thread .. just saw it..


He he he... welcome on board..

Nothing BAM07, sit and relax, once your application is assigned CO, he will contact you for meds and PCC..

Till then we have to just wait..


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Welcome Naveen.. I think we all have to wait till CO asks for our medical reports, which should be happening soon.
> 
> Welcom on board we are in same boat to Oz


HI,

Any idea about network jobs in asutralia/sydney. Is this profile in demand?I heard that now australia job markent is imprvoing especially in service sector like networking. I am also from network background.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

naveen_pnc said:


> HI,
> 
> Any idea about network jobs in asutralia/sydney. Is this profile in demand?I heard that now australia job markent is imprvoing especially in service sector like networking. I am also from network background.


I have never been to Oz.. so don't know about the market there.. but general job postings on job sites looks good.. secondly, I was looking on the IT infrastructure spending of the companies in Oz are also increasing, so, it is looking fine.. But again that's my analysis, I may be wrong.

Let's hope for the best buddy.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Guys,
today I completed my medicals. All going wel, they shall be posted to DIAC by the end of next week.
Still no word from case officer.
Zenji


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Guys,
> today I completed my medicals. All going wel, they shall be posted to DIAC by the end of next week.
> Still no word from case officer.
> Zenji


Cooool you have completed almost everything .. now just have to sit and wait for visa. Good luck... keep all of us in loop and updated.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi there,

I have added my timelines in my signatures and sailing in the same boat.....

one thing, my agent lodged my Application as paper based , so please advice how can I check the status for same, my agent is saying they can not raise PLE such soon and I have to wait for another 6 months......

Please advice...




mr.india said:


> I am creating this space for December 2009 DIAC applicants like me. Application filed online last week, TRN received after 4 hours. Credit card charged . Application processing commences.
> 
> I just want to know many other fellows are on the December 2009 visa board.
> Good luck to everyone.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have added my timelines in my signatures and sailing in the same boat.....
> 
> ...


Welcome erviren,

We are all in same boat, none of Dec CSL applicants (from our country) has got CO yet, but you will come to know as soon as we start getting one. More or less your application is almost same time as mine. We both should get CO almost sane time. 

Keep visiting here and timeline thread, you will come to know.. I expect we should hear from our CO most probably in a month to 60 days.

Good Luck.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks mr.india

always be in touch....for our applications

My problem is that I can not check the status and dont know where I am lying currently and whether DIAC has considered my case in CSL or not.....

As per all of the posts in your thread, would you suggest me to raise a PLE asking DIAC to consider my case in CSL?????????

As my agent is refusing to raise PLE and saying that it would be foolish to raise one at this point of time means so soon but with all of your posts, I think there would be some progress on my Application too....atleast ABPF should be there, but i can not see or check :confused2:





mr.india said:


> Welcome erviren,
> 
> We are all in same boat, none of Dec CSL applicants (from our country) has got CO yet, but you will come to know as soon as we start getting one. More or less your application is almost same time as mine. We both should get CO almost sane time.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Thanks mr.india
> 
> always be in touch....for our applications
> 
> ...



That's true.. Since you have appointed an agent to frontend your application, DIac will not respond to you directly. I would suggest to wait for a while as November CSL applicants are getting CO's. Very soon December ones will also start getting... 

Paper applications are also feed to system (I heard so). While feeding in the system DIAC would mark ur application as CSL. I think you should not worry for now.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks mr.India

Lets hope for the best for us.....wait n watch i must say

Good luck



mr.india said:


> That's true.. Since you have appointed an agent to frontend your application, DIac will not respond to you directly. I would suggest to wait for a while as November CSL applicants are getting CO's. Very soon December ones will also start getting...
> 
> Paper applications are also feed to system (I heard so). While feeding in the system DIAC would mark ur application as CSL. I think you should not worry for now.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Thanks mr.India
> 
> Lets hope for the best for us.....wait n watch i must say
> 
> Good luck


What was your mode of payment? if they have received your application then your DD should have been en-cashed or fee charged to Credit card.
Check with the bank.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Avinash,

I did thru DD and that has already been charged, my account debited and I already have got acknowledgement from DIAC that they have received the Application and Receipt for Fee.

My only tension is that I can not check my status like whether they have considered me on CSL or not, as adviced by mr.india that some times we have to tell them that we are on CSL!!




avinash said:


> What was your mode of payment? if they have received your application then your DD should have been en-cashed or fee charged to Credit card.
> Check with the bank.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Thanks Avinash,
> 
> I did thru DD and that has already been charged, my account debited and I already have got acknowledgement from DIAC that they have received the Application and Receipt for Fee.
> 
> My only tension is that I can not check my status like whether they have considered me on CSL or not, as adviced by mr.india that some times we have to tell them that we are on CSL!!


Try to get your file details from here. For the date of lodging give the date when DIAC acknowledgmented your application.
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
"Please supply my TRN, file number or client ID"


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Try to get your file details from here. For the date of lodging give the date when DIAC acknowledgmented your application.
> General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> "Please supply my TRN, file number or client ID"


Avinash.. if he send a PLE, immediately the agent would receive a notification.. I would still say.....it is better to wait else for a while.. I am sure DIAC would be flooded by mails coz of recent changes, specially from those 20,000 2007 applicants..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Avinash for the link, it is useful...

you are right mr.india, my agent is also not ready to raise a PLE, see my agent's reply....

( We cannot ask the caseofficer for the status coz earlier files are still in process. When DIAC has given a timeframe of 1year fr the second stage then we have to follow that. As your consultant if I am well aware of this then it is undoubtedly foolish of me to ask DIAC the status on your file. You have just received your casefile number in *Nov /Dec and then expect any movement, not possible.* There is a que ahead of you. Today caseofficers are being very rude in responding and this could have an adverse effect on your file. Regret HO will not be sending any request to this effect.) 

see the highlighted in red comments by my agent.....she is clearly saying that not possible for any movement now.........means we have to wait a lot.....what you say on this?



mr.india said:


> Avinash.. if he send a PLE, immediately the agent would receive a notification.. I would still say.....it is better to wait else for a while.. I am sure DIAC would be flooded by mails coz of recent changes, specially from those 20,000 2007 applicants..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Avinash.. if he send a PLE, immediately the agent would receive a notification.. I would still say.....it is better to wait else for a while.. I am sure DIAC would be flooded by mails coz of recent changes, specially from those 20,000 2007 applicants..


Can he try with his email ID ? 

erviren, Any idea why your agent opted for paper version?
Is he a MARN agent?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Avinash,

I really do not have any idea why they opted for paper based!!! 

I only know that my credit card limit was not much enough for the Application Fee, but I am sure that still if we have not credit card we can lodge online application.

even my agent didnt ask me before loadgin the application if m fine with paper based...!!

but now they are giving me timeframe of 1 year for any movement 

Yes my agent is MARA agent certified and known agent......



avinash said:


> Can he try with his email ID ?
> 
> erviren, Any idea why your agent opted for paper version?
> Is he a MARN agent?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Avinash,
> 
> I really do not have any idea why they opted for paper based!!!
> 
> ...



Use the link that I shared and get your TRN. Use your email id.
Did your agent fwd you the email from DICA ACK ? you have your file number ?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Avinash,

Thanks a lot,

Yes, my agent sent me the Acknowledgement letter in which File Number is mentioned...

Would they give me TRN number on my FIle number if it is paper based??



avinash said:


> Use the link that I shared and get your TRN. Use your email id.
> Did your agent fwd you the email from DICA ACK ? you have your file number ?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Avinash,
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> ...


No harm in trying. First ask for TRN. Once you get a response, inform them to upgrade your application to CSL.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Let me wait till Feb end, if there is no news then i would try for PLE...

did you apply online? what is your current status Avinash?
i can take similar type guess for my application from yours status



avinash said:


> No harm in trying. First ask for TRN. Once you get a response, inform them to upgrade your application to CSL.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Let me wait till Feb end, if there is no news then i would try for PLE...
> 
> did you apply online? what is your current status Avinash?
> i can take similar type guess for my application from yours status



I have a friend here he also applied through agent (Paper) in Sept CSL (.net like you) did not sent PLE or anything, but CO asked for his medicals and PCC in December and his agent got back to him.

I would say ... sit and relax buddy.. things will happen.. paper ones are marked CSL while uploading in system..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks mr.india

hope for the best for us...

but is there any way to get TRN number for my application.....?any idea

keep posted...



mr.india said:


> I have a friend here he also applied through agent (Paper) in Sept CSL (.net like you) did not sent PLE or anything, but CO asked for his medicals and PCC in December and his agent got back to him.
> 
> I would say ... sit and relax buddy.. things will happen.. paper ones are marked CSL while uploading in system..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

My Signature has my status  fingers crossed. 

Applied online, no agent used. Mine is a straight forward case.

Cheers


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Thanks mr.india
> 
> hope for the best for us...
> 
> ...


You can request for a TRN number by providing BCCXXXX (Application file number)... again your Agent may have issues with it..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

mr.india,

I would now be patient and wait for atleast 3 months from my filing date....cant do but have to 
being an IT professional, cant digest that I m not able to check the status online for such a big Application with DIAC because of paper based and m totally dependent on my agent now for any communication.......

I should have applied directly as my case is straight forward but still thought to get an agent to do all document work to avoid any issue...

kaaaash, I started visit this forum 6 months back, missed that 

Lets hope for the best........Good Luck to all of us






mr.india said:


> You can request for a TRN number by providing BCCXXXX (Application file number)... again your Agent may have issues with it..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Avinash,

your signatures are just showing as:

IELTS - Passed (7 Overall): 24/Oct/2009
Application Applied: 19/Dec/2009 

Did you check on the site for current status?



avinash said:


> My Signature has my status  fingers crossed.
> 
> Applied online, no agent used. Mine is a straight forward case.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

No change from the date of application. It would take few more week.


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*application processed further*

My Application status changed to _application processed further _on 05 Feb








ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
Application processed further


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Gopi,

How much have you scored? Is it more than 120 ? if yes can you share the breakup? 
Have you front loaded medical and PCC ? 
In IELTS have you scored more than 7 in each module?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Gopi,

please clear us for the below questions by Avinash, it would clear our doubts for our Applications...

Thanks



avinash said:


> Gopi,
> 
> How much have you scored? Is it more than 120 ? if yes can you share the breakup?
> Have you front loaded medical and PCC ?
> In IELTS have you scored more than 7 in each module?


----------



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

hi friends

I have a good news. got CO. I have been asked Meds & PCC today. It shows as follows online status

Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 Requested 
Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested 
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa 
Overseas penal clearance certificate 2 Requested 

My doubt is why is it showing twice as "Overseas penal clearance certificate".

Is it because am an indian and staying in singapore for last 4 years. My wife has been in singapore for 358days (one week less than a year). For both of us status is as above. Does it mean that i have to apply for PCC for her in Singapore also.

cheers
raju
-----
ACS Applied- 20 March 2009
ACS Cleared (CISSP specialist)-19th July 2009
IELTS Cleared - 16/09/2009
SS for Victoria Applied - October 2009
SS Approved - 16 December, 2009 
176 Visa Application (Online) - 23/12/09
Application received - processing commenced - 23/12/09
Application being processed further - 5/01/2010
Sent all docs through email by 16/01/2010
Skills Matching Database- 23/01/2010
Meds & PCC asked - 10/2/2010


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, you have to apply for PCC from India and singapore. it will be a year by the time you get the PCC.


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Got CO too :clap2:

Please confirm that those are the signs that I got CO:
- Most docs changed to met
- I got an email with PDFs for meds and personal forms

Should I start doing medical now? nothing said that strait in the email.
Also why my work experience docs are still requested? I submitted all docs from ACS.

Thanks


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

bishoy said:


> Got CO too :clap2:
> 
> Please confirm that those are the signs that I got CO:
> - Most docs changed to met
> ...


That's correct.... you have CO now... it is mooving fast guys.. If I remember, you were quite surprised about people geeting CO withing 3 months... and now see you got within 2 months of your application...
Cheers...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

raju said:


> hi friends
> 
> I have a good news. got CO. I have been asked Meds & PCC today. It shows as follows online status
> 
> ...


You and your wife will need PCC from India and Singapore.. Good news .. that you got ur CO.. I guess we 175 applicants will have to wait for some more time ..

Cheers


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

raju said:


> hi friends
> 
> I have a good news. got CO. I have been asked Meds & PCC today. It shows as follows online status
> 
> ...


that's weird... mine didn't show Overseas penal clearance certificate Requested although I was asked for it in the email... I wonder if it will be added once my PCC is MET...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ejram said:


> that's weird... mine didn't show Overseas penal clearance certificate Requested although I was asked for it in the email... I wonder if it will be added once my PCC is MET...


Don't worry for online status... In past We have seen people granted visa while their online status still showed required... Just go ahead and submit ur docs... it will be finalized soon..

I must say you guys are lucky to get ur CO so fast...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes these guys are lucky :clap2:

seems things are going fast....





mr.india said:


> Don't worry for online status... In past We have seen people granted visa while their online status still showed required... Just go ahead and submit ur docs... it will be finalized soon..
> 
> I must say you guys are lucky to get ur CO so fast...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

All the 3 of them are 176 ?


----------



## sutha1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

avinash said:


> All the 3 of them are 176 ?


I am 176, yet to get CO. hope can get soon.

dec 23, C# spealist.


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

I am 175


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

December Till now:..


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

avinash said:


> Gopi,
> 
> How much have you scored? Is it more than 120 ? if yes can you share the breakup?
> Have you front loaded medical and PCC ?
> In IELTS have you scored more than 7 in each module?


I scored 120 only, applied for SS but still waiting. No I am yet to go for medicals and PCC.


I scored 7.5 overall in IELTS.But not 7 for all individual modules

My breakup is L-9 R-7.5 S-6.5 W-6.5

Hope it helps..Thanks..



ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb- Application processed further


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello guys,

Any idea if my wife, being all of her education in english medium till her MBA, needs to take IELTS exam?

Thanks



avinash said:


> All the 3 of them are 176 ?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Upload her marks-cards and degree certificates.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Any idea if my wife, being all of her education in english medium till her MBA, needs to take IELTS exam?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Erviren, 

My wife's BS is from American university, still got her IELTS done, as you cannot be sure with DIAC, There had bein cases where, they did not ask any certs or IELTS from some candidate and passed their spouse. We got her IELTS as we did wanted to take any chances. 

Best Regards,


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Does anyone filled form 1221.? Is this mandatory to upload or wait for the CO to ask.


----------



## sutha1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hi Erviren,
> 
> My wife's BS is from American university, still got her IELTS done, as you cannot be sure with DIAC, There had bein cases where, they did not ask any certs or IELTS from some candidate and passed their spouse. We got her IELTS as we did wanted to take any chances.
> 
> Best Regards,


I believe no need to take ielts. As long as you able to show that she studied in English medium for that course (for spouse only). I noticed there are few other thread some experienced people discussed about this. you may refer them.


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi
I got a question about form 80. Is it the same as the online form of character assessment?
As in the CO email, there was no clue that I could fill this online form instead of sending a paper form 80 by courier. Or should I fill both?

Thanks


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

HI All,

Yesterday we sent PLE to DIAC about status of our application. Lets see what they will reply.

Applied ACS: 27th July 2009
Approved- CSL (C/C++): 5 Sep 2009
IELTS: Oct 2009 7 band
Visa Application: 
Paper based
175 Visa application: 8 Dec 2009


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

naveen_pnc said:


> HI All,
> 
> Yesterday we sent PLE to DIAC about status of our application. Lets see what they will reply.
> 
> ...


Dear Naveen, 

Please upadte all of us here if you get any reply from DIAC other than standard reply 3-4 month stuffs..

Cheers


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

bishoy said:


> Hi
> I got a question about form 80. Is it the same as the online form of character assessment?
> As in the CO email, there was no clue that I could fill this online form instead of sending a paper form 80 by courier. Or should I fill both?
> 
> Thanks


Any help? :confused2:


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

bishoy said:


> Hi
> I got a question about form 80. Is it the same as the online form of character assessment?
> As in the CO email, there was no clue that I could fill this online form instead of sending a paper form 80 by courier. Or should I fill both?
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure which online form you mean... But what I did was I printed the form, filled it out, scanned, and upload the pdf file. Maybe you can also do the same.


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Does anyone filled form 1221.? Is this mandatory to upload or wait for the CO to ask.


I did. I front loaded Forms 80 and 1221. I'm not sure if it's mandatory or what, but I don't see any harm doing it.


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

ejram said:


> I'm not sure which online form you mean... But what I did was I printed the form, filled it out, scanned, and upload the pdf file. Maybe you can also do the same.


Hi Ejram,

Thanks for your reply.
I am talking about the link appearing on the "Query Application Status" page for people that lodged the application online.
The link is called "Complete character assessment particulars", and this opens to you a form similar to the main application form online. It appears twice for me and spouse.
My question is this the form 80 but the online version? or it is a parallel form?


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

bishoy said:


> Hi Ejram,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I am talking about the link appearing on the "Query Application Status" page for people that lodged the application online.
> ...


Sorry I can't answer your Q. I don't have that link in my online app status. Maybe because I front loaded my form80? 

Anyone?


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

ejram said:


> Sorry I can't answer your Q. I don't have that link in my online app status. Maybe because I front loaded my form80?
> 
> Anyone?


It appeared to me immediately after I lodged the main application, even before I click the documents status page to download form 80 itself.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Naveen,

we would wait for the reply from DIAC for your PLE, keep us posted



naveen_pnc said:


> HI All,
> 
> Yesterday we sent PLE to DIAC about status of our application. Lets see what they will reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello ejram,

Firstly, Congratulations! you have CO allocated now

just seen your timelines on weallwait site  gr8 its happening guys so we have to wait ......
ejram, what were your IELTS score individual and total experience???

Keep posted dear 




ejram said:


> Sorry I can't answer your Q. I don't have that link in my online app status. Maybe because I front loaded my form80?
> 
> Anyone?


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello ejram,
> 
> Firstly, Congratulations! you have CO allocated now
> 
> ...


thanks erviren. I had a total score of 8 (L-9 R-8 W-7.5 S-7).

This whole visa application thing has surely taught me to be more patient!

Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

And now "application being processed further" appeared on the screen.


----------



## BAM07 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Status has been changed for my application as well to "Application being processed further". Now I need to wait for CO allocation. 

Is any other status will change from "Application being processed further" to "CO Allocated"?


*Visa 175 CSL*
Occupation/Skill - CSL & MODL.
ACC Assessment – 6th August, 2009
IELTS Results with Band – 23rd July 2009 with Overall 7.0
175 Visa Application Lodgement (Online) - 16th December 2009 
** Application being processed further -*12th Feb 2010 *


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

BAM07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Status has been changed for my application as well to "Application being processed further". Now I need to wait for CO allocation.
> 
> ...


I don't think so. I already have a CO (since I was asked for my pcc and med) but my status still shows "Application being processed further". I don't know how you can tell if you have a CO if you front load your PCC and Medical Exam results since the CO doesn't need to contact you anymore.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

One question guys,

please let me know whta all documents we need for PCC?
How much time Regional passport office take to give this clearance and do they come to our Residence for verification before giving the clearance?

Thanks in advance



ejram said:


> I don't think so. I already have a CO (since I was asked for my pcc and med) but my status still shows "Application being processed further". I don't know how you can tell if you have a CO if you front load your PCC and Medical Exam results since the CO doesn't need to contact you anymore.


----------



## BAM07 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the information ejram. I have already uploaded my PCC details, pending thing is only Medicals.

Is there any specific address that we need to send the Medical details?

*Visa 175 CSL*
Occupation/Skill - CSL & MODL.ACC Assessment – 6th August, 2009
IELTS Results with Band – 23rd July 2009 with Overall 7.0175 Visa Application Lodgement (Online) - 16th December 2009 ** Application being processed further -12th Feb 2010


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

BAM07 said:


> Thanks for the information ejram. I have already uploaded my PCC details, pending thing is only Medicals.
> 
> Is there any specific address that we need to send the Medical details?
> 
> ...


Bam07,

Do you have a CO already? Was PCC and MEDs requested or you are frontloading them to save time? 

Regards,


----------



## BAM07 (Feb 3, 2010)

I donno if i already have a CO allocated. I fronloaded my PCC to save time, Medicals I thought after CO request for this.

Visa 175 CSL
Occupation/Skill - CSL & MODL.
ACC Assessment – 6th August, 2009
IELTS Results with Band – 23rd July 2009 with Overall 7.0
175 Visa Application Lodgement (Online) - 16th December 2009 ** Application being processed further -12th Feb 2010


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Expats,

please reply to my earlier thread: what all documents we need to submit to Regional Passport Office to get PCC and how much time does it take in India?

Thanks



BAM07 said:


> I donno if i already have a CO allocated. I fronloaded my PCC to save time, Medicals I thought after CO request for this.
> 
> Visa 175 CSL
> Occupation/Skill - CSL & MODL.
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

for PCC in India, if you got your passport made recently, you do not need any documents, just to go the PP office with your PP and the form for PCC, (carry proof of residence just incase they ask for it). they will check their system if your police clearacne was done in recent years or not. if it is clear then they give u the pp in a couple of hours. if it was done long back, they do police verification again. go to the regional pp office and ask them about your file status, every pp office has a help desk, they will assist you. if your police check needs to be done again, its best to apply much before u have a CO, so when ua ctually have a CO and he asks for PCC, you gt it done in no time.

Yes India PP office and the pace at which they work is annoying


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

BAM07 said:


> Thanks for the information ejram. I have already uploaded my PCC details, pending thing is only Medicals.
> 
> Is there any specific address that we need to send the Medical details?
> 
> ...


I guess another way of knowing whether you have a CO or not is to check your document checklist. if requirements start showing MET, then you have a CO.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Required 

1) 2 Passport Photo
2) Form 2 filled in , with first field having PCC.
3) PP form for each residence location if it is different from the one mentioned in your current passport.
4) Original passport + photocopy of the same.
5) 300Rs 
PCC should take anywhere from 1 day to 2 months. 

1) If the Current and passport address is same and there was a police verification done before the passport was issue then it should take 1 day.

else 

2) Like passport was issued under tatkal or multiple residence change from the time when passport was issued, may take more than a month.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Required
> 
> 1) 2 Passport Photo
> 2) Form 2 filled in , with first field having PCC.
> ...


Thanks ejram, Avinash and Anj for sharing useful information.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Anj, Avinash and ejRam for such useful infromation.

My passport was issued in Year 2003 and valid upto 09/2013 from Chandigarh, currently I am staying in Mumbai for last 4 years. Would Regional Passport office Chandigarh ask for re-verification?

I had a talk to my agent and she said to have the PCC from Mumbai after updating your passport address of Mumbai. It would definitel take much more time to get a updated passport 

1. Should I go for updating my passport in Mumbai or if I can take PCC from Chandigarh by showing that I am living in my native's place?

2. My wife's passport is recently issued last year and I can get her PCC clearance without any verification as adviced by Anjali.

Need your suggestions on these two points.

I am also going to check with Chandigarh Passport Office like what are the formalities and would update you all.

Thanks to this forum  because i was sitting idle to hear from my agent, but she didnt inform me anything related to PCC , today I asked her then only she gave me little information. these agents---------cats say anything:boxing:



mr.india said:


> Thanks ejram, Avinash and Anj for sharing useful information.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

viren, just go to chandigarh pp office, try carrying documents to prove you still stay at the address as on the passport, even though it is 7 years back that your pp was made, you never know if they dont do the verification again. that will be much faster than getting it done all over again. My husband got the address changed in his pp, it took him 4 months (delhi gurgaon takes forever), i am sure bby wont take that long. I applied for police clearance 2 months back at delhi office and i hv heard nothing from anyone yet.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Anjali,

Let me recollect all the things which can show that I am still living at address on passport, but one question here, do they write anything on PCC that the person is currently living at this address, if yes, then in that case, it would contradict with the statement given to DIAC that I m living in Mumbai? Isnt it?





anj1976 said:


> viren, just go to chandigarh pp office, try carrying documents to prove you still stay at the address as on the passport, even though it is 7 years back that your pp was made, you never know if they dont do the verification again. that will be much faster than getting it done all over again. My husband got the address changed in his pp, it took him 4 months (delhi gurgaon takes forever), i am sure bby wont take that long. I applied for police clearance 2 months back at delhi office and i hv heard nothing from anyone yet.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No they do not write anything.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Anjali,

I have asked my bro to go and check in PP office Chd, lets see what they say for the procedure to get PCC. Can you get me the link for the Form 2 required for PCC from immi site please ?




anj1976 said:


> No they do not write anything.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Anjali,

Please ignore my below request, I have got theForms from Chd site.. 

exploring them 

Thanks a lot for your help all the time, keep posting 



erviren said:


> Thanks Anjali,
> 
> I have asked my bro to go and check in PP office Chd, lets see what they say for the procedure to get PCC. Can you get me the link for the Form 2 required for PCC from immi site please ?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

I somehow missed my update  
"Application Being processed further" on 12 Feb. 

Hope to finish the PCC & Medical this week. Yet to get a CO.

PS: I sent a PLE on 9th may be that did the trick.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

avinash said:


> I somehow missed my update
> "Application Being processed further" on 12 Feb.
> 
> Hope to finish the PCC & Medical this week. Yet to get a CO.
> ...


It was the same date for me too.Status changed to further processed on 12th Feb.Are you doing your PCC and medicals before CO asking you on that front. Suggest me???

Srikanth.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

Is it good to go for applying PCC and medicals before being asked by CO...Please Advise


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> Is it good to go for applying PCC and medicals before being asked by CO...Please Advise


It depends Srikanth, as both these certificates have an expiry date. Once you get your visa, your initial entry date is always set before these certs expire. 

You can get ur PCC meds done if you are planning to go to Oz soon after your Visa is granted, else, it would be a better idea to wait till u have a CO.

We are planning to wait as we would like to moove to Oz only in first quarter of 2011.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

mr.india said:


> It depends Srikanth, as both these certificates have an expiry date. Once you get your visa, your initial entry date is always set before these certs expire.
> 
> You can get ur PCC meds done if you are planning to go to Oz soon after your Visa is granted, else, it would be a better idea to wait till u have a CO.
> 
> We are planning to wait as we would like to moove to Oz only in first quarter of 2011.



Thanx dude.All my worry is I would be moving out of india on 27th of this month till June 10,and confused as to how to apply for PCC and meds if CO requests them in between these days(when Iam not here)...Advise....


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Two things, if you are planning to enter Oz before April 2011, then front-load PCC & medical (If applied online your medical form can be downloaded from your account) . This is assuming that you are on CSL and will get CO in few months.

else 

If CO request for Medical & PCC when you are outside your country, you can get the medical from the place where you are staying at that time. And for PCC you can approach Indian Embassy, in the country where you are staying.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks mr.india, this information is very useful..

please also add the validity period for Medicals and PCC if you know so that we can plan accordingly.






mr.india said:


> It depends Srikanth, as both these certificates have an expiry date. Once you get your visa, your initial entry date is always set before these certs expire.
> 
> You can get ur PCC meds done if you are planning to go to Oz soon after your Visa is granted, else, it would be a better idea to wait till u have a CO.
> 
> We are planning to wait as we would like to moove to Oz only in first quarter of 2011.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Anjali,

where we need to apply for Address change, is it the RPO where the passport was issued(Chd) or in Mumbai where I currently Live?





anj1976 said:


> viren, just go to chandigarh pp office, try carrying documents to prove you still stay at the address as on the passport, even though it is 7 years back that your pp was made, you never know if they dont do the verification again. that will be much faster than getting it done all over again. My husband got the address changed in his pp, it took him 4 months (delhi gurgaon takes forever), i am sure bby wont take that long. I applied for police clearance 2 months back at delhi office and i hv heard nothing from anyone yet.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the address change has to be applied for in Mumbai where u are currently. make sure you have 2-3 adress proofs like bank statement of a govt/nationalised bank, landline number bill (in your name from MTNL, not airtel or indicom), Voter's ID proof in same adress or ration card. they do not consider anything non govt as a proof enough which is ridiculous.


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

*CO assigned*



mr.india said:


> For IT everyone on MODL are in CSL.. So if you are on MODL you are in CSL




Dear All

Like to share the happy news.
Got email from DIAC asking for PCC and Med today.
In the mail its written * Case Officer: *Name* TEAM 04*. and file reference number.
So it seems that i have a case officer now 

_________________________

Application Date 19th Dec 2009
CO: 16 Feb '10


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice nice. Congrats

Are you on 175 ? Do you have more than 120 points ?


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

avinash said:


> Nice nice. Congrats
> 
> Are you on 175 ? Do you have more than 120 points ?


Gracias.

Yes I am on Class VE, subclass 175 Skilled - Independent visa

I have total of 130 points.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Just a quick Hullo to everyone.
I haven't heard from case officer but medicals all done.
No change in status - Application Being Processed Futher" 27 Jan 2010
Application Date: 5 Dec 2009


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

josenoel said:


> Dear All
> 
> Like to share the happy news.
> Got email from DIAC asking for PCC and Med today.
> In the mail its written * Case Officer: *Name* TEAM 04*. and file reference number.


Congratiulations... Good see things mooving ahead...  good luck for meds and PCC


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Jose, Good that you have 130 Points, did you send PLE ? 

Did you claim "community language" point, looks like you know Spanish.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Zenji, what is your document status showing ?


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Application Being processed further :27/Jan/2010



avinash said:


> Zenji, what is your document status showing ?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Zenji, That would be your application status. How about your doc, is it MET , Required or received ?


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

avinash said:


> Jose, Good that you have 130 Points, did you send PLE ?
> 
> Did you claim "community language" point, looks like you know Spanish.


Nope.No PLE neither community language claim.
Ya I know spanish but not fluent as English

Actually should have got 140 points but ,only got 6.5 for Reading in IELTS,for Listening,writing and speaking,got 7.5.

*
130 points break down*

Occupation-60
Age -30
English language- 15
Specific work experience- 10
Australian work experience- 0
Australian educational- 0
Occupation in demand-15
Regional and low population growth Australia
0
Spouse/de facto partner skill 0
State or Territory nominated 0
Designated area 0
Designated language points
Fluency in a community language
0
NAATI translator-interpreter accreditation
0
Total Points: 130


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Please keep us updated. Also what does your doc status say MET, required or received ?


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

josenoel said:


> Dear All
> 
> Like to share the happy news.
> Got email from DIAC asking for PCC and Med today.
> ...


Congrats Jose, that's a great news. I didn't understand how they prioritize VE 175 application . Is that based on points or the IELTS score or they pick up random...hmm. Anyways things are moving....


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Plz update your timeline @

Profiles & Timelines


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

avinash said:


> Please keep us updated. Also what does your doc status say MET, required or received ?


All Met but Medical and PCC

Will have to wait till March 25th to get my PCC done as i need to go to my Native to get that done.
Will be doing the Med sometime next week


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Congrats Jose, that's a great news. I didn't understand how they prioritize VE 175 application . Is that based on points or the IELTS score or they pick up random...hmm. Anyways things are moving....


Thanks Bro.
Even i doubt how they prioritze the applicfation.But the happy news is that things are moving for Dec 2009 applicants quite fast.:clap2:

Soon all dec 2009 applicants will find ur inbox with the most awaited mail from DIAC


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

josenoel said:


> Thanks Bro.
> Even i doubt how they prioritze the applicfation.But the happy news is that things are moving for Dec 2009 applicants quite fast.:clap2:
> 
> Soon all dec 2009 applicants will find ur inbox with the most awaited mail from DIAC


hey Jose what about SMD, did they updated your details in the SMD.


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> hey Jose what about SMD, did they updated your details in the SMD.


No As of now. I think it will get updated once u send Medical and PCC


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Congrats Jose, that's a great news. I didn't understand how they prioritize VE 175 application . Is that based on points or the IELTS score or they pick up random...hmm. Anyways things are moving....


I think it is a Random pick.. earlier I thought it was on the basis of LR first then HR, but that tooo is not correct. 

I am fine as long as it is mooving.. I think very soon other Dec applicants will get their Co..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Anjali





anj1976 said:


> the address change has to be applied for in Mumbai where u are currently. make sure you have 2-3 adress proofs like bank statement of a govt/nationalised bank, landline number bill (in your name from MTNL, not airtel or indicom), Voter's ID proof in same adress or ration card. they do not consider anything non govt as a proof enough which is ridiculous.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Jose, wow since that your doc are showing MET, may be CO looked into it before today.
On which date did your application move to "Application Being processed further" status?

I don't think it is random. They take all the application for a month sort them by priority, then dates then point. I may be wrong.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations Jose :juggle:

we dnt knw how they pick up the cases but atleast we come to know that things are moving for December 2009 Applicants 

keep us updated



josenoel said:


> Dear All
> 
> Like to share the happy news.
> Got email from DIAC asking for PCC and Med today.
> ...


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

avinash said:


> Jose, wow since that your doc are showing MET, may be CO looked into it before today.
> On which date did your application move to "Application Being processed further" status?
> 
> I don't think it is random. They take all the application for a month sort them by priority, then dates then point. I may be wrong.


You are currect Avinash.

On 12/02/2010 Application being processed further,and i got the mail from CO today.
I was not checking my Application status for the last few days(was on a vacation ) till i received the mail from CO


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

I also logged on 19th Dec, "Application Being processed further" on 12th Feb. But yet to get the CO.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

some items show met


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Jose, wow since that your doc are showing MET, may be CO looked into it before today.
> On which date did your application move to "Application Being processed further" status?
> 
> I don't think it is random. They take all the application for a month sort them by priority, then dates then point. I may be wrong.


Hummmmm.... Not alphabetically for sure..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

ha ha ha

alphabetically...Noooooooooooooooooooooo

in that case i would be in end 

hoping to get CO for all dec candidates soon, fingers crossed...




mr.india said:


> Hummmmm.... Not alphabetically for sure..


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats Jose. Good to see that dec applications are moving fast.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

*Status Update*

I recently went for the medical without a request from case officer.

It now seems they have received my medicals.check out screen shot

Cheers,
Zenji:ranger:


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Zenji said:


> I recently went for the medical without a request from case officer.
> 
> It now seems they have received my medicals.check out screen shot
> 
> ...



Did you use the e-application for medical ? i.e 160EH & 26EH ?
When did you take the medical ?


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

I downloaded the forms 160E & 26E. Went to a panel Doctor on 5 Feb. So they must have submitted the results last week.



avinash said:


> Did you use the e-application for medical ? i.e 160EH & 26EH ?
> When did you take the medical ?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

I did my PCC today, they didnt take the PP form since I stay at the same old address mentioned in my passport. Hope to get the passport in less than 5 days. They are not handing over the passport at the counter  it will be mailed.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Surprising because here in Delhi they ask you, if you want it from the counter (for those who need it urgently), you can request fro it and they call you in a few hours


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Avinash,

Do you know the validity of PCC as my agent says that it would be six months and we do not need to go for PCC now as it would be too early !!!



avinash said:


> I did my PCC today, they didnt take the PP form since I stay at the same old address mentioned in my passport. Hope to get the passport in less than 5 days. They are not handing over the passport at the counter  it will be mailed.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

I am not sure what expire date CO puts on my PCC, but for me the following works.

1) Not expensive (Just 300Rs) I can reapply if it expires, process is simple.
2) If the Police Verification is updated and if the passport has the updated residence address they will reissue the PCC within a week.
3) I am a Dec applicant and hoping that I will get a CO very soon.

But in case of Medical I can wait till CO ask for it
1) Expensive (3500Rs x 3 in my case)
2) Takes less time to finish it.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

I would recommend front-loading your PCC if following are true.

1) If your are not residing at the residence mentioned in your passport. 
2) If you are getting a CO in couple of months.
3) You are in a hurry to start a new life in Australia.

w.r.t agent, there is no need to update them about the PCC, once they ask for it give them the scan pdf. 

This is my view point.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Avinash

I am eagerly waiting to start a new life in Australia ASAP.
I am living on different address as that of passport but can try to get from the location from where i got the passport.

you are right that we would get CO soon as we are dec candidates, but you know what....My agent is confident and sure that there would be no movement to my case so soon and she is saying that do not go for PCC as there are lots of changes happening from DIAC, so m lost and no idea!!!!

one major drawback for me is that application lodged paper based and m totally dependant on my agent if they receive any email or not from DIAC as it would be in their INBOX  so wait wait n wait:ranger:





avinash said:


> I would recommend front-loading your PCC if following are true.
> 
> 1) If your are not residing at the residence mentioned in your passport.
> 2) If you are getting a CO in couple of months.
> ...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Good news, got a response to my PLE (Had an urgent query with my application). I have a CO. 
My heart beating fast, all excited.

PS: But the evisa portal doesn't reflect the same.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Good news, got a response to my PLE (Had an urgent query with my application). I have a CO.
> My heart beating fast, all excited.
> 
> PS: But the evisa portal doesn't reflect the same.


Very Goood.. Did you received any e-mail from your CO? Does the response to your PLE mention CO Name and Team ( CO: Mr/ Mrs. XXXXX Team 3/4)?

Good Luck with your medicals..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

No info on CO and Team. It will not be long before they update the info. 
One thing is clear, the speed with which the applications are moving CO are working very hard.

Cheers to all the CO's for all there effort


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Heartly congratulations Avinash...:clap2:

its really a good news for you and for all of us of December 2009 

Applications are really moving fast but my agent is saying that nothing wud happen to your application so fast as ealrier applications are still pending....dnt knw how she is confident of this......she says that these cases can be fluke cases(like very lucky cases---something like that) 

what were your individual score in IELTS scores and your assessment points Avinash?



avinash said:


> No info on CO and Team. It will not be long before they update the info.
> One thing is clear, the speed with which the applications are moving CO are working very hard.
> 
> Cheers to all the CO's for all there effort


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

L:7.5 R:8.5 W:6.0 S:6.5 ( O:7.0) = 15 POINT 
visa point = 125

Regarding the agent, I had a very bad experience with my agent for ACS assessment, thatz why I did evisa myself. It would drive me crazy when they used to refer "other cases" or "standard timeline defined in the immi portal" to define my timeline!!! a standard reply to all there clients !!!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> L:7.5 R:8.5 W:6.0 S:6.5 ( O:7.0) = 15 POINT
> visa point = 125
> 
> Regarding the agent, I had a very bad experience with my agent for ACS assessment, thatz why I did evisa myself. It would drive me crazy when they used to refer "other cases" or "standard timeline defined in the immi portal" to define my timeline!!! a standard reply to all there clients !!!


 AS long as things are moving it is good. I guess agents are referring to the higher side of waiting period always, just to set your expectation for max time, if you get it before that you will definately be happy. 

We are also hoping to get ours CO soon. BTW, I had sent a PLE earlier this month got a standard reply..


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

avinash said:


> No info on CO and Team. It will not be long before they update the info.
> One thing is clear, the speed with which the applications are moving CO are working very hard.
> 
> Cheers to all the CO's for all there effort



Avinash Once CO is done with ur document verification ,u will recive an email with a* pdf *attachment which contains info regarding your *Permission Request ID, FILE REFERENCE NUMBER, CO Name & team Like Case Officer: *Name* TEAM 04*.Also asking you to do your Med and PCC or any other docs they require

The subject of ur mail will be ur FILE REFERENCE NUMBER-Permission Request ID along with your name

Did u check the status of the docs,are all met?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't want to generalize about agents, but I had a bad experience. 

I will never recommend anyone to have an agent represent them, instead just consult them if there case is complicated & get there help to sort documents. 

evisa is so simple and easy to use/track.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Jose, I got a response to my PLE (urgent query), saying a CO has been allocated to look at my file. And CO will contact me in future. I have not received any email asking for PCC or medical.


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

avinash said:


> Jose, I got a response to my PLE (urgent query), saying a CO has been allocated to look at my file. And CO will contact me in future. I have not received any email asking for PCC or medical.


Ok.That means they are still working on ur documents/job verification.One they are through u will receive the mail.

Whats your document status,that shoud give a more clear picture.
Is it showing all met other that Med and PCC


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Jose, thx for reminding me. In the morning there was no change in my doco status. Just now I checked most of them have been MET  
Wife & daughter doco are still at "required" status. (Not yet verified I believe) 

Yet to get email from CO for PCC and medical.
PCC is done (meself & wife's), waiting for the passport.
Will do the medical next week.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

that's really good Avinash..
All the very best for Medicals 



avinash said:


> Jose, thx for reminding me. In the morning there was no change in my doco status. Just now I checked most of them have been MET
> Wife & daughter doco are still at "required" status. (Not yet verified I believe)
> 
> Yet to get email from CO for PCC and medical.
> ...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Got an email from CO asking for following 

1) PCC (For me & my wife)
2) Medical (For me, wife & daughter)
3) Functional English Requirement (For my wife) {I have uploaded her Degree certification, need to get collage letter. If that doesn't support then she will take the exam on 6th}
4) Form 80 (For & my wife)
5) Form 1221 (For my wife)

Due in 70 days from today.

C O : **** TEAM 4


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Cooooooool 

All the best!



avinash said:


> Got an email from CO asking for following
> 
> 1) PCC (For me & my wife)
> 2) Medical (For me, wife & daughter)
> ...


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

avinash said:


> Got an email from CO asking for following
> 
> 1) PCC (For me & my wife)
> 2) Medical (For me, wife & daughter)
> ...


Congrats Avinash...


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

avinash said:


> Got an email from CO asking for following
> 
> 1) PCC (For me & my wife)
> 2) Medical (For me, wife & daughter)
> ...


Nice to hear that.

Was ur application Paper or Online.
I am asking because i was not asked for Form 80


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

josenoel said:


> Nice to hear that.
> 
> Was ur application Paper or Online.
> I am asking because i was not asked for Form 80


Online.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Online.


Very gooood ... mine application will still wait for a CO to be assigned. I can see all Computing professionals (specially software programmers, analysts, oracle, java, sap guys ) are getting team 4 which is moving really fast.. 

I guess others like me will still have to wait for some more time.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr. India

I am with you in waiting 
I am also Software programmer (.net specialist) but no movement yet



mr.india said:


> Very gooood ... mine application will still wait for a CO to be assigned. I can see all Computing professionals (specially software programmers, analysts, oracle, java, sap guys ) are getting team 4 which is moving really fast..
> 
> I guess others like me will still have to wait for some more time.


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

I think they are going slow for paper based applicants.




Applied ACS: 27th July 2009
Approved- CSL (C/C++): 5 Sep 2009
IELTS: Oct 2009 7 band
Visa Application: 
Paper based
175 Visa application: 8 Dec 2009


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

seems like that Naveen



naveen_pnc said:


> I think they are going slow for paper based applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Mr. India
> 
> I am with you in waiting
> I am also Software programmer (.net specialist) but no movement yet


Don't worry mate.. you'll get your CO very soon.. I think there is a delay for paper applicants as it takes some time to upload papers to system.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Is there any harm to our Application if we call DIAC to check the status?????

its written in the Acknowledgment letter i received from DIAC that "you can call to below numbers (with timings) to check for the satus of your application status in working days and even they have facility to record messages in off days.

so my mind is saying to me that lets call, but would it affect my application?



mr.india said:


> Don't worry mate.. you'll get your CO very soon.. I think there is a delay for paper applicants as it takes some time to upload papers to system.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Is there any harm to our Application if we call DIAC to check the status?????
> 
> its written in the Acknowledgment letter i received from DIAC that "you can call to below numbers (with timings) to check for the satus of your application status in working days and even they have facility to record messages in off days.
> 
> so my mind is saying to me that lets call, but would it affect my application?


You can call to check on the status of your application, but there is a standard response, I called to check, they informed that we are in process to check your application if it requires fast processing, if the outcome of this check is yes, it would wait for a CO to be allocated. But that was answer to me... may be it is different to you.. call and check. 

Regards,


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey all,
Back from vacation..i hoped would get some good news..but still no changes..
lets wait and watch..

aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey all,
> Back from vacation..i hoped would get some good news..but still no changes..
> lets wait and watch..
> 
> aarav


Welcome Back from vacation, I thought you got stuck in Yemen project. Here, lot of December applicants have got their CO already, we should be next in line to get CO. 

Regards,


----------



## ferbii (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello!

We lodged application in December 2009 and received visa grant letter this week. Very happy, of course, but this was unexpectedly fast. Quite confused, as have to do all the actual movement arrangements now, havent yet decided on a city even  Any similar cases?


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Did you apply for 175 visa? What date did you apply? I applied on 5 Dec but no word from CO though most docs show met!



ferbii said:


> Hello!
> 
> We lodged application in December 2009 and received visa grant letter this week. Very happy, of course, but this was unexpectedly fast. Quite confused, as have to do all the actual movement arrangements now, havent yet decided on a city even  Any similar cases?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ferbii said:


> Hello!
> 
> We lodged application in December 2009 and received visa grant letter this week. Very happy, of course, but this was unexpectedly fast. Quite confused, as have to do all the actual movement arrangements now, havent yet decided on a city even  Any similar cases?


Congrats :clap2: Ferbii on your visa grant..! please update your time-line if not updated already. 

Goood luck with your movement and settlement.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

erviren said:


> Is there any harm to our Application if we call DIAC to check the status?????
> 
> its written in the Acknowledgment letter i received from DIAC that "you can call to below numbers (with timings) to check for the satus of your application status in working days and even they have facility to record messages in off days.
> 
> so my mind is saying to me that lets call, but would it affect my application?


erviren.....
The main problem to paper application is we cant check the status. Also little slow compared to Online application.
Me it was paper based . Unable to check the status also helpless to send plea.
The only option is Telephonic call.
Surely you can call Diac. You will get good responce from diac if your application process found delayed. I experienced it.
But you have applied only on December 2009. 
....................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats Ferbii 

kindly add your timelines and IELTS details if not added, All the best for OZ



ferbii said:


> Hello!
> 
> We lodged application in December 2009 and received visa grant letter this week. Very happy, of course, but this was unexpectedly fast. Quite confused, as have to do all the actual movement arrangements now, havent yet decided on a city even  Any similar cases?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes Hari,

I agree that paper based application is slow than online, its a big mistake that my agent lodged paper based without asking me, now they say "no difference in paper/online, only diff the time documents take to reach there(15 days approx), and now the communication and even documents (if any reqd) would be thru email only"......





hari999999 said:


> erviren.....
> The main problem to paper application is we cant check the status. Also little slow compared to Online application.
> Me it was paper based . Unable to check the status also helpless to send plea.
> The only option is Telephonic call.
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi mr.India,


My agent told me yesterday that she has raised PLE with DIAC but she said that there was no reply from DIAC(not even automated response too), thats unbelievable, may be she has not raised.....

I think if there would be no news from DIAC till march first week then I would call DIAC on given numbers in Adelaide to check for the status and would update here .......



mr.india said:


> You can call to check on the status of your application, but there is a standard response, I called to check, they informed that we are in process to check your application if it requires fast processing, if the outcome of this check is yes, it would wait for a CO to be allocated. But that was answer to me... may be it is different to you.. call and check.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hari/Friends,

If we lodge application online then is the only way to make payment credit Card?

or we can send draft by mail for online application?



hari999999 said:


> erviren.....
> The main problem to paper application is we cant check the status. Also little slow compared to Online application.
> Me it was paper based . Unable to check the status also helpless to send plea.
> The only option is Telephonic call.
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hari/Friends,
> 
> If we lodge application online then is the only way to make payment credit Card?
> 
> or we can send draft by mail for online application?


erviren.....
Credit card is used for Online application only.
For agents we will give them cheque/cash.
.......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I was going through form 26EH, Q11: Have you lodged a visa application? yes at which office? 
whats the name of the office for 175 visa?


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Adelaide


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyway, doctors fills that with the help of the request for details letter sent from the CO.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Welcome Back from vacation, I thought you got stuck in Yemen project. Here, lot of December applicants have got their CO already, we should be next in line to get CO.
> 
> Regards,


Nops..i declined it..so going back to blore ..in a month or so..anyways, i guess we might hear something in a short time from diac..lets c..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Nops..i declined it..so going back to blore ..in a month or so..anyways, i guess we might hear something in a short time from diac..lets c..


lets hope so....!
:amen:


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Mr.India I got CO assigned on 18th asking to submit PCC and medicals along with Spouse details added in passport.Done with the medicals.Adding spouse details is like going for a new passport again,and after that I need to apply for PCC.Am given only 28 days to submit.Can I call my CO and request for more time.Or do I mail .

Please Advise.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> Hi Mr.India I got CO assigned on 18th asking to submit PCC and medicals along with Spouse details added in passport.Done with the medicals.Adding spouse details is like going for a new passport again,and after that I need to apply for PCC.Am given only 28 days to submit.Can I call my CO and request for more time.Or do I mail .
> 
> Please Advise.


Congrats for getting CO.. Yes you can ask for more time, provided toy can furnish proof that you have applied for it in local passport office and it is taking time. 

In the mean time, you can get ur medicals done.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

planetsrikanth said:


> Hi Mr.India I got CO assigned on 18th asking to submit PCC and medicals along with Spouse details added in passport.Done with the medicals.Adding spouse details is like going for a new passport again,and after that I need to apply for PCC.Am given only 28 days to submit.Can I call my CO and request for more time.Or do I mail .
> 
> Please Advise.


They will not give you a new passport, instead in once of the free pages they will update your wife's details. Same can be done in your wife passport also. 

Also please apply for PCC, so that is also addressed.

Before applying at passport office, take a photocopy of both of your passport bio-data page and get is attested. So when you go for medical you show this copy and the passport submission bill.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> Hi Mr.India I got CO assigned on 18th asking to submit PCC and medicals along with Spouse details added in passport.Done with the medicals.Adding spouse details is like going for a new passport again,and after that I need to apply for PCC.Am given only 28 days to submit.Can I call my CO and request for more time.Or do I mail .
> 
> Please Advise.


If I remember it correct, my spouse name addition took a Day, they stamped her name on the same passport and returned it same day evening. 

Please check with local passport office.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

I believe very few dec applicants r left for CO..hope we get it soon .. actually getting a little tensed and impatient..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> I believe very few dec applicants r left for CO..hope we get it soon .. actually getting a little tensed and impatient..


Hey buddy, don't get tensed up .. things will happen at the right time.. good luck..


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Hey buddy, don't get tensed up .. things will happen at the right time.. good luck..


Yeah Absolutely...No worries and nothing to get tensed..things r really happening for us( December) guys...U may get the CO at any moment..be prepared for PCC and medicals..

I am done with my medicals and applied for spouse name addition today.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

avinash said:


> They will not give you a new passport, instead in once of the free pages they will update your wife's details. Same can be done in your wife passport also.
> 
> Also please apply for PCC, so that is also addressed.
> 
> Before applying at passport office, take a photocopy of both of your passport bio-data page and get is attested. So when you go for medical you show this copy and the passport submission bill.



Thanks Avinash for info.In my case they informed they would give me a new one with spouse details in it.Anyways they gave me the old passport back as I had few valid visas in it.Asked to collect the new one tomorrow evening.Then I can go for PCC.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey...congratulations buddy 



planetsrikanth said:


> Hi Mr.India I got CO assigned on 18th asking to submit PCC and medicals along with Spouse details added in passport.Done with the medicals.Adding spouse details is like going for a new passport again,and after that I need to apply for PCC.Am given only 28 days to submit.Can I call my CO and request for more time.Or do I mail .
> 
> Please Advise.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Mr.India

My wife's name is not printed on my passport but I do have Marriage Certificate with me.

Would that work or I still need to add my wife's name on my passport? What you say?





mr.india said:


> If I remember it correct, my spouse name addition took a Day, they stamped her name on the same passport and returned it same day evening.
> 
> Please check with local passport office.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello Mr.India
> 
> My wife's name is not printed on my passport but I do have Marriage Certificate with me.
> 
> Would that work or I still need to add my wife's name on my passport? What you say?


Marriage certificate is enough but in some cases I have heard that CO asked for wedding invitations, photos etc.. 

I think you need not worry, if CO asks for more proof for marriage, you can send wedding pictures etc.

Goood Luck..


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

*State Spnsorship? Stay Away!*

Mr. India,
Are you really sure you want to be tied to a state? 
I can see you have Victorian State sponsorship. If I were you, i would stay away from it like a bug!
Within the next month you should here from your co so why rush in for state sponsorship?
Anyhow, those are my thoughts but I stil think you are better off with 175.

Cheers,
Zenji


mr.india said:


> Hey buddy, don't get tensed up .. things will happen at the right time.. good luck..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Mr. India,
> Are you really sure you want to be tied to a state?
> I can see you have Victorian State sponsorship. If I were you, i would stay away from it like a bug!
> Within the next month you should here from your co so why rush in for state sponsorship?
> ...


Thanks Zenji for your advise. We are also planning not to accept it. As it was our Plan-B if we get out of CSL and MODL then we would have used it. 

We will wait to see how our 175 application moves. So, Plan -B will stay as Plan-B for a while.

Thanks Buddy


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone posted there medicals experience for PR ? curious to know what all I need to go through? 

I am still waiting for my passport  If I don't get it in couple of days will try to take the medical using the PCC receipt and photocopy of my passport.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

avinash

from what I know, it is a regular checkup, they ask fr any medical history, blood sample is taken and they take an Xray of the Chest along with BP etc.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Avinash,

I am also curious to know about all the tests and checkups involved in Medicals, so have started a new thread "Medical experiences for PR"

lets wait for the replies 



avinash said:


> Has anyone posted there medicals experience for PR ? curious to know what all I need to go through?
> 
> I am still waiting for my passport  If I don't get it in couple of days will try to take the medical using the PCC receipt and photocopy of my passport.


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Whats the cost of medical check in India? 
Did you all guys uploaded form 80 and form 1221?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Whats the cost of medical check in India?
> Did you all guys uploaded form 80 and form 1221?


In India it is Rs. 3000 per person and in Bahrain it is Bd. 80 (Rs. 9600) per person. My friend went for meds in Bahrain, got high blood pressure becoz of cost


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> In India it is Rs. 3000 per person and in Bahrain it is Bd. 80 (Rs. 9600) per person. My friend went for meds in Bahrain, got high blood pressure becoz of cost


I heard its 80 kwd in Kuwait, nearly Rs 12,500/- per person..
What about the forms, did u uploaded form 80 and 1221?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> I heard its 80 kwd in Kuwait, nearly Rs 12,500/- per person..
> What about the forms, did u uploaded form 80 and 1221?


No I did not upload any forms now, as I an still waiting for CO to be allocated. 
Did you applied online? I am not sure if form 80 is asked for online applicants. 
For medicals, online applicants will need form 26 not sure on PCC though


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> No I did not upload any forms now, as I an still waiting for CO to be allocated.
> Did you applied online? I am not sure if form 80 is asked for online applicants.
> For medicals, online applicants will need form 26 not sure on PCC though


Yes I applied online, status is ABPF. Waiting for the CO.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Yes I applied online, status is ABPF. Waiting for the CO.


Then lets wait for CO... he normally sends the form, online status shows form 26 and 160 as required. 

Lets see what forms are asked by CO.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

I got CO on 23rd Feb 10. All documents except DOB and medicals are 'Met'.

I need to submit my SSC as the DOB proof. I booked the medicals next week.

Hope others who are waiting for CO, will hear the good news very soon.


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> I got CO on 23rd Feb 10. All documents except DOB and medicals are 'Met'.
> 
> I need to submit my SSC as the DOB proof. I booked the medicals next week.
> 
> Hope others who are waiting for CO, will hear the good news very soon.


Congrats mrmsml..Did the CO asked for form 80 or any additional form. Did you got the letter from CO and the group he belong?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> I got CO on 23rd Feb 10. All documents except DOB and medicals are 'Met'.
> 
> I need to submit my SSC as the DOB proof. I booked the medicals next week.
> 
> Hope others who are waiting for CO, will hear the good news very soon.


Congrats man...


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!
I am yet to hear from case officer but expect that to b anytime within the next two weeks.
I already submitted medicals(Front Loaded)


mrmsml said:


> I got CO on 23rd Feb 10. All documents except DOB and medicals are 'Met'.
> 
> I need to submit my SSC as the DOB proof. I booked the medicals next week.
> 
> Hope others who are waiting for CO, will hear the good news very soon.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

I think he belongs to team2. I front loaded form 80, so not requrested for it. CO asked only for Medicals and my PCC, as I front loaded my spouse's PCC.



ozsolz said:


> Congrats mrmsml..Did the CO asked for form 80 or any additional form. Did you got the letter from CO and the group he belong?


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Mr.India,

Hope you will receive soon...



mr.india said:


> Congrats man...


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

If you front loaded the medicals and PCC too, you can expect direct grant letter, if everything else also fine.

All the best.



Zenji said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> I am yet to hear from case officer but expect that to b anytime within the next two weeks.
> I already submitted medicals(Front Loaded)


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey congrats..hope rest of us hear soon


----------



## BAM07 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi everybody,

For my application as well CO allocated on 26th Feb. I have already uploaded PCC so they asked for Form 80 and Medicals{Next week Am planning to go for Medicals}. They also asked me to provide Wedding Invitation and Photographs. 

As I included my parents & my wife's parents in the 175 form, CO asked me a withdrawal letter stating that
"Withdrawal of parents from the application - Please note that your parents cannot be classified as Dependants. Please visit our website for further information on dependency. A withdrawal letter signed by both parents is required for withdrawing them from the application. Should this letter not be provided within 28 days, both parents will be refused"

Folks- Do you have any idea whether i need to upload the Scanned copy of the letter/Hard copy send it to Immi address. And also apart from me anybody got this type of query? If so is there any specific format i need to use or normal letter stating that am fine to remove my name from the PR application.

Visa 175 CSL
Occupation/Skill - CSL & MODL.
ACC Assessment – 6th August, 2009
IELTS Results with Band – 23rd July 2009 with Overall 7.0
175 Visa Application Lodgement (Online) - 16th December 2009 
Application being processed further -12th Feb 2010 
*CO Allocated - 26th Feb 2010*


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

BAM07 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> For my application as well CO allocated on 26th Feb. I have already uploaded PCC so they asked for Form 80 and Medicals{Next week Am planning to go for Medicals}. They also asked me to provide Wedding Invitation and Photographs.
> 
> ...


HI BAM,

It is a simple 2/3 line letter signed by them at bottom, scan it and send it to your CO by email, that's it. 

Happy to note that you got your CO. 

Eagerly waiting for mine 

Regards


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations BAM on getting CO  :clap2:




BAM07 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> For my application as well CO allocated on 26th Feb. I have already uploaded PCC so they asked for Form 80 and Medicals{Next week Am planning to go for Medicals}. They also asked me to provide Wedding Invitation and Photographs.
> 
> ...


----------



## ferbii (Feb 19, 2010)

erviren said:


> Congrats Ferbii
> 
> kindly add your timelines and IELTS details if not added, All the best for OZ


I tried to find how to attach timeline so that it shows at the end of each message but I failed. I only found some settings page saying that I am not allowed to add signature. Could you tell me, please, how can I add the timeline?

Ferbii


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Ferbii,

try from User CP---->Settings and Options----->Edit/Add Signatures....





ferbii said:


> I tried to find how to attach timeline so that it shows at the end of each message but I failed. I only found some settings page saying that I am not allowed to add signature. Could you tell me, please, how can I add the timeline?
> 
> Ferbii


----------



## ferbii (Feb 19, 2010)

erviren said:


> Ferbii,
> 
> try from User CP---->Settings and Options----->Edit/Add Signatures....


Thanks! Seems it works.

Ferbii


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ferbii said:


> Thanks! Seems it works.
> 
> Ferbii


Congrate Ferbi... that's awesome timeline. What are your plans? When are you planning to moove there? You may share here if you like to. 

Congrats again.. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## ferbii (Feb 19, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Congrate Ferbi... that's awesome timeline. What are your plans? When are you planning to moove there? You may share here if you like to.
> 
> Congrats again.. :clap2::clap2:


Thanks, mr.india 

Currently I am trying to understand is it possible to find a job from overseas. My experience is IT management oriented so I will be looking at Project Manager jobs. What do you think? Is it worth to spend time applying to vacancies and hoping someone will be ready for phone/Skype interviews?

With or without job, we are going to move in 2-6 months from now. We are considering Perth, Brisbane and Adelaide at the moment. But again, job market might make some corrections. I have no idea yet how tough and time consuming it is for a newbie expat to get a PM job. What are the most promising ways? Through agencies? Contacting random employers directly? Some other way? Do you have any opinion how job markets for those 3 cities compare in my field? Where it might be the biggest and most promising?

ferbii


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

wow congrats! visa grant in less than 2 months!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ferbii said:


> Thanks, mr.india
> 
> Currently I am trying to understand is it possible to find a job from overseas. My experience is IT management oriented so I will be looking at Project Manager jobs. What do you think? Is it worth to spend time applying to vacancies and hoping someone will be ready for phone/Skype interviews?
> 
> ...


Finding a job while outside Australia is bit difficult, not impossible. There are a few members, who have managed to find job while in their own country while others had to moove to OZ. 

I have heard people using Linkedin professional network to reach their prospective employer. 

Good Luck with your moovement and job search.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Coool Ferbii,

its really awesome that you got your VISA granted in less than 2 months gr8 Congratulations and All the best for job hunt lane:

did you front loaded PCC and medicals?





ferbii said:


> Thanks! Seems it works.
> 
> Ferbii


----------



## ferbii (Feb 19, 2010)

erviren said:


> Coool Ferbii,
> 
> did you front loaded PCC and medicals?


We did it through agent (can really recommend her for her attitude) but yes - we submitted PCC together with application forms and sent medicals by mail immediately afterwards.

ferbii


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations and welcome to "The Pacific".

Be prepared for time difference issues!

Cheers,
Zenji



ferbii said:


> We did it through agent (can really recommend her for her attitude) but yes - we submitted PCC together with application forms and sent medicals by mail immediately afterwards.
> 
> ferbii


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Quick update.

Got PCC y'day, it took 10 days . 
Had to keep my medical on hold since the hospital was not ready to conduct medical without a passport. Will complete the medical this week.
Uploaded my F80 and wife's F80 & F1221. CO asked her CV which I uploaded.
Got a letter for my wife stating that she did her BE in English Medium, from her college. Hope that CO ok's it.

Uploaded all the CO requested docs and replied to CO email with the screen-shot of the file uploaded. Got an acknowledge within 1 hr saying they have received the doco and has been forwarded to CO.

PCC has two parts
1) Stamping in the passport
2) PCC letter from RPO.

Evisa login page already says "requested docos" received. Pretty fast


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Good news. We have been asked for medicals and PCC today. But CO has given very short period(28 days). I am little bit tensed about this time frame. We have already applied for PCC and my wife got it. I will get my pcc by march 15, according to passport website. So bit tensed about this becase i cannot take medicals without passport.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

naveen_pnc said:


> Good news. We have been asked for medicals and PCC today. But CO has given very short period(28 days). I am little bit tensed about this time frame. We have already applied for PCC and my wife got it. I will get my pcc by march 15, according to passport website. So bit tensed about this becase i cannot take medicals without passport.


If passport webpage say 15th, then you will get it by 10th 
Once you finish the medical upload the scan copy of the receipt, you will be safe.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Dear All

Like to share the happy news.

Got email from CO asking for PCC, Medicals and my Wife's Functional English requirement(even I sent her degree in english already)......

I and my wife are going for medicals tomorrow and then would go for PCC in next week to the RPO where PP was issued, feeling little nervous and tensed as CO gave us too only 28 days for all.........


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Dear All
> 
> Like to share the happy news.
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy... Go and submit your PCC and medicals fast. Seems Everyone except me has got CO now.. !


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks mr.India

We are trying to submit med and pcc asap, but how much time pcc gonaa take, really dnt knw, going to native place in next week for pcc, lets see

I really wish that you too get most awaited CO's email soon to your Inbox 





mr.india said:


> Congrats Buddy... Go and submit your PCC and
> medicals fast. Seems Everyone except me has got CO now.. !


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Did u front loaded PCC and Medicals? If so you can expect direct Grant!!!

All the best



mr.india said:


> Congrats Buddy... Go and submit your PCC and medicals fast. Seems Everyone except me has got CO now.. !


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,

Do you have a PMP or Prince 2 certification at the moment, this will enabled you to link into the the PMI community to assist you. 

Most PM job at the moment are contract basis n they need people fast to join in the rank and that why it sometimes make it difficult for them to commit to you a job as you are overseas. 





ferbii said:


> Thanks, mr.india
> 
> Currently I am trying to understand is it possible to find a job from overseas. My experience is IT management oriented so I will be looking at Project Manager jobs. What do you think? Is it worth to spend time applying to vacancies and hoping someone will be ready for phone/Skype interviews?
> 
> ...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey mr india,
Dont forget me i am sailing with you in the same boat..no news ...


----------



## ferbii (Feb 19, 2010)

joeman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have a PMP or Prince 2 certification at the moment, this will enabled you to link into the the PMI community to assist you.
> 
> Most PM job at the moment are contract basis n they need people fast to join in the rank and that why it sometimes make it difficult for them to commit to you a job as you are overseas.


Yes, I am PMP certified. How exactly PMI community communicate these days? Through PMI website? Through LinkedIn groups?

ferbii


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey mr india,
> Dont forget me i am sailing with you in the same boat..no news ...


Hey aarav,

Ya, its just you and me waiting for CO to be allocated..! Let's hope that this gets over fast.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

I am also a PMP certified and I spoke to a few agencies and they told me they want me to be in Australia as there are many people who promised company that they can join at this date or time but later cannot commit due to so many problems..

The best is to go there and send out your resume as soon as you touched down...




ferbii said:


> Yes, I am PMP certified. How exactly PMI community communicate these days? Through PMI website? Through LinkedIn groups?
> 
> ferbii


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> Did u front loaded PCC and Medicals? If so you can expect direct Grant!!!
> 
> All the best


No MRMSML 

I am waiting for CO to be allocated..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello and attention ALL,

Today i went for my medicals and seems there is some problem in my BP as Diastolic bp was slightly on higher side, my recorded BP was
1. 140/100 and then they again checked in some time and it was 140/94, so doctor said that it is on higher side and they may call me again on a day or so as when other reports come...........I am tensed now as BP can cause increase in cholestrol/sugar too....I am only 29 of age guys but still 

Would there be any problem if my cholestrol are high(due to BP) ??

Need your early advice as I have only 28 days given by CO 




erviren said:


> Dear All
> 
> Like to share the happy news.
> 
> ...


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Hey aarav,
> 
> Ya, its just you and me waiting for CO to be allocated..! Let's hope that this gets over fast.



I am also waiting....I applied on 23rd Dec


--------------------------------------------------------

ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb- Application processed further


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hope you can pass the test. 

You are still young n your ideal BP should be between 120/80. 

If you cross that, I suggest you really spend more time to sleep early or rest....it could be work stress or lack of sleep creating mild to mid range hypertension...

there may be potential problems associated with hypertension...I suggest you read up more about hypertension by googling...





erviren said:


> Hello and attention ALL,
> 
> Today i went for my medicals and seems there is some problem in my BP as Diastolic bp was slightly on higher side, my recorded BP was
> 1. 140/100 and then they again checked in some time and it was 140/94, so doctor said that it is on higher side and they may call me again on a day or so as when other reports come...........I am tensed now as BP can cause increase in cholestrol/sugar too....I am only 29 of age guys but still
> ...


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

*Heyy*

Hi Mr.India...Dont worry hopefully you would get it very soon.I am done with PCC finally yesterday and sent the report today.In the status enquiry I observed there was an update yesterday as in below:

17/12/2009 Health requirements outstanding Message 
03/03/2010 Further medical results referred Message 
03/03/2010 Further medical results referred Message 
03/03/2010 Further medical results referred Message 
03/03/2010 HIV blood test referred Message 


Is there something to worry about this.From the other forums they say the medicals were sent to HCO for further verification....

Someone please suggest on this.

Hopefully Everyone gets their CO(I guess only couple are left with Mr.India) Soon.

Regards,
Srikanth


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> Hi Mr.India...Dont worry hopefully you would get it very soon.I am done with PCC finally yesterday and sent the report today.In the status enquiry I observed there was an update yesterday as in below:
> 
> 17/12/2009 Health requirements outstanding Message
> 03/03/2010 Further medical results referred Message
> ...


Thanks man..

I really hope so.. Medical reports getting "Referred" is a normal process to validate. Don't worry, now you have to sit back and wait for Visa. 

Regards,


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

erviren said:


> Hello and attention ALL,
> 
> Today i went for my medicals and seems there is some problem in my BP as Diastolic bp was slightly on higher side, my recorded BP was
> 1. 140/100 and then they again checked in some time and it was 140/94, so doctor said that it is on higher side and they may call me again on a day or so as when other reports come...........I am tensed now as BP can cause increase in cholestrol/sugar too....I am only 29 of age guys but still
> ...


I am a doctor- a child specialist though!
A high BP will not cause an increase in cholesterol or sugar by itself. So forget about those.
Your BP is on the higher side and may need treatment and evaluation - the doc seeing you will decide on that.
Do relax and don';t think about your BP as stress and tension can cause an increase in the BP.
If you have a family or personal doctor have a chat with him just do double check.

Avoid coffee and tea before you get your BP checked next. Decrease salt and avoid salty foods like pickles, chips etc. Sometimes this is all that is necessary for BP to normalise.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello and attention ALL,
> 
> Today i went for my medicals and seems there is some problem in my BP as Diastolic bp was slightly on higher side, my recorded BP was
> 1. 140/100 and then they again checked in some time and it was 140/94, so doctor said that it is on higher side and they may call me again on a day or so as when other reports come...........I am tensed now as BP can cause increase in cholestrol/sugar too....I am only 29 of age guys but still
> ...


Hey Erviren,

Don't you worry ... as all IT guys these days have high blood pressure. My friend here (also 29) went for his medicals, had hight blood pressure, was asked to come again other day, took medicine and went. Everything was normal. 

You don't worry. 

consult a doctor .. take medicine.
Regards


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like they are OK to take medicles without passport also. They just asked us passport xerox copy. So its cool. We are planning to take medicles on this saturday.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot Benjiross....I am trying to be relax and have started taking medicine...

I am waiting for my reports to come, doctor said that they will confirm me once all test reports come, hope everything would be fine  pray for me



benjiross said:


> I am a doctor- a child specialist though!
> A high BP will not cause an increase in cholesterol or sugar by itself. So forget about those.
> Your BP is on the higher side and may need treatment and evaluation - the doc seeing you will decide on that.
> Do relax and don';t think about your BP as stress and tension can cause an increase in the BP.
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello mr.india

Yes you are right, these hectic schedules, client meetings and pressure is making every ITians BP high 

Lets hope for best, waiting for doctor's reply and would be going for PCC from my native's place coming tuesday......

28 days deadline from CO for all docs(med,pcc) is also creating tension and making my BP high.... 



mr.india said:


> Hey Erviren,
> 
> Don't you worry ... as all IT guys these days have high blood pressure. My friend here (also 29) went for his medicals, had hight blood pressure, was asked to come again other day, took medicine and went. Everything was normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Joeman...

I have started taking medicine now after checking up with mty family doctor...





joeman said:


> Hope you can pass the test.
> 
> You are still young n your ideal BP should be between 120/80.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

More than work, it is the anxiety of getting medicals right that shoots up the BP. If you walk for 5 mins (which you have to from the car to the clinic) your BP goes slightly higher plus the headache of being almost there and ur visa depending on the meds and u wanting to get it right makes it worse..
My BP stays at 110/70 but i'm sure mine too would shoot up if i get it done in desperate circumstances. (happened with me once, had a surgery lined up, the doc checked teh BP an dit was 140/90, which is insanely high for me-never has it crossed 110/70. 15 mins chatting with the doc and down it came. back to 110.70)


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Guys... Finally I got my CO... He has requested my PCC from India and Bahrain (only) and my wife's only from Bahrain (I was getting nightmare going to 3-4 countries getting PCC done) but now I am OK  . 

All Documents except Meds and PCC are shown as met. Thanks everyone ..and I hope other applicants like aarav etc. also get their CO soon. 

My CO is from Team-1

Good Luck Guys..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

HEY MR.INDIA

cool and congratulations to you 

All the best now  



mr.india said:


> Hey Guys... Finally I got my CO... He has requested my PCC from India and Bahrain (only) and my wife's only from Bahrain (I was getting nightmare going to 3 countries getting PCC done) but now I am OK  .
> 
> All Documents except Meds and PCC are shown as met. Thanks everyone ..and I hope other applicants like aarav etc. also get their CO soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Change your signatures now  


erviren said:


> HEY MR.INDIA
> 
> cool and congratulations to you
> 
> All the best now


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes. You are right!

its really very horrible to go from one place to other in city like mumbai (terrible traffic)...and my appointment was of 10 AM  and sictance - about 25-30 kms from my place to LAB



anj1976 said:


> More than work, it is the anxiety of getting medicals right that shoots up the BP. If you walk for 5 mins (which you have to from the car to the clinic) your BP goes slightly higher plus the headache of being almost there and ur visa depending on the meds and u wanting to get it right makes it worse..
> My BP stays at 110/70 but i'm sure mine too would shoot up if i get it done in desperate circumstances. (happened with me once, had a surgery lined up, the doc checked teh BP an dit was 140/90, which is insanely high for me-never has it crossed 110/70. 15 mins chatting with the doc and down it came. back to 110.70)


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Finally Mr.India,
So Happy for you...Good things r finally moving for you..and thanks for the wishes..

regards
aarav


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Hey Guys... Finally I got my CO... He has requested my PCC from India and Bahrain (only) and my wife's only from Bahrain (I was getting nightmare going to 3-4 countries getting PCC done) but now I am OK  .
> 
> All Documents except Meds and PCC are shown as met. Thanks everyone ..and I hope other applicants like aarav etc. also get their CO soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Get the medical done first.
Use the 160EH & 26EH and insist for ehealth in the hospital.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

isnt that amazing mr india.. u r not far from teh got it thread


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> isnt that amazing mr india.. u r not far from teh got it thread


He he he  I am very happy sister. Hope you also get yours soon. Thanks everyone.. and Yes Ervin, I have updated my signature. Sure Avinash, I'll take a note of your suggestion. Thank you

Aarav, probably you will also hear next week from your CO.. 
Cheers.


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

congrats... is there any difference between team1 and team4. Our CO is from team4


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Freinds,

I checked my status today, all my document status are met except medical and character. I got a mail from CO yesterday. My CO is from Team 01 and requested medical and PCC and given 28 days time. PCC applied last week itself and gonna take a week. Need to take an appointment for Medical check. Good Luck to all....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Hello Freinds,
> 
> I checked my status today, all my document status are met except medical and character. I got a mail from CO yesterday. My CO is from Team 01 and requested medical and PCC and given 28 days time. PCC applied last week itself and gonna take a week. Need to take an appointment for Medical check. Good Luck to all....


Congrats buddy..we also got CO yesterday Team 1 I don't know why has he attached form 1380 along with form 1071i and new version of form 47B. Does CO think I am from Fiji?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

what is form 1071i for? and why From 80(character) is required when we are going to submit PCC with lots of hard work?



mr.india said:


> Congrats buddy..we also got CO yesterday Team 1 I don't know why has he attached form 1380 along with form 1071i and new version of form 47B. Does CO think I am from Fiji?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hey Guys... Finally I got my CO... He has requested my PCC from India and Bahrain (only) and my wife's only from Bahrain (I was getting nightmare going to 3-4 countries getting PCC done) but now I am OK  .
> 
> All Documents except Meds and PCC are shown as met. Thanks everyone ..and I hope other applicants like aarav etc. also get their CO soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mr. India :clap2: My CO also from Team-1


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Congrats Mr. India :clap2: My CO also from Team-1


Thanks bro.. I think Team -1 is for Middle East  
I wish you get your visa finalized Soon.


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Congrats buddy..we also got CO yesterday Team 1 I don't know why has he attached form 1380 along with form 1071i and new version of form 47B. Does CO think I am from Fiji?


What id Form 1380? I couldn't find it. He send me 1071i and 1023(incorrect answers). I added my parents as dependent so I need to remove them from the list else I need to take medicals for them and submit proofs. I think all the mid east applicant got CO from team1.


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

I am from Egypt and my CO is from team 6


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Quick update friends ...

I called up the doctor and they said they have couriered the medical reports and everything was normal.......thank God ...medicals are over now  they didnt call me again n have adjusted my BP and sent the reports to OZ through DHL  hope medicals would be fine with DIAC

Now the next move is towards PCC, lets see wt wud happen...

Thanks to ALL for their support and encouragement .......


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Got Mine and my wife's medicals done today. Medicals cost Bd 91.000 for main applicant and BD 67.000 for spouse. 

Have next appointment on Monday when all the results will come.


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*Got CO*

Hey,

I got CO today..he had asked for PCC and medicals ..

Also the following

Evidence of employment

· Representative Sample of Documents (No more than 6 of each document type) 

MUST include but is not limited to -
-Pay Slips,
-Bank Statements showing EFT of wages to a bank account (Please highlight the salary transfers) ,
-Employee Provident Fund,
-Taxation Assessments - If you are unable to provide any of these documents I wish an explanation in writing as to why not.



-------------------------------------------------------

ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb- Application processed further
CO- 07 th March 2010


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Mr. India,

Great to hear this!! Awesome news!!!!

Am happy for you. You are almost there...

Cheers,
Zenji



mr.india said:


> Hey Guys... Finally I got my CO... He has requested my PCC from India and Bahrain (only) and my wife's only from Bahrain (I was getting nightmare going to 3-4 countries getting PCC done) but now I am OK  .
> 
> All Documents except Meds and PCC are shown as met. Thanks everyone ..and I hope other applicants like aarav etc. also get their CO soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Goood to hear that you gave a CO Sgopi. Go ahead and submit your Meds and PCC. I got my Meds done, PCC will take about 10-12 days more. 

For Evidence of specific work experience. Scan all the documents and attach it online. 

Best Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Mr. India,
> 
> Great to hear this!! Awesome news!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro... I wish this gets over soon. How is your CO doing? Did you hear anything after Meds and PCC?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats sgopi :clap2:

Get your medicals and PCC done asap and send all the documents , All the best!



sgopi said:


> Hey,
> 
> I got CO today..he had asked for PCC and medicals ..
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

I haven't heard from my case officer but I reckon he is still checking some documents. Plus I front loaded medicals so only expect to hear from them when they need PCC which I have already processed.
Am positive that they will contact me this week...fingers crossed!



mr.india said:


> Thanks Bro... I wish this gets over soon. How is your CO doing? Did you hear anything after Meds and PCC?


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats SGopi ..Just wondering they do work on sundays as well..cuul good luck..




sgopi said:


> Hey,
> 
> I got CO today..he had asked for PCC and medicals ..
> 
> ...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey all,
Btw any idea how much time does it take for pcc from india if i apply for it via the consulate general in any other country..for eg here in uae..the reason for my inquiry is currently i am in a odd position..i am here in dubai but may get transfered back to head office in bangalore my next month..so just in case..

thanks
aarav


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey all,
> Btw any idea how much time does it take for pcc from india if i apply for it via the consulate general in any other country..for eg here in uae..the reason for my inquiry is currently i am in a odd position..i am here in dubai but may get transfered back to head office in bangalore my next month..so just in case..
> 
> thanks
> aarav


I assume not more that 10-15days. I got my india pcc from bahrain embassy in a week:eyebrows:


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

ooh okie then its fine..else thought it would be hanging if have to leave before that ..planning to apply in a day or two


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> I assume not more that 10-15days. I got my india pcc from bahrain embassy in a week:eyebrows:


Called Indian embassy today.. they said it would take 10 days. Satpal probably yours PCC was done before also so it took less days. 

Normally (As Satpal said) it takes 10-15 days.. so be prepared Aarav. I am taking off tomorrow to get meds finalized and starting PCC process.

Good Luck guys.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

yeh same here..as indian pcc may take time i am planning to apply it in a couple of days...rest of it i shall wait for CO..


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Thats Good Mr.India

Hope you will finish the PCC and Medicals soon.




mr.india said:


> Hey Guys... Finally I got my CO... He has requested my PCC from India and Bahrain (only) and my wife's only from Bahrain (I was getting nightmare going to 3-4 countries getting PCC done) but now I am OK  .
> 
> All Documents except Meds and PCC are shown as met. Thanks everyone ..and I hope other applicants like aarav etc. also get their CO soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey friends,
Iv been calling cgi dubai here but it seems they r extremely busy to answer any calls..anyways found out these thins from the site.. it says for pcc i need
. Application in EAP-II form
2. Valid Passport in original and photocopy of pages 1, 2, last two pages and page containing valid visa.
3. Personal Particulars Form (in duplicate) of the existing passport, if the passport is issued by other PIAs.
4. Latest Police Clearance Certificate (in original) obtained from UAE Authorities.
5. Clearance from the Consulate.
6. Personal appearance of applicant is compulsory to establish physical identity.
now for point 4 do they mean i need a pcc from dubai authorities i mean police???????????//...

regards
aarav


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey friends,
> Iv been calling cgi dubai here but it seems they r extremely busy to answer any calls..anyways found out these thins from the site.. it says for pcc i need
> . Application in EAP-II form
> 2. Valid Passport in original and photocopy of pages 1, 2, last two pages and page containing valid visa.
> ...


Yes point 4 says you need a pcc from Dubai. What is this for? Are you trying to apply India PCC from Dubai? Obtaining Dubai PCC is very easy. It took only 3 days
for us.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Ozsolz,
Yes actually i need an indian pcc from dubai..and i need a dubai pcc also..
Aarav



ozsolz said:


> Yes point 4 says you need a pcc from Dubai. What is this for? Are you trying to apply India PCC from Dubai? Obtaining Dubai PCC is very easy. It took only 3 days
> for us.


----------



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

hey guys...need some immediate help... I am Norton... will lodge my VISA on 15 Mar10.
I got my State sponsership from South Australian Govt. Pls annwer my questions-

1. Will the changes from mid 2010 affect my chances of VISA?
2.When will i get the VISA if i lodge by 15 Mar10?
3. Is jobs for biotechnology graduates available in adelaide?


Need answers for thr above questions.......Please Help...NORTON


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Norton.. its best to start a new thread, that way you get hits from those who are not subscribed to this thread.

Are you on CSL? If yes, you should hear from a CO in not more than a couple of months. If not on CSL, you have atleast a couple of years of wait. But more changes are expected in a few months, which is when one can really give you a timeframe an application not in CSL would take.

Cheers
anj


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Thanks Ozsolz,
> Yes actually i need an indian pcc from dubai..and i need a dubai pcc also..
> Aarav


UAE PCC you can get from local CID office. They are super busy normally. I went for Bahrain PCC today and got date for 21st March. 

But for Indian PCC, they just needed my passport, completed Passport Services form and of course fees.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes lets c..planning to visit the embassy and find it out tomorrow itself
lets c..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi All , 

Thanks to all the members in this forum , today agent called me up and told I got CO assigned and had requested medicals and PCC . It is really too fast for me as I lodged my application on Jan 19th and I got CO on March 5th ( I really wondered and had to belive it any way), I guess these days they are picking up very fast it seems.

However I need a couple of clarification from you guys , 

1. How long does PCC valid in India , I did my PCC in September 18th 2009 but I applied it along with my application in Jan 19th . is it valid for 6 months or 1 year

2. Even though I have front loaded my PCC with my application , the CO had asked it again both for me and my wife . 

One more question .

3. Can me and my wife take medicals from a remote city , say for example we are based in Bangalore and currently on a vacation in Mumbai , Can we take our medicals from Mumbai ? Any help is greatly apperciated.

Thanks
Ozaspirant


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

Hurayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Finally the wait is over buddies. I got the most awaited letter from the CO granting the visa.

Hope everyone gets the real smile on the face very sooon..All the very best guys..

Cheers,
Srikanth


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> Hurayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Finally the wait is over buddies. I got the most awaited letter from the CO granting the visa.
> 
> ...



Congratulations .. Happy Move to U and Ur family


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations :clap2: Thats great news. what are your time lines?



planetsrikanth said:


> Hurayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Finally the wait is over buddies. I got the most awaited letter from the CO granting the visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

1&2) If your PCC is less than 6 months, then your PCC is still valid. Did u provided your spouse PCC also along with your application?

3) I think you can take medicals from any place, But you should check the panel doctors in that city.

Please check with your agent again on PCC.



Ozaspirant said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Thanks to all the members in this forum , today agent called me up and told I got CO assigned and had requested medicals and PCC . It is really too fast for me as I lodged my application on Jan 19th and I got CO on March 5th ( I really wondered and had to belive it any way), I guess these days they are picking up very fast it seems.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ozaspirant,

for the pcc you just hv to go to the pp office, they stamp it again with a fresh date if it was done in the recent past. and validity of the PCC is a year. if they have asked for it again, get it done again.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> Hurayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Finally the wait is over buddies. I got the most awaited letter from the CO granting the visa.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...and all the best...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Yes point 4 says you need a pcc from Dubai. What is this for? Are you trying to apply India PCC from Dubai? Obtaining Dubai PCC is very easy. It took only 3 days
> for us.


Today morning i went to CGI dubai and they told that i need Dubai pcc..so u r right ozsolz...anyways, have to get the form filled up for dubai pcc in arabic as well as eng..so will have to get it done with a professional..and hope wont take much time..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

CO had give me 70days to send in the PCC & Medical. It took me 20 days. Now waiting for update from CO.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

aarav said:


> Congratulations...and all the best...


Thank you AARAV.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

Ozaspirant said:


> Congratulations .. Happy Move to U and Ur family


Thanks much buddy...


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

mrmsml said:


> Congratulations :clap2: Thats great news. what are your time lines?


175 online-17th december 09
CO Assigned-18th Feb10
Medicals and PCC-3rd march
Visa Grant-9th march


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


planetsrikanth said:


> Hurayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Finally the wait is over buddies. I got the most awaited letter from the CO granting the visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

planetsrikanth said:


> 175 online-17th december 09
> CO Assigned-18th Feb10
> Medicals and PCC-3rd march
> Visa Grant-9th march


Wow Congrats!!!! 

Has all your doc status showing MET ?


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

planetsrikanth said:


> Hurayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Finally the wait is over buddies. I got the most awaited letter from the CO granting the visa.
> 
> ...


Congrats srikanth.... It seems your application processed very fast.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hip hip Hurray... congrats Man.. When are you planning to moove there?
Please update your timline if not update already.

I think you are the first December applicant (175) to be granted. I am very happy about you as your and mine application date is same 

Keep visiting the forum and keep us update with your developments.
Cheers


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> 175 online-17th december 09
> CO Assigned-18th Feb10
> Medicals and PCC-3rd march
> Visa Grant-9th march


Congratulations! :clap2: 

By the way, whats your occupation under ASSCO?

Regards
Satpal


----------



## theutsav (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi My Friends,

I have lodged 175 paper based application by 4th dec, 2009. I was asked for PCC/Medical/Payslips from my employer by 11th Feb which I submitted by 25th feb.

Co had also asked to provide if my wife has educational background in english or not.
My agent told to sit for IELTS and I provided the IELTS registration slip. IELTS result is at 12th of March.

CO had mentioned that I should provide all the docs before 28 days. I am bit nervous if it makes any problem for visa grant.

Please advise me.

Guys! can you tell what is the tentative time for visa grant after Medical and PCC submission.

Thanks in advance,
Utsav


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Hip hip Hurray... congrats Man.. When are you planning to moove there?
> Please update your timline if not update already.
> 
> I think you are the first December applicant (175) to be granted. I am very happy about you as your and mine application date is same
> ...


Thanks a lot dude...Ur comments (especially urs) helped me a lot in doing my things fastly.Hoping you too would get the babng bang letter soon buddy.

Our initial entry date is 3rd march 2011...so probably end of this year..Yeah I will update the time line.
What is ur actual name????
Thanks again mate,
Srikanth


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

satpal123 said:


> Congratulations! :clap2:
> 
> By the way, whats your occupation under ASSCO?
> 
> ...



Thanks.Datawarehousing specialist...


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

naveen_pnc said:


> Congrats srikanth.... It seems your application processed very fast.


Thanks man..Yeah pretty fast....


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

avinash said:


> Wow Congrats!!!!
> 
> Has all your doc status showing MET ?


Thanks.Yeah they show MET....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> Thanks a lot dude...Ur comments (especially urs) helped me a lot in doing my things fastly.Hoping you too would get the babng bang letter soon buddy.
> 
> Our initial entry date is 3rd march 2011...so probably end of this year..Yeah I will update the time line.
> What is ur actual name????
> ...


Best wishes Srikanth.. Where are you heading towards? Lets hope some day we can meet in Sydney. 

Good Luck
Randhir Singh


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey friends,
Well i came to know yday that cannot apply for indian pcc from dubai till i have a dubai pcc..so applied for the same in advance as it might take some time finishing off for both of them..still waiting for co to be allocated..

Aarav


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

We are done with our medicles on monday and they have sent it on tuesday. So we are just waiting for my PCC which is especting to be despatched by march15th.


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

planetsrikanth said:


> Thanks man..Yeah pretty fast....


HI srikanth,

small help.. in your grant letter did they mention anything about time frame for visa lable(visa stamping). If so what is that time frame. My understanding is that we can get visa stamped any date before our first entry(2011 in your case). Is this correct?.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

naveen_pnc said:


> We are done with our medicles on monday and they have sent it on tuesday. So we are just waiting for my PCC which is especting to be despatched by march15th.


Good Luck Man.. Mine also Medicals are sent... I called American Mission Hospital and they confirmed that they have sent our medicals yesterday (i.e. Tuesday itself). Let's see how long my PCC takes. My wife PCC will be ready on Sunday. 

Best Regards,

Randhir Singh


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Mr. India,

I bet you now realize it was a great move not to jump for state sponsorship!

Cheers,
Zenji



mr.india said:


> Good Luck Man.. Mine also Medicals are sent... I called American Mission Hospital and they confirmed that they have sent our medicals yesterday (i.e. Tuesday itself). Let's see how long my PCC takes. My wife PCC will be ready on Sunday.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Randhir Singh


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

been long time since last heard from my CO when he asked for medical and PCC on 10th of Feb
Today the only thing changed is the status page which had new items for each of my family.
Some line items says "health requirements outstanding" some says "health requirements finalized". But the most strange is for my daughter. It says "Further medical results referred".
Do anybody know what this mean? And if this means anything about my progress?

Thanks


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Mr. India,
> 
> I bet you now realize it was a great move not to jump for state sponsorship!
> 
> ...


Very True Zenji... Thanks alot mate..


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

my medical requirements have been finalised on 24 Feb. Haven't heard anything from CO since then... my PCC requirement is not listed in my document checklist, so I don't know if it is already MET or not...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ejram said:


> my medical requirements have been finalised on 24 Feb. Haven't heard anything from CO since then... my PCC requirement is not listed in my document checklist, so I don't know if it is already MET or not...


Wait Ejram.. You should hear from CO soon that your Visa is granted. Untill then relax..

Cheers


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

My CO seems like he has gone for vacation :lol:


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Best wishes Srikanth.. Where are you heading towards? Lets hope some day we can meet in Sydney.
> 
> Good Luck
> Randhir Singh


YEah sure Bro. add me in gtalk if you have one.. its galisrikant

Cheers,
Srikanth


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

bishoy said:


> been long time since last heard from my CO when he asked for medical and PCC on 10th of Feb
> Today the only thing changed is the status page which had new items for each of my family.
> Some line items says "health requirements outstanding" some says "health requirements finalized". But the most strange is for my daughter. It says "Further medical results referred".
> Do anybody know what this mean? And if this means anything about my progress?
> ...


Neednot worry abt all these terms.Coz I have been through these phases.Your daughters requirements are sent to HOC for further reference,which means she is almost finalised...keep your fingers crossed as you may get the grant letter any moment from now...

Good luck.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

naveen_pnc said:


> HI srikanth,
> 
> small help.. in your grant letter did they mention anything about time frame for visa lable(visa stamping). If so what is that time frame. My understanding is that we can get visa stamped any date before our first entry(2011 in your case). Is this correct?.


Yeah thats true..there is no timeframe for that..you can go anytime before the initial entry date...


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

planetsrikanth said:


> Neednot worry abt all these terms.Coz I have been through these phases.Your daughters requirements are sent to HOC for further reference,which means she is almost finalised...keep your fingers crossed as you may get the grant letter any moment from now...
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks a lot Planetsrikanth for the explanation. Hope I hear from the CO soon


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Spoke to diag center, got an update saying that my report was uploaded last week and it is showing "received". But my query status page say "Required" !!!!! Sent a PLE last week yet to get any reply to that.

Wait is what I can do.


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

avinash said:


> Spoke to diag center, got an update saying that my report was uploaded last week and it is showing "received". But my query status page say "Required" !!!!! Sent a PLE last week yet to get any reply to that.
> 
> Wait is what I can do.


from what I've read from forums, the online query page does not always reflect the true status of your app... So don't worry too much! although I understand that waiting can get frustrating especially when we don't really know what's happening to our application..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

ejram said:


> from what I've read from forums, the online query page does not always reflect the true status of your app... So don't worry too much! although I understand that waiting can get frustrating especially when we don't really know what's happening to our application..


Yaa true.:confused2:

If there is any "Hit count" configured for my "query page" it would have crossed 1000 by now :ranger:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Yaa true.:confused2:
> 
> If there is any "Hit count" configured for my "query page" it would have crossed 1000 by now :ranger:


Worry not Bro.. 

I have seen people being granted visa but their online status still saying "required".. Don't worry about status..

Chill


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Friends...

How are you all? 

Could not check the forum for couple of days as was away to apply for PCC, they just needed my & my wife's passport and said that it will take 5-7 working days and passport would be delivered thro post...

saw lots of messages on the forum....

need some time to read all the messages 



erviren said:


> Quick update friends ...
> 
> I called up the doctor and they said they have couriered the medical reports and everything was normal.......thank God ...medicals are over now  they didnt call me again n have adjusted my BP and sent the reports to OZ through DHL  hope medicals would be fine with DIAC
> 
> ...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Unfortunately no progress on my side..huh...........


----------



## sutha1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi All, glad to share that I got CO yesterday, I need to get the police clearance, My wife had been in home country for her delivery about 5 months, then she back to Singapore,do I need to get police clearance for that 5 months also? or I just need to get for her , the period of before she come to Singapore one? kindly advice. thanks.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

wow......  

Congrats planetsrikanth.........really a gud news that you have got your VISA granted....all the best for your move to OZ lane:

did you get any verification call from DIAC before VISA grant letter or through your process?





planetsrikanth said:


> 175 online-17th december 09
> CO Assigned-18th Feb10
> Medicals and PCC-3rd march
> Visa Grant-9th march


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Randhir (mr.india)

Good to know your original name :clap2:

Are you basically from Punjab? as I am basically from Punjab and you seems to belong to Punjab 

keep in touch buddy 



mr.india said:


> Best wishes Srikanth.. Where are you heading towards? Lets hope some day we can meet in Sydney.
> 
> Good Luck
> Randhir Singh


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello Randhir (mr.india)
> 
> Good to know your original name :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hey Erviren,

No, I am not from Punjab.. I think you you got confused with my last name...I am Rajput (Singh) . I have lived all around India as My father (army officer) had a transferable job, So I have friends everywhere in India. I have a lot of punjabi friends, they are all nice and sweet like you. I like listening to Punjabi songs, as they are generally good (but don't understand most of the words..  )

Thanks and Good luck erviren.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Hallo RANDHIR..........THe MR India.*
.........................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks brother ...

yeah punjabi songs are always good and with cool Bhangra music 

lets hope to meet you guys in sydney....its really very good to have friends like you thru this forum



mr.india said:


> Hey Erviren,
> 
> No, I am not from Punjab.. I think you you got confused with my last name...I am Rajput (Singh) . I have lived all around India as My father (army officer) had a transferable job, So I have friends everywhere in India. I have a lot of punjabi friends, they are all nice and sweet like you. I like listening to Punjabi songs, as they are generally good (but don't understand most of the words..  )
> 
> Thanks and Good luck erviren.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> *Hallo RANDHIR..........THe MR India.*
> .........................................................................................................................
> Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
> Got CO and Medicals July 2009
> ...


Hallooo Brother..!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Thanks brother ...
> 
> yeah punjabi songs are always good and with cool Bhangra music
> 
> lets hope to meet you guys in sydney....its really very good to have friends like you thru this forum


Yes, bro.. This forum is the coolest thing we discovered in our immigration process. Let's hope we all get our visas and meet up in sydney form our friends circle there too..

Good Luck Bro..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Indian Passport system S*cks big time.. i applied for police clearance, its been 3 months today and not a word from the cops.. damn!! i think i will apply for PCC, that way they will be forced to do the police check.. my agent says these ppl work like this til the time there is no money involved as a fee, they dont budge..
i am so angry.. wish i could vent it out on the damn cops. byt eh way we had a theft in our building, two apartments broken into, cash jewelry stolen and the cops had the audacity to say, lets not file the FIR.. you wont get the stolen stuff back anyways

*
THE MAIN REASON WHY I WANT TO LEAVE THIS DAMN PLACE*


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello Randhir (mr.india)
> 
> Good to know your original name :clap2:
> 
> ...



I am from Punjab Kidahh


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Indian Passport system S*cks big time.. i applied for police clearance, its been 3 months today and not a word from the cops.. damn!! i think i will apply for PCC, that way they will be forced to do the police check.. my agent says these ppl work like this til the time there is no money involved as a fee, they dont budge..
> i am so angry.. wish i could vent it out on the damn cops. byt eh way we had a theft in our building, two apartments broken into, cash jewelry stolen and the cops had the audacity to say, lets not file the FIR.. you wont get the stolen stuff back anyways
> 
> *
> THE MAIN REASON WHY I WANT TO LEAVE THIS DAMN PLACE*


Calmn down sis.. cool down.. To get ur work done in govt offices in India, you need to work on something called.." FAMG" Which is Favour Against Material Gradification.. give em what they want and they would do ur work..

It's pity much everywhere.. I have spent one full day here in Govt office here and nothing has yet been done..

No need of increasing ur blood pressure for them.. Remember FAGM..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> I am from Punjab Kidahh


Yes, Satpal another dear friend I found on this forum... Now he is more than a friend like my small bro..

Ready for bhangra all the time.. jolly Good fellow..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i paid the cop for police clearance twice.. it doesnt work. god knows what they want.. no i dont let these things increase my blood pressure. i am a difficult nut to crack. ..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i paid the cop for police clearance twice.. it doesnt work. god knows what they want.. no i dont let these things increase my blood pressure. i am a difficult nut to crack. ..


Then tell them that your Maasi is MLA nad she is planning to visit Delhi soon.. Use Scaring Trick..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Indian Passport system S*cks big time.. i applied for police clearance, its been 3 months today and not a word from the cops.. damn!! i think i will apply for PCC, that way they will be forced to do the police check.. my agent says these ppl work like this til the time there is no money involved as a fee, they dont budge..
> i am so angry.. wish i could vent it out on the damn cops. byt eh way we had a theft in our building, two apartments broken into, cash jewelry stolen and the cops had the audacity to say, lets not file the FIR.. you wont get the stolen stuff back anyways
> 
> *
> THE MAIN REASON WHY I WANT TO LEAVE THIS DAMN PLACE*


I am not sure how it happens there, but here in Bangalore following is the process.

1) Passport office sends your documents to district police commissioner office (1-2 week max)

2) Commissioner office will dispatch the file to local office (1 week max)

3) Local officer will do the inspection and will return the file to Commissioner office ( 1 week max)

4) Commissioner office to Passport office (1 week max)

Thing you can do to speedup up the process.

1) Keep following up with local police station, they can get your file from Commissioner office.
2) Local police station needs a passport photo of yours for there registry.
3) Some time they will ask for letter from you two neighbors whom you have mentioned in the "Personal Particulars form" 

RTI or Bribe would also help.
HTH


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Yes, Satpal another dear friend I found on this forum... Now he is more than a friend like my small bro..
> 
> Ready for bhangra all the time.. jolly Good fellow..


Big Bro Bhangra time is nearing


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Kya yaar tum log punjabi dhundhne me lage pade ho..hahah..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Satpal,

nice to hear that you are from same place.... :clap2:

bas vadiyaa hai paaji 

where are you from punjab? stay in touch brother 

balle balle :juggle:




satpal123 said:


> I am from Punjab Kidahh


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

cool down sister...

these govt offices are really too much..nobody there wants to work without money.......everyone who is dealing directly with public always look for money........

why didnt you apply in RPO there? I think you should apply for PCC in RPO office and they would forward your case to local police for further verification...

Also, I suggest you to try to meet SSP of your area and expalin him that its been long time delay to get the police clearance. I wish it works for you.

Good Luck!




anj1976 said:


> Indian Passport system S*cks big time.. i applied for police clearance, its been 3 months today and not a word from the cops.. damn!! i think i will apply for PCC, that way they will be forced to do the police check.. my agent says these ppl work like this til the time there is no money involved as a fee, they dont budge..
> i am so angry.. wish i could vent it out on the damn cops. byt eh way we had a theft in our building, two apartments broken into, cash jewelry stolen and the cops had the audacity to say, lets not file the FIR.. you wont get the stolen stuff back anyways
> 
> *
> THE MAIN REASON WHY I WANT TO LEAVE THIS DAMN PLACE*


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sure Randhir,

i wil tell them next, what if he says, so what? my uncle is the PM.. .. but i am impressed by ur memory, its not my massi, its my maami..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Bro Aarav,

we are trying to know each other during this waiting time.......

so that we all can feel connected 

Keep posting!!





aarav said:


> Kya yaar tum log punjabi dhundhne me lage pade ho..hahah..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Oooh 



anj1976 said:


> sure Randhir,
> 
> i wil tell them next, what if he says, so what? my uncle is the PM.. .. but i am impressed by ur memory, its not my massi, its my maami..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Bro Aarav,
> 
> we are trying to know each other during this waiting time.......
> 
> ...


BTW: AArav is another Friend I found on the forum.. Me and Aarav applied for PR same month..

Hope you hear from your CO this week Aarav.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

humm...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> humm...


aarav did you applied for UAE Pcc?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hi Satpal,
> 
> nice to hear that you are from same place.... :clap2:
> 
> ...


I am from Kartarpur, 15kms from Jallandhar. What about you?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

@ Anj

The police dont need money, they need Chai Paani hehe


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> aarav did you applied for UAE Pcc?


Yehps..shall be getting it on 15th...so on 16th am planning to apply for Indian pcc..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> BTW: AArav is another Friend I found on the forum.. Me and Aarav applied for PR same month..
> 
> Hope you hear from your CO this week Aarav.


Hey thanks ..even i hope ill be hearing from CO in a week or so..getting impatient...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Yehps..shall be getting it on 15th...so on 16th am planning to apply for Indian pcc..


That's still better and faster.. i'll not be getting my Bahrain PCC before 21st March..
Let's see how things moove.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> That's still better and faster.. i'll not be getting my Bahrain PCC before 21st March..
> Let's see how things moove.



Mine is moving at s Snail's pace :ranger:


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Satpal bhai,

Did you raise PLE with your CO for your Application?



satpal123 said:


> Mine is moving at s Snail's pace :ranger:


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

erviren said:


> Satpal bhai,
> 
> Did you raise PLE with your CO for your Application?


I cannot raise a PLE because I have applied it through an Agent


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> I cannot raise a PLE because I have applied it through an Agent


Don't worry it will get finalised soon... it's just in it's last stage.. Keep patience.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeh hopefully satpal ull be shouting yepieee soon..all the best..


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Anjali,

There is policy for Passport office, that if your case is taking more than 60 days time, then you can go to the passport office and meet the passport officer, (not at the counter). You should check with your passport office, because it happens only for 2 hours and once in a week. 

Mine for the address change in the passport took more than 60 days, I did like this and meet the passport officer, I got my passport with in a week time after that. 

So lots of ways we have to try to get the things done in India 



anj1976 said:


> sure Randhir,
> 
> i wil tell them next, what if he says, so what? my uncle is the PM.. .. but i am impressed by ur memory, its not my massi, its my maami..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mrmsml, thanks for the advice but i stay in gurgaon, what you suggested is applicable if I was staying in delhi. I applied in delhi, they send the file to panchkula, then to gurgaon commissioner office, followed by the police station of the respective area. gurgaon cases normally take this long and its a pity because supposedly gurgaon is called the millennium city. trust me, the govt works slower than the rest of india in gurgaon and the systems su*ks big time.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Satpal,

Please ask your agent to raise a PLE for your application.

I asked my agent to raise PLE when there was no news of CO and after that only I got CO who requested for PCC and Medicals....

MOst of the times PLE works brother 

Good Luck!


satpal123 said:


> I cannot raise a PLE because I have applied it through an Agent


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi ALL,

Quick update:

Got PCC for me and my wife. I have sent the same to my agent today and she confirmed that she has sent it to DIAC/CO.

Medicals are already delivered.........

Now waiting for the next happening to get VISA soon....Ameeen


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hi Satpal,
> 
> Please ask your agent to raise a PLE for your application.
> 
> ...


I told my agent to raise a PLE..so lets wait and see wat happened :ranger:


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

You are currect Anjali,

That is the problem in India, if the work is related to Government.



anj1976 said:


> mrmsml, thanks for the advice but i stay in gurgaon, what you suggested is applicable if I was staying in delhi. I applied in delhi, they send the file to panchkula, then to gurgaon commissioner office, followed by the police station of the respective area. gurgaon cases normally take this long and its a pity because supposedly gurgaon is called the millennium city. trust me, the govt works slower than the rest of india in gurgaon and the systems su*ks big time.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey No reply for my ple since last wednesday..and even no progress in my application..y i am worried is in the timeline i saw some jan applicants getting a co..thats really very surprising..i called diac and it seems no one has yet looked in my application yet..what should i do ?...getting a little tensed...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

aarav said:


> Hey No reply for my ple since last wednesday..and even no progress in my application..y i am worried is in the timeline i saw some jan applicants getting a co..thats really very surprising..i called diac and it seems no one has yet looked in my application yet..what should i do ?...getting a little tensed...


hmmm 

I had open a PLE on 5th Mar {395**} yet to hear back from DIAC.

Did DIAC said that no CO has been allocated to your case ? Have they flagged your file has 175 CSL ?

Looking at the speed with which they are processing the application, would recommend front loading of PCC & medical. You will get the grant without any wait then.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

That day they told me ill be hearing from them very soon..anyways, i have already got one pcc shall be applying for the next by tomorrow..hopefully by end of month ill get the pcc..so lets hope i get co by that time..


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

I applied on 3rd Dec and have never heard from case officer. so after some docs changed to met I decided to front load MEDS and today I sent last PCC.

My suggestion is that you go ahead and start getting PCC and Meds done. Most Dec applicants have already got CO asking for these documents in the recent weeks. If you wait then everything will be delayed when CO contacts you.

My Meds now show finalized and 1 PCC shows Met. other PCC shows received and have sent last PCC today. I expect all PCC to show met by end of this week.

After that, all I can do is wait!
Its up to up though.

Cheers,
zenji


aarav said:


> Hey No reply for my ple since last wednesday..and even no progress in my application..y i am worried is in the timeline i saw some jan applicants getting a co..thats really very surprising..i called diac and it seems no one has yet looked in my application yet..what should i do ?...getting a little tensed...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks mates..ill do accordingly..i think ill go ahead with meds..as it is have started with pcc process...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Thanks mates..ill do accordingly..i think ill go ahead with meds..as it is have started with pcc process...


I would say, get ur medicals done.. as it takes only a day and nothing much to do.. They should receive the results within a week, FOR MEDICALS U WILL NEED UR PASSPORT. 

You may submit xerox copy of ur passport for PCC as you will need it for meds..

Good Luck..


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

erviren said:


> wow......
> 
> Congrats planetsrikanth.........really a gud news that you have got your VISA granted....all the best for your move to OZ lane:
> 
> did you get any verification call from DIAC before VISA grant letter or through your process?


Thanks much and I haven't received any call from DIAC buddy...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

*ill get indian pcc done first..*

Hey Mr.india,
As per your advice i called the clinic dealing with medicals,but it seems they dont have any appointments available till next week..might try for the other branch..today..lets c..anyways,else ill go for pcc first..as i might require my pp by april first week to cancel up my visa...and pcc would be difficult to manage from india..anyways lets c..shall be trying to finish off everything b4 i pack up my bags for india..

thanks
aarav



mr.india said:


> I would say, get ur medicals done.. as it takes only a day and nothing much to do.. They should receive the results within a week, FOR MEDICALS U WILL NEED UR PASSPORT.
> 
> You may submit xerox copy of ur passport for PCC as you will need it for meds..
> 
> Good Luck..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Well have booked my medicals for sunday..i am really worried as i havnt heard from diac..they havnt responded to my ple..should i raise one more ple?..what do u suggess?..initially when i raised ple for noting me down as a csl candidate they had replied that we have noted u down as a csl candidate ..i hope they meant it..and have noted my file accordingly..

i believe this sentence is an affirmation that they have noted down..

" Thank you for advising that your nominated occupation is on the Critical Skills List. We can confirm that this information has been noted on your file."

Aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Well have booked my medicals for sunday..i am really worried as i havnt heard from diac..they havnt responded to my ple..should i raise one more ple?..what do u suggess?..initially when i raised ple for noting me down as a csl candidate they had replied that we have noted u down as a csl candidate ..i hope they meant it..and have noted my file accordingly..
> 
> i believe this sentence is an affirmation that they have noted down..
> 
> ...


That's Goood.. get ur medicals finalised first and send PCC anyways.. Then only task remaninig would be to send PLE and you would have a reason to send a PLE 

(Have you received my PCC?)
(Have you received my Medicals?)
(Please update on the status of my application?)

you can expect a reply on them. 

Good Luck Buddy.. !


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> That's Goood.. get ur medicals finalised first and send PCC anyways.. Then only task remaninig would be to send PLE and you would have a reason to send a PLE
> 
> (Have you received my PCC?)
> (Have you received my Medicals?)
> ...


I had sent a PLE once I did my PCC & ehealth 12 days back. No response to my PLE nor any update in the status.

One thing I have notice is that number of applicants are more in the month of Dec compare to 3 month before & after Dec


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Friends,

Today, I have asked my agent if they have sent all the requested documents along with PCC certificate......she replied back and sent me below email received from DIAC:
---------------------------------------------------------------
CONFIRMATION OF DOCUMENT RECEIPT
The documents attached in your email have been successfully received.
*These will shortly be forwarded to your case officer.* Please do not mail originals or copies of the same documentation unless you have been specifically asked to do so.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have one doubt here, when CO had provided a direct email ID in request letter, then why this text (marked in red) ????

Please advice....


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today, I have asked my agent if they have sent all the requested documents along with PCC certificate......she replied back and sent me below email received from DIAC:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


That is a standard response , I also got the same once 

"

CONFIRMATION OF DOCUMENT RECEIPT

The documents attached in your email have been successfully received.
These will shortly be forwarded to your case officer. Please do not mail
originals or copies of the same documentation unless you have been
specifically asked to do so.
"


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Avinash,

All the best to you as just saw that Adit got Grant letter, you know his final PCC and MED date was 3 March and he got granted today......

so bro, your application date was 4th march and tomorrow is 18th 

All the very best!! you should receive the most awaited email soon 



avinash said:


> That is a standard response , I also got the same once
> 
> "
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today, I have asked my agent if they have sent all the requested documents along with PCC certificate......she replied back and sent me below email received from DIAC:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Generally the e-mail marked for communications is team e-mail i.e [email protected]u .. Once received, the docs are uploaded to your file, hence this is standard reply.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Our Medicals are received today by DIAC. On-line status shows Medicals as "REFERRED".


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Thanks Avinash,
> 
> All the best to you as just saw that Adit got Grant letter, you know his final PCC and MED date was 3 March and he got granted today......
> 
> ...


Yaa they have started working on my file again. Medical has been referred today.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Randhir and friends,

thanks..

one more thing bro, my medicals were delivered by DHL courier to HOC on 8th March and PCC on 15th March to DIAC.

How can I check my current status? as I am a paper based applicant, so can not check online if my medicals referred or finalized, Would there be any adverse affect on my application if I call DIAC to check my current status after Medicals and PCC?

1. If my Medicals have been finalized.
2. If they received PCC certificates and current status..

Thanks 
Viren





mr.india said:


> Generally the e-mail marked for communications is team e-mail i.e [email protected] .. Once received, the docs are uploaded to your file, hence this is standard reply.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Hello Randhir and friends,
> 
> thanks..
> 
> ...


Did you send them a scan copy of the Medical bill and PCC ? if not please email your TEAM.
Send a PLE informing them that you have sent them the medical bill & PCC, asking them to contact you if they need further clarification. Then the ball will be in there court. And your waiting game starts


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Avinash,

My medicals were directly sent to DIAC by doctor through DHL and those were already delivered on 8th Macrh as shown on DHL site.

PCC was recently sent on 15th to DIAC, now i can not raise PLE as paper based and through agent  

Can I make a call to DIAC and confirm that we have sent the required medicals and PCC?

Would they respond to me as I applied through agent?



avinash said:


> Did you send them a scan copy of the Medical bill and PCC ? if not please email your TEAM.
> Send a PLE informing them that you have sent them the medical bill & PCC, asking them to contact you if they need further clarification. Then the ball will be in there court. And your waiting game starts


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Our Medicals are received today by DIAC. On-line status shows Medicals as "REFERRED".


Good things r moving for you....


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

*Thanks to all - Got Pregrant*

Got Pregrant letter yesterday (I check today only).

I need to move out of australia to get the stamping...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi mrmsml.. that is excellent news.. when do we see a crisp, new got it thread frm you?

Congratulations


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> Got Pregrant letter yesterday (I check today only).
> 
> I need to move out of australia to get the stamping...


Congratulations man... :clap2::clap2: December Visa grant started comming.. many more to go... Hip hip hurray..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Mine Health requirements changed from outstanding to Finalized (date is 19/march/2010, i am wondering if diac is still working at night). I am still waiting to get my PCC from both countries.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

In my case, I got Grant letter through email. But my online status still shows Requested for medicals etc..

Any ways I am soooooooo happppppppppy.





mr.india said:


> Mine Health requirements changed from outstanding to Finalized (date is 19/march/2010, i am wondering if diac is still working at night). I am still waiting to get my PCC from both countries.


----------



## Adit (Jul 25, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> In my case, I got Grant letter through email. But my online status still shows Requested for medicals etc..
> 
> Any ways I am soooooooo happppppppppy.


Hey Congrats buddy!!


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

mrmsml said:


> In my case, I got Grant letter through email. But my online status still shows Requested for medicals etc..
> 
> Any ways I am soooooooo happppppppppy.


Got an update for my 5th March PLE, my CO is waiting for finalization of my medical from "medical Examinations" 

Hope I will get my grant next week ray:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Got an update for my 5th March PLE, my CO is waiting for finalization of my medical from "medical Examinations"
> Hope I will get my grant next week ray:


Yes I tooo got a reply of my old PLE (5th March 2010) today. DIAC is taking 14 days to send reply of PLE's. 

Good Luck.. I wish we all get our Visa's soon.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Yes I tooo got a reply of my old PLE (5th March 2010) today. DIAC is taking 14 days to send reply of PLE's.
> 
> Good Luck.. I wish we all get our Visa's soon.


Mate, your CO is waiting for your PCC , upload it fast  Else he will send you a PLE 

Is there any logic or theory about what time of the day the GRANT email is sent ??  

My first PLE & CO email had landed in my mailbox at 5:49 AM (IST)

2nd PLE response at 10:45AM (IST)


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

i hope atleast get a reply for my ple in the form of CASE OFFICER allocaction...good luck to u all..


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

You need to know that Pacific time is well ahead of any other time in the world.

As I write this post it is 9.54pm New Zealand time. Sydney is 2hours behind that. Adelaide is about 2.5 behind New Zealand time.

That explains why.



avinash said:


> Mate, your CO is waiting for your PCC , upload it fast  Else he will send you a PLE
> 
> Is there any logic or theory about what time of the day the GRANT email is sent ??
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Mate, your CO is waiting for your PCC , upload it fast  Else he will send you a PLE
> 
> Is there any logic or theory about what time of the day the GRANT email is sent ??
> 
> ...


I wish I get my PCC soon but I think Indian Embassy dosen't want to give me good character certificate so fast. I hope I can get and submit my PCC next week. 

When my medicals changed to finalized it was (1:00 AM Australian time) as I am checking status every hour or so. I would be impressed to know if DIAC is working 24X7.. ha ha ha.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> i hope atleast get a reply for my ple in the form of CASE OFFICER allocaction...good luck to u all..


I seriously hope that you get CO and as ur medicals and PCC already done, should go ahead for direct grant..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> I seriously hope that you get CO and as ur medicals and PCC already done, should go ahead for direct grant..


Yeh lets hope so...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations mrmsml 

:clap2:lane:



mrmsml said:


> Got Pregrant letter yesterday (I check today only).
> 
> I need to move out of australia to get the stamping...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Congratulations mrmsml
> 
> :clap2:lane:


Erviren,

Be prepared... Next is you.. in the grant list..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Update from my side:

I asked my Agent if she can raise a PLE for my case and confirm that we have sent medicals and PCC as adviced by Avinash....

but bad thing that my agent is not ready as she is saying CO would get irritate and shout on us that as you are agent so you should know the process and timelines........Frustrating 

She is saying that we would give CO atleast 1.5 months to work on my file after Meds and PCC.............I am really very upset that there is nothing in my hand now for my case  

How can I wait for 1.5 months when I know that things are moving fast and grant letter is coming in 15-20 days after Meds and PCC...............

WHAT SHOULD I DO FRINEDS?? 

I am thinking to call DIAC on Monday. Please give me your advice if they would provide me information and if it would be fine to call them??

Also, what time do you suggest to call DIAC, can we talk to our CO ???

sorry for so many questions , waiting for answers to all of them


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Randhir  

lets hope we all get VISA grants shortly and plan to fly/land together lane:

also give answers to my recent post with loads of questions 



mr.india said:


> Erviren,
> 
> Be prepared... Next is you.. in the grant list..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Update from my side:
> 
> I am thinking to call DIAC on Monday. Please give me your advice if they would provide me information and if it would be fine to call them??
> Also, what time do you suggest to call DIAC, can we talk to our CO ???
> sorry for so many questions , waiting for answers to all of them


It is very frustrating when you know what you are doing is correct and someone just stops you. What you can do is call DIAC and give them ur TRN number/ file number application date etc. You may not be able to speak to your CO but guys will convey ur message to your CO and also give you an update on your case. 

I guess Satpal would be able to add more as he called DIAC today to get status on his case. 

Keep patience .. you are in queue buddy.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

erviren said:


> Update from my side:
> 
> I asked my Agent if she can raise a PLE for my case and confirm that we have sent medicals and PCC as adviced by Avinash....
> 
> ...


I called DIAC yesterday morning Bahrain time 7am and in Australia it was 3pm...they told me that my application should be finalized very soon, it was a big relief for me so fingers crossed 

erviren just give them a call between 2.30am to 9.30am (indian standard time) on monday. They will ask you for which visa you applied for...CO allocated or not...your File number, name & date of birth. Then they will give you an update.

Best of luck


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> I called DIAC yesterday morning Bahrain time 7am and in Australia it was 3pm...they told me that my application should be finalized very soon, it was a big relief for me so fingers crossed
> 
> erviren just give them a call between 2.30am to 9.30am (indian standard time) on monday. They will ask you for which visa you applied for...CO allocated or not...your File number, name & date of birth. Then they will give you an update.
> 
> Best of luck


Woow.. So, you are next in visa grant queue.. Should be finalized soon..
Chill


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Woow.. So, you are next in visa grant queue.. Should be finalized soon..
> Chill


Im waiting for it...lets hope i get it soon


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot Satpal... and be ready for the grant 

I would call them this monday, lets see what they say...

*I hope my agent would not come to know about same* as she is saying that DIAC persons are very suspicious and they can delay your process if we raise PLE...



satpal123 said:


> I called DIAC yesterday morning Bahrain time 7am and in Australia it was 3pm...they told me that my application should be finalized very soon, it was a big relief for me so fingers crossed
> 
> erviren just give them a call between 2.30am to 9.30am (indian standard time) on monday. They will ask you for which visa you applied for...CO allocated or not...your File number, name & date of birth. Then they will give you an update.
> 
> Best of luck


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Randhir...

I am going to call DIAC this Monday, lets see what would be the outcome ...

what is your status for PCC man ?



mr.india said:


> It is very frustrating when you know what you are doing is correct and someone just stops you. What you can do is call DIAC and give them ur TRN number/ file number application date etc. You may not be able to speak to your CO but guys will convey ur message to your CO and also give you an update on your case.
> 
> I guess Satpal would be able to add more as he called DIAC today to get status on his case.
> 
> Keep patience .. you are in queue buddy.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

erviren said:


> Thanks a lot Satpal... and be ready for the grant
> 
> I would call them this monday, lets see what they say...
> 
> *I hope my agent would not come to know about same* as she is saying that DIAC persons are very suspicious and they can delay your process if we raise PLE...


Really?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

erviren said:


> Thanks a lot Satpal... and be ready for the grant
> 
> I would call them this monday, lets see what they say...
> 
> *I hope my agent would not come to know about same* as she is saying that DIAC persons are very suspicious and they can delay your process if we raise PLE...


DIAC persons are very suspicious and they can delay your process if we raise PLE

Thats not true. My agent never said like that!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Thanks Randhir...
> I am going to call DIAC this Monday, lets see what would be the outcome ...
> what is your status for PCC man ?


Overseas Penal clearing certificate-1 (Bahrain) will be ready by 24th March. On Indian PCC, there is no update.. I spoke to the lady in Indian embassy, she said, sometimes, it takes upto one month (quite frustrated with the way government offices work) but hoping that it gets over soon. 

Good luck to you. Update us on Monday, what DIAC says.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Zenji

this is not true, even i cant beleive on this....my agent is wrongly saying it as they do not want to raise PLE for me.........

thats why I am really upset the way they are handling the case:confused2:

I requested her couple of times if she can raise PLE like" we have submitted all the requested docs, let us know if anything pending from our side" but she said " No sir, we can not raise PLE now, we would wait for another 1.5 mnths"

I have paid them a huge amount but they are not lsitening to me 

only wait for me as cant check status online  



Zenji said:


> Really?


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Just terminate the agents service and notify DIAC of the changes.

I personally refused to use agents because they simply police you around and don't always listen to the clients since they feel they know a lot. Hell NO, anyone can be an agent!!!!!



erviren said:


> Zenji
> 
> this is not true, even i cant beleive on this....my agent is wrongly saying it as they do not want to raise PLE for me.........
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

yes govt offices are like this only......

The PCC(Penal Clearance Certificate) which I got from Chandigarh - they have written "Police Clearance Certificate" and a stamp on my passport.....

I wish you get it very soon...

I think the heading should be "Penal Clearance Certificate" but this is the way they give to all, and the printer they use is still of 1947 i think 

my agent sent DIAC only the certificate and not the stamped page of passport..... 



mr.india said:


> Overseas Penal clearing certificate-1 (Bahrain) will be ready by 24th March. On Indian PCC, there is no update.. I spoke to the lady in Indian embassy, she said, sometimes, it takes upto one month (quite frustrated with the way government offices work) but hoping that it gets over soon.
> 
> Good luck to you. Update us on Monday, what DIAC says.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys ,
Update from my side..got my medicals done today..and also applied for indian pcc..had an extremely busy schedule but managed to finish off both...huh..hope i get CO soon..have taken a risk..lets c ...

Aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi I am getting my Indian PCC tomorrow and Bahrain PCC on wednesday.. it seems things are getting sorted our me also..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Jai Sai Nath! OM Namah Shivaaye 

HELLO ALL!!!!!!

With Sai Baba's grace and choicest blessings, I am very very glad to share this happiest news with you all that Today I got VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am really very happy and excited that do not know what to do next...!!!!

My intial entry date is 10 March 2011  

I also pray to Baba that all of my friends here would get their VISA GRANT Letter soon!! Ameen

now please advice me for my next steps and move .....

THANKS to all of my friends here who guided me throughout my waiting period especially Anjali, Randhir, Karen, Zenji, ejram, jig21nesh, Avinash, Hari, Satpal, planetsrikant, Jovi and many more friends I have found on this forum


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

erviren said:


> Jai Sai Nath! OM Namah Shivaaye
> 
> HELLO ALL!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey lucky boy..Congratulations...and all the best..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks to you too Aarav for the continous support given during the wait 

I wish you too get the VISA granted shortly 



aarav said:


> Hey lucky boy..Congratulations...and all the best..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Jai Sai Nath! OM Namah Shivaaye
> 
> HELLO ALL!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I am sooooo happy for you, all the best 

Keep updating your sig with your next move 

Congratulation


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

erviren said:


> Jai Sai Nath! OM Namah Shivaaye
> 
> HELLO ALL!!!!!!
> 
> ...


CONGRATS erviren! so happy to hear the good news!!!


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hogayi Balle Balle  :clap2:

Congratulation Bro ....best of luck 




erviren said:


> Jai Sai Nath! OM Namah Shivaaye
> 
> HELLO ALL!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Jai Sai Nath! OM Namah Shivaaye
> 
> HELLO ALL!!!!!!
> 
> With Sai Baba's grace and choicest blessings, I am very very glad to share this happiest news with you all that Today I got VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ooooye.. Balle Balle... What a news..... I am so happy as well as excieted to know this Bro...

Congratulations Buddy.. I am soooo happy for you. Shout "GOT IT.." on a new thread also..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Avinash,

Thanks a lot, I am very happy yaar 

Hope you too get it soon, All the best and stay in touch always ....

I am confused now when to get it stamped at OZ and need all of your advices 



avinash said:


> I am sooooo happy for you, all the best
> 
> Keep updating your sig with your next move
> 
> Congratulation


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

oye balle balle balle

I am really very happy:clap2:

thanks Randhir for your wishes.......submit your PCC soon buddy.!!

have started new thread already - VISA Granted!!!

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




mr.india said:


> Ooooye.. Balle Balle... What a news..... I am so happy as well as excieted to know this Bro...
> 
> Congratulations Buddy.. I am soooo happy for you. Shout "GOT IT.." on a new thread also..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks very much ejram  

I am sooooooooo haaaaaappy 



ejram said:


> CONGRATS erviren! so happy to hear the good news!!!


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

oye balle balle  

burraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :clap2:

thanks brother 

hope you too get this good news soon 



satpal123 said:


> Hogayi Balle Balle  :clap2:
> 
> Congratulation Bro ....best of luck


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Randhir brother........

I remember your below words   

thanks bro .......





mr.india said:


> Erviren,
> 
> Be prepared... Next is you.. in the grant list..


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

So whats your plan erviren when and where you plan to move to Aus. Did you started the Job hunt...Good Luck


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Randhir brother........
> 
> I remember your below words
> 
> thanks bro .......


Yes Bro, I remember... Celebrate this day as there is no tomorrow......... You have all reasons... but put up your planning cap on tomorrow...and keep sharing your progress with us..

Hip Hip Hurray... 

BTW: Thank ur Agent as well.. She keept you calm and patient.. And what were her expressions when she got this news 

Randhir Singh


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> I am sooooo happy for you, all the best
> 
> Keep updating your sig with your next move
> 
> Congratulation


Aavinash,
I can see your medicals got finalised today... I think you are next in queue..!

Good luck Buddy,
Randhir Singh


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks bro...

yes my agent got surprised and was happy too 

yaar I am thinking what to do next.....

JOb hunt...

how should I take leave for atleast 1 month from my current company to visit OZ???



mr.india said:


> Yes Bro, I remember... Celebrate this day as there is no tomorrow......... You have all reasons... but put up your planning cap on tomorrow...and keep sharing your progress with us..
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray...
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thats is excellent news viren. congratulations.. take a deep breath and celebrate. take a day off from work and go out with wifey to celebrate. . have a drink on me


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys,
It seems i have commited a blunder...i dont know how can i be so stupid but then its done..i have written something else in nominated occupation instead of Computing professional oracle specialist..i am suppose to fill up form 1023 and send it to the processing center...does it mean that i have a co..?..i feel so stupid..but what to do..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

aarav said:


> Hey guys,
> It seems i have commited a blunder...i dont know how can i be so stupid but then its done..i have written something else in nominated occupation instead of Computing professional oracle specialist..i am suppose to fill up form 1023 and send it to the processing center...does it mean that i have a co..?..i feel so stupid..but what to do..



Did yoru agent ask you to fill up 1023 or your CO ? I assume you can fill in a fresh form and send it will a detail explanation stating why you are sending a new form.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont have an agent..well this mail is from diac..i dont know whether i have a co or not..so i am planning to fill up form 1023 and send it by tomorrow..


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

aarav said:


> I dont have an agent..well this mail is from diac..i dont know whether i have a co or not..so i am planning to fill up form 1023 and send it by tomorrow..


Yes aarav you have a CO assigned. Fill up the form 1023 and you have to give a reason why you entered the wrong answer. Currently they are going through your application and will ask for PCC and meds soon...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> I dont have an agent..well this mail is from diac..i dont know whether i have a co or not..so i am planning to fill up form 1023 and send it by tomorrow..


Finally we know now the reason for delay in your application.. But alteast it is good to know that you can rectify your mistake by sending form 1023 to DIAC..

For the reason of mistake.. don't say that form was complicated or ambigous wordings etc. You may say, it was your mistake in interpretation (or anything else). 

I wish you good luck for smooth sailing hereafter.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Okie guys one more thing...Now when i lodged the application..i was based in dubai (was suppose to go back to india in a weeks time so gave india's address)but as u all know we cant predict anything with s/w field..our project got extended and we r expected to leave dubai by april mid..but now as i have already gone for meds my meds r done in dubai..so does it matter where the meds r done from? or should i send another form for change in circumstances?...ie saying i am staying in dubai currently and again go back to india and change one more time..isnt it too confusing..?...

Regards,
aarav


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

just inform them you are in Dubai for work. It cant get simpler than that. and no they are not concerned where your meds are done as long as they are from a doc in panel..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> just inform them you are in Dubai for work. It cant get simpler than that. and no they are not concerned where your meds are done as long as they are from a doc in panel..


Dear Anj,
thanks for the prompt reply..now my confusion is..form 1023 is a form for rectifying the mistake u have commited..now do u think i should give the dubai address in the same form?..or just mention it in email or give that change of circumstances form?..i mean in which way do i inform them that i am based in dubai right now?...

thanks
aarav


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Not sure why the "Application status"page is so erratic  

Main page says medical finalized, second page saying "medical required" !!! 
Is DIAC aware of this bug/issue ? or do they think it is normal !!!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Not sure why the "Application status"page is so erratic
> 
> Main page says medical finalized, second page saying "medical required" !!!
> Is DIAC aware of this bug/issue ? or do they think it is normal !!!


There are times when guys get their VISA granted and Document's page still showing "REQUIRED" ..

DIAC need good programers themselves, they should sponsor a few programmers themselves..


----------



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

*Visa Granted*

HI ALL

Great news. My visa is granted. I just fall in love with my iphone ofcourse it got me the mail. I thank each and everyone on this forum as it was purely with your help i could do this with out an agent.

Now shud start RND on jobs and relocating.

Cheers and wish u all very best for your visas

Raju
_________
ACS Applied- 20 March 2009
ACS Cleared (CISSP specialist)-19th July 2009
SS for Victoria Applied - October 2009
SS Approved - 16 December, 2009 
176 Visa Application (Online) - 23/12/09
Application being processed further - 5/01/2010
Sent all docs through email by 16/01/2010
Meds & PCC asked - 2/2/2010
Submitted Meds & PCC - 11/3/2010
Visa Grant - 24/3/2010:clap2:


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

raju said:


> HI ALL
> 
> Great news. My visa is granted. I just fall in love with my iphone ofcourse it got me the mail. I thank each and everyone on this forum as it was purely with your help i could do this with out an agent.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! 

as for me, I have been waiting for a month now since my med has been finalised! time sure flies!


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

*Cheers dude*



erviren said:


> Jai Sai Nath! OM Namah Shivaaye
> 
> HELLO ALL!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy..All the very best Bro...Hope all of the folks waiting on hear the good news very soon. 


Cheers,
Srikanth.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

raju said:


> HI ALL
> 
> Great news. My visa is granted. I just fall in love with my iphone ofcourse it got me the mail. I thank each and everyone on this forum as it was purely with your help i could do this with out an agent.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and All the very best for your future endeavors..

Cheers,
Srikanth


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations Raju.. :clap2: it is nice to visit forum in morning and discover that there is a grant..

Good luck and keep us updated with ur RND..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

raju said:


> HI ALL
> 
> Great news. My visa is granted. I just fall in love with my iphone ofcourse it got me the mail. I thank each and everyone on this forum as it was purely with your help i could do this with out an agent.
> 
> ...


Congratulations raju...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulations Raj.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congratulations Raju :clap2:




raju said:


> HI ALL
> 
> Great news. My visa is granted. I just fall in love with my iphone ofcourse it got me the mail. I thank each and everyone on this forum as it was purely with your help i could do this with out an agent.
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations Raju..:clap2:

what are your plans to move to Oz?



raju said:


> HI ALL
> 
> Great news. My visa is granted. I just fall in love with my iphone ofcourse it got me the mail. I thank each and everyone on this forum as it was purely with your help i could do this with out an agent.
> 
> ...


----------



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

erviren said:


> Congratulations Raju..:clap2:
> 
> what are your plans to move to Oz?


I am planning to move in August till then will try from here. Hope something works out before reaching there. Will be moving to Melbourne. How about You?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

raju said:


> I am planning to move in August till then will try from here. Hope something works out before reaching there. Will be moving to Melbourne. How about You?



Winter will be at its peak in August. Not that it snows, just be aware of it.
FYI


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!



raju said:


> HI ALL
> 
> Great news. My visa is granted. I just fall in love with my iphone ofcourse it got me the mail. I thank each and everyone on this forum as it was purely with your help i could do this with out an agent.
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello!!!

Do anyone knows the difference between "Australia consulate General" and VFS offices?

I saw below post today:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

it took me 3 mins..

Quote:
Originally posted by Jos 
Can anyone tell me how long it will take to stamp the passport at the Australia consulate General in Mumbai? I would like to submit my passport in person to the ACG Mumbai

Thanks in advance.

Jos 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Re: Visa stamping in Mumbai 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3 MINS!!
*they already have ur data in their database they will just print it out!!*



Quote:
Originally posted by Migrant 
ige,


i think you meant 3 days when you wrote 3 mins.




migrant 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey updates on my side..
Got my wife's indian pcc today...i hope i get mine soon..i submitted my form 1023 lets c what happens next..My medicals still not sent to DIAC..it seems they still need a day or two for my reports..after that they will send..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey updates on my side..
> Got my wife's indian pcc today...i hope i get mine soon..i submitted my form 1023 lets c what happens next..My medicals still not sent to DIAC..it seems they still need a day or two for my reports..after that they will send..


Good Good send them everything.. I hope with form 1023 your application is back on track..!

Good Luck buddy.


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

I got a reply for my PLE today... but sadly no pre-grant letter... in my case, the PLE didn't do magic for me... Oh well.. let the waiting continue...


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS erviren, Raju and other who got VISA grant. :clap2:

My online status still show medicals requested!!! even a week after my Pre-Grant letter. So don't bother about online status. just wait for the mail grant.


----------



## Adit (Jul 25, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> CONGRATULATIONS erviren, Raju and other who got VISA grant. :clap2:
> 
> My online status still show medicals requested!!! even a week after my Pre-Grant letter. So don't bother about online status. just wait for the mail grant.


Congratulations raju on getting the visa


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Randhir,

Good to see that you have submitted all the requirements along with PCC...

hoping to have gr8 news shortly from your side...

All the best!!



mr.india said:


> Good Good send them everything.. I hope with form 1023 your application is back on track..!
> 
> Good Luck buddy.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks mrmsml... 

one quick question....I received Grant letter in black and white PDF format!!!!!!!

Is it so as I wanted to have it couloured with color logo and all 



mrmsml said:


> CONGRATULATIONS erviren, Raju and other who got
> 
> VISA grant. :clap2:
> 
> My online status still show medicals requested!!! even a week after my Pre-Grant letter. So don't bother about online status. just wait for the mail grant.


----------



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

erviren said:


> Thanks mrmsml...
> 
> one quick question....I received Grant letter in black and white PDF format!!!!!!!
> 
> Is it so as I wanted to have it couloured with color logo and all


Only Citizenship you get in color.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

CO is not updating my daughter's ( 1 year old) application status , I have no clue why.
Medical for all the 3 of us is showing finalized, and met for me & my wife. 

Hope CO is composing :typing: my grant letter


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Quick question, CO had asked for F1221 and F80. Which I have uploaded. Was I supposed to get a link for the same in the "application status" page?


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Good Good send them everything.. I hope with form 1023 your application is back on track..!
> 
> Good Luck buddy.


Yeh ill send everything..hope someone joins soon on the recieving end..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

avinash said:


> CO is not updating my daughter's ( 1 year old) application status , I have no clue why.
> Medical for all the 3 of us is showing finalized, and met for me & my wife.
> 
> Hope CO is composing :typing: my grant letter


All documents are showing met. 

Waiting for the grant letter now :typing:


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

Today got to be the happiest day of my life! I got the visa!!!  Thanks so much everyone for the advices, and the support! This forum has really helped me a lot from ACS to DIAC application.

I wish the best for everyone waiting for their visa grant!


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

ejram said:


> Today got to be the happiest day of my life! I got the visa!!!  Thanks so much everyone for the advices, and the support! This forum has really helped me a lot from ACS to DIAC application.
> 
> I wish the best for everyone waiting for their visa grant!


Congratulations.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ejram said:


> Today got to be the happiest day of my life! I got the visa!!!  Thanks so much everyone for the advices, and the support! This forum has really helped me a lot from ACS to DIAC application.
> 
> I wish the best for everyone waiting for their visa grant!


:cheer2: CONGRATULATIONS... when are you planning to move to Oz? :cheer2:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> All documents are showing met.
> 
> Waiting for the grant letter now :typing:



VeryGood.. I think you should get it in a day or two.. Good Luck. Avinash .


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

wow.....Congrats ejram  :clap2:

what are your plans lane:

whats your intial entry date mentioned ?



ejram said:


> Today got to be the happiest day of my life! I got the visa!!!  Thanks so much everyone for the advices, and the support! This forum has really helped me a lot from ACS to DIAC application.
> 
> I wish the best for everyone waiting for their visa grant!


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

All the very best Avinash....

be prepared ....letter is coming lane:



avinash said:


> All documents are showing met.
> 
> Waiting for the grant letter now :typing:


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Quick update from my side:

I have submitted my and my wife's passport to VFS office in Mumbai today.

It didnt take much time (only 15-20 mins) and the fees was total 412 INR(logistic fees) for both of us. The person said that it would take 5-7 days for the process.

Would update here once I receive the "coloured" stamped passports


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

erviren said:


> Quick update from my side:
> 
> I have submitted my and my wife's passport to VFS office in Mumbai today.
> 
> ...



i have sent PLE last friday but haven't heard from them .. anybody in here with similar status my medi was finalized on 03-03-10


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

*Got the GRANT*

Got the GRANT Valid till 2015, entry before 19/03/2011.
Will send the passport to Delhi tomorrow.

Planning to fly by April end or First week of May.

A BIG thank you to all the members of this forum who helped me with the application process. 

Appreciate your time.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

HIP HIP HURRAY

CONGRATULATIONS Avinash  :clap2:





avinash said:


> Got the GRANT Valid till 2015, entry before 19/03/2011.
> Will send the passport to Delhi tomorrow.
> 
> Planning to fly by April end or First week of May.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow... congratulations..I thought it would take a couple of days... but you got in matter of minutes...

Congrats again Avinash and family..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

jazverts said:


> i have sent PLE last friday but haven't heard from them .. anybody in here with similar status my medi was finalized on 03-03-10


They are taking more than 10 days to respond to PLE.

HTH


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Quick update from my side:
> 
> I have submitted my and my wife's passport to VFS office in Mumbai today.
> 
> ...


What all did you submit ?

1) Passport
2) Grant letter
3) 412 Rs 
4) 
5)

Anything else?


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats to you avinash..


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

avinash said:


> Got the GRANT Valid till 2015, entry before 19/03/2011.
> Will send the passport to Delhi tomorrow.
> 
> Planning to fly by April end or First week of May.
> ...


Congrats avinash! happy day for both of us!!


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

mr.india said:


> :cheer2: CONGRATULATIONS... when are you planning to move to Oz? :cheer2:


thanks Mr.India! your encouragement and positivity has helped me a lot during this whole visa application process!

I'm planning to move either May or June...lane:


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

erviren said:


> wow.....Congrats ejram  :clap2:
> 
> what are your plans lane:
> 
> whats your intial entry date mentioned ?


thanks erviren!

It says I need to go to Aus before 09/02/2011... :clap2:


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations avinash!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations ejram..

you guys pls update the timeline thread..


----------



## Adit (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats Avinash ..


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> congratulations ejram..
> 
> you guys pls update the timeline thread..


thanks anj! you have helped me quite a lot during my ACS application! thank you soo much!! hope you get your visa soon!


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*Congrats...*

Congrats ...Things are moving faster..

----------------------------

ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ejram said:


> thanks Mr.India! your encouragement and positivity has helped me a lot during this whole visa application process!
> 
> I'm planning to move either May or June...lane:


Ejram, keep visiting the forum and updating us with your progress. Good Luck and may god bless you..


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

ejram said:


> thanks Mr.India! your encouragement and positivity has helped me a lot during this whole visa application process!
> 
> I'm planning to move either May or June...lane:



Congrats Ejram.... 
I am happy for you... so finally you out of waiting club .. 
Hope everybody waiting get good new soon...


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

sgopi said:


> Congrats ...Things are moving faster..
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> ...


All the best Sgopi...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey updates from my side..got my indian pcc as well..shall be scanning and uploading all the pccs and form 80(for chile) by tomorrow max...medicals should be dispatched in a day or so...hope i hear from DIAC soon...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Very Good Aarav.. I hope you get your CO soon and your application is smooth thereafter.


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks everyone! see you all down under!


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

jazverts said:


> Congrats Ejram....
> I am happy for you... so finally you are out of the waiting club ..
> Hope everybody waiting get good news soon...


Prayers for all of us


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Submitted our passport for stamping at VFS.

1) Passport's (Main applicant present is good enough)
2) Grant letter (hard copy of all the page)
3) Family evidencing ( 206 * 3 = 618 Rs Cash or DD , no credit card ) 
4) Application stating the address and passport details. 

Took 20mins for the application.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Today.. Both of us, mine and my wife's PCC changed to "MET". Medicals are still showing as "Received". 

Now waiting for the last update...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey cuul..Hang on...few days more to go...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Let's see yaar.. waiting patiently is not something I am good at. Let's hope this gets over soon.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Dont worry..u have done your part..cant do anything else other than waiting..i am sure u will get some good news in a couple of days..


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

*visa granted!*

Hi all,

Just want to share with you all that I received my visa approval letter today!


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congratulations syncsam :clap2:



syncsam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just want to share with you all that I received my visa approval letter today!


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Congs!



syncsam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just want to share with you all that I received my visa approval letter today!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

syncsam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just want to share with you all that I received my visa approval letter today!


Congratulations Syncsam.. :clap2:lane: when are you planning to go to Oz?


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Congratulations syncsam :clap2:





Zenji said:


> Congs!





mr.india said:


> Congratulations Syncsam.. :clap2:lane: when are you planning to go to Oz?


Thank you guys, the frustrating wait is finally over! 

As where to go, I have no idea yet. Now I will first looking for job opportunity in Sydney, Melbourne or Adelaide, then only decide when and where to go.... Looking forward to move to Au before end of the year


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Btw today my medicals reached DIAC ..will i be recieving any acknowledment from DIAC ?..i really hope i get CO soon now..any idea after form 1023 will it be with the same list of applicants or will i be joining the new ones?..getting frustrated no signs of CO..


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

syncsam said:


> Thank you guys, the frustrating wait is finally over!
> 
> As where to go, I have no idea yet. Now I will first looking for job opportunity in Sydney, Melbourne or Adelaide, then only decide when and where to go.... Looking forward to move to Au before end of the year



Lucky you ...
I m happy for All the best...

i m still in waiting club med finalize 03-03-2010 its been one month now..


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

*,*

hi there 
i m an i t professional n have applied for gsm 175 paper visa n my case is finalised on 18 jan n i paid my tax invoice on 18 feb , n recd the acknowledment on the same date , can u tell me what happens next means how long will it take for the medicals n pc now, can anybody tell me the further processing timings pl................................
thanx


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

satpal123 said:


> Congratulations syncsam :clap2:


hello there 
can u pl tell me satpal i have applied for gsm 175 paper visa n my case is finalised in jan n my tax was paid on mid feb so do u have any idea how long will it take further now.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> hi there
> i m an i t professional n have applied for gsm 175 paper visa n my case is finalised on 18 jan n i paid my tax invoice on 18 feb , n recd the acknowledment on the same date , can u tell me what happens next means how long will it take for the medicals n pc now, can anybody tell me the further processing timings pl................................
> thanx


Welcome Dimple. 

Are you a CSL applicant? If Yes, then total processing time would be around 6-12 months. I suggest you to start a new thread where more people would answer. 

Best Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

can u pl tell me how to start a new thread , pl i dnt understand


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

i m from modl list , after case is finalised , someone told me it takes around 8 weeks time for the medicals n pc , pl help


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> can u pl tell me how to start a new thread , pl i dnt understand


Simple .... click on the country that you are expating example Australia then click on the New Thread button ...........If you still find it difficult .......Do a Ctr+F and look for new thread in home page it will take you to right place


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> i m from modl list , after case is finalised , someone told me it takes around 8 weeks time for the medicals n pc , pl help


Please put your question in detail .........Which is your ASCO code ? when did you applied ........have you submitted your medicals and PCC ........is your online status of 175 GSM visa is showing it as finalized ?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> i m from modl list , after case is finalised , someone told me it takes around 8 weeks time for the medicals n pc , pl help


Dimple,

I am not sure if I understand your question correctly, let me rephrase what I understand:

You mean you applied for ACS, and your case got finalized in ACS. Then you applied for immigration (175 paper) on 18th January and paid the immigration fees $2525 to DIAC. Is this true?

If the above is true, Ideally, you should hear from your case officer soon with details on further required steps (PCC and Medicals ). 

Did you applied for visa through any agent ? If so, then ask your agent to send a PLE to get a status update on your application. If you have applied by yourself, then click on the link: http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/gsm/post.htm to submit a PLE yourself. you will receive an update from DIAC.

Regards,


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

hi my asco code is 2231-17 skilled occupation , reference -pasa. i satisfy the acs pim 2 group a, lodgment dt is 18 feb 2010, , it is a paper application n the case was finalized in jan 2010 n i recd a letter confirmation receipt of the application on 25 feb 2010. n i paid the tax of 2525$ on 19 feb 2010, now pl tell me how much time , i haaavent recd any letter for medicals n pcc , how long will it take for it , pl.................


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> hi my asco code is 2231-17 skilled occupation , reference -pasa. i satisfy the acs pim 2 group a, lodgment dt is 18 feb 2010, , it is a paper application n the case was finalized in jan 2010 n i recd a letter confirmation receipt of the application on 25 feb 2010. n i paid the tax of 2525$ on 19 feb 2010, now pl tell me how much time , i haaavent recd any letter for medicals n pcc , how long will it take for it , pl.................


Normally it takes around 2-3 months till u get a Case officer if u where in CSL but as u r in MODL, then it should take long time


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Today. I have received my and wife's passport with sticker on it.

I am planning to go in May 2010 for my initial entry

but still not very sure "what to say to my current employer for 20 days leave"

as I am the only resource at offshore for my current Project and my Manager would not allow me to take any such long leaves  

all of your suggestions are most welcome :clap2:

Thanks
Viren




erviren said:


> Quick update from my side:
> 
> I have submitted my and my wife's passport to VFS office in Mumbai today.
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

sorry Avinash, replying late...

1) Passport
2) Grant letter
3) 412 Rs 
4) one form for basic details and address to which your pp would get delivered.

All the best!




avinash said:


> What all did you submit ?
> 
> 1) Passport
> 2) Grant letter
> ...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today. I have received my and wife's passport with sticker on it.
> 
> ...


Viren ,

Why do you want to try for 20 days ! , Why not for a first n final , correct me if I am not wrong I assume that you have planned to go alone for first 20 days and try for ur luck .....Lets hope +vely and wish that U will get it in 20 days ...on the other side what U will do if U dont managed to get it in 20 days ?????......so don't think too much about stay and other cost of living , hope you will get a job with in 20 days , if you have your wife with you means atlest it is moral support for you and not only U she can also look for jobs along with you , then chances of getting job either one of u is very bright ........Well coming to your manager's problem just check with him about non paid leaves .....and give some reason saying u need to be in a family event


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> sorry Avinash, replying late...
> 
> 1) Passport
> 2) Grant letter
> ...


Thankz for the info mate, got all the 3 passport stamped y'day. it was very fast.

I am planning to travel in May via Singapore. Will start online job hunt from Monday.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today. I have received my and wife's passport with sticker on it.
> 
> ...


Why dont you start the online job hunt first. Have you updated our resume with PR details ? do you have a covering letter ready ?

If your manager understand's the RISK of having you alone for the project, then it is his decision to live with the outcome, why should you feel guilty? Until unless your manager is your relative/friend and had done you a favor by giving you the job in first place. If that is the case, I think it is good for both of you , that you disclose your intent of moving to Oz.


I am not sure your 20 days plan is good, think about it once again. Let say if you get a very good offer withing 10 days and the new company wants you to join ASAP, then what will you do ? More stings attached to you more diff it would be for you to make decisions. 

My plan is from Monday I will start the online job hunt, same time will put my paper in the current company (1month notice), if I get a job via online portal well. Else will fly downunder & look for job there. 

LUCK support only those who take RISK and work hard - what say ?


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Everyone seems to be on vacation ..no news..from anyone..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Everyone seems to be on vacation ..no news..from anyone..


I came back from vacation.. 2 days of awesome fun in Dubai particularly in ski dubai.

I think DIAC is still on vacation as Monday happens to be Easter holiday there. 
Let's see who hears next from DIAC.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Why dont you start the online job hunt first. Have you updated our resume with PR details ? do you have a covering letter ready ?
> 
> If your manager understand's the RISK of having you alone for the project, then it is his decision to live with the outcome, why should you feel guilty? Until unless your manager is your relative/friend and had done you a favor by giving you the job in first place. If that is the case, I think it is good for both of you , that you disclose your intent of moving to Oz.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on this Avinash. I wish you good luck. Remember guys: Veer Bhogya Vasundhara (The Brave Enjoy the Earth). :clap2:


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my god..people have started quoting sanskrit..hehee......


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

It seem visa processing center has long weekend 2nd april to 5th april..


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

avinash said:


> Thankz for the info mate, got all the 3 passport stamped y'day. it was very fast.
> 
> I am planning to travel in May via Singapore. Will start online job hunt from Monday.


Avi.. I just wanted to ask u when did u got reply for your PLE ...
did it took more then 10 days..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

jazverts said:


> Avi.. I just wanted to ask u when did u got reply for your PLE ...
> did it took more then 10 days..


Yes it took more than 10 days for reply to my PLE.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Normally they used to reply within 5 days. But now they are taking 10-15 days. Reply for my last PLE took 14 days to be canned answer.


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Normally they used to reply within 5 days. But now they are taking 10-15 days. Reply for my last PLE took 14 days to be canned answer.


i got reply for my PLE after 10 days..
But it seem PLE didn't do any magic for me ....


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly speaking i have started loosing hopes and interest..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Aarav , 

Look at Anj and some others , here few guys are waiting for more than 1 year and haven't yet lost hopes in fact they are helping others with their encouraging inputs ...Don't lose hopes also don't wait for Visa .. let it take its own time and mean time just engage with your daily life here .....sooner or later you will have to move after all


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Aarav ,
> 
> Look at Anj and some others , here few guys are waiting for more than 1 year and haven't yet lost hopes in fact they are helping others with their encouraging inputs ...Don't lose hopes also don't wait for Visa .. let it take its own time and mean time just engage with your daily life here .....sooner or later you will have to move after all


Thanks,u r right..even i understand the same but then its difficult to maintain that spirit..


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

aarav said:


> Honestly speaking i have started loosing hopes and interest..


aarav.......
Dont feel like that. 
When all got Visa especially my friends in this forum i stayed alone for a long time with less hopes.
See my timeline.
Regards
Hari999999
........................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Honestly speaking i have started loosing hopes and interest..


Comeon aarav,

Just stop looking at timeline link and you would be fine.. It's normal yaar, when we applied we knew that it is going to take 6 months to a year.. only a few lucky ones have got it before time..

Everything is fine, things will happen but just at right time.. as Oz azaspirant and Hari said.. try to concentrate on something else..

Best regards buddy.
Randhir Singh.


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

aarav said:


> Honestly speaking i have started loosing hopes and interest..


same here aarav.. 
but life needs to be going we can't stop living coz of this...

hope you get good news faster & then u will forget this waiting time..
We all will pray for u ..


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

anybody has good news today....
:ranger:


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

jazverts said:


> anybody has good news today....
> :ranger:


Unfortunately No :ranger:


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for such encouraging words...i hope all of us on board end up getting visas soon and yes the most important thing good jobs..


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

aarav said:


> Thanks to all of you for such encouraging words...i hope all of us on board end up getting visas soon and yes the most important thing good jobs..


We all are on the same boat....will reach the shore 1 day for sure


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

yea we all hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## ejram (Dec 4, 2009)

aarav said:


> Honestly speaking i have started loosing hopes and interest..


aww.. cheer up! don't lose hope! I know how it feels... Just try not to think about it too much and it will come before you know it...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ejram said:


> aww.. cheer up! don't lose hope! I know how it feels... Just try not to think about it too much and it will come before you know it...


Thanks for your comforting words..


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

:ranger:


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello All,

sorry for not being active for few days....

I am on vacations and have limited access to internet...wud be active soon  

All the best to all for their VISA....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello All,
> 
> sorry for not being active for few days....
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy... enjoy your vaccation... !


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> :ranger:


Satpal is enjoying his coffee and I am enjoying posting (nonscence) on Expatforum till we gets our visa.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Satpal is enjoying his coffee and I am enjoying posting (nonscence) on Expatforum till we gets our visa.


Bhai U also want Coffee ? haha :ranger:


----------



## asifshoukat (Mar 18, 2010)

ACS Approved 2231-79 (1 Year Oracle Specialist) - 2/Mar/09
IELTS - Band 7
GSM (175-Online)- 31st June 2009
"Application being Processed Further"=June 31, 2009
CO Assigned: 14 October, 2009
CO Requested Form 80 so Provided on : 13 October 2009 
Spouse Added = Dec 14, 2009
Form 80 for spouse Provided 01 Jan 2010
Received Experience Verification Call from Local Australian High Commission (Islamabad) on 15 Feb 2010

wait starts

Any Suggestions? to Wake the CO up?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

asifshoukat said:


> ACS Approved 2231-79 (1 Year Oracle Specialist) - 2/Mar/09
> IELTS - Band 7
> GSM (175-Online)- 31st June 2009
> "Application being Processed Further"=June 31, 2009
> ...



Sure, send a mail waky Waky CO. 
Jokes apart.. Seriously, you should send a PLE or call them. It's very strange for June 2009 CSL applicant still in queue, while December 2009 guys have already got their visa.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Okie guys..i have something to update from my side..well today i saw my medicals got finalized..but only thing is i have not got any mails from the CO nor my rest of the documents status shows any change ie it still shows required..Has anyone had this kind of situation?..

aarav


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

aarav said:


> Okie guys..i have something to update from my side..well today i saw my medicals got finalized..but only thing is i have not got any mails from the CO nor my rest of the documents status shows any change ie it still shows required..Has anyone had this kind of situation?..
> 
> aarav


DIAC sucks!

I have a similar situation, meds show finalized on one part and required on the other!
They are really "professionals"!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Okie guys..i have something to update from my side..well today i saw my medicals got finalized..but only thing is i have not got any mails from the CO nor my rest of the documents status shows any change ie it still shows required..Has anyone had this kind of situation?..
> 
> aarav


Same with me.. it showed, Medicals finalised on main page, But on documents page medicals shows "Received".

I remember a few people have got their pre-grant letter while status still showed required..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Aarav & Mr.India, get your backpack ready you will get your GRANT in a weeks time


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Aarav & Mr.India, get your backpack ready you will get your GRANT in a weeks time


Thanks Avinash for optimistic words....
I guess you are planning to go next month.. We'll be soon there behind you..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

avinash said:


> Aarav & Mr.India, get your backpack ready you will get your GRANT in a weeks time


Avinash ...tumhare mooh me ghee shakkar..but honestly havnt heard from them yet..so i dont know how ...anyways yeh i agree for Mr.india for him Delhi nazdeek hai...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Avinash ...tumhare mooh me ghee shakkar..but honestly havnt heard from them yet..so i dont know how ...anyways yeh i agree for Mr.india for him Delhi nazdeek hai...


No update yaar since 29th March 2010.. I look at status page more than 100 times a day to see if there is any update.


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*No status change*

No Status change for me also. For me all Documents still shows required.....just WAITING.......:ranger:



-----------------------------------------



ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> No update yaar since 29th March 2010.. I look at status page more than 100 times a day to see if there is any update.


Trust me there is nothing stopping you from getting the grant by next week, it took 2 day for my medical to move to finalized and then the grant letter to come in.

Suggestion 

1) Update your resume, like remove the Indian address, put some nice reference. Oz reference will be very good. leave space for your GRANT number to go through.

2) Prepare a nice covering letter for u and ur wife. I am still struck with this from past one week, just if I had worked on this while I was waiting for the GRANT.

3) Take a printout of Dolly's "When u arrive..." and share it with your wife.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Trust me there is nothing stopping you from getting the grant by next week, it took 2 day for my medical to move to finalized and then the grant letter to come in.
> 
> Suggestion
> 
> ...


Many Thanks yaar.. let's see how it goes with visa.. I have recently updated my CV. Will be updating my wife's as well.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

No news from any one????????????...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

...noo nothing at all.. no update on our file since 29th March 2010...
 I am getting DIAC sick


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

humm..same here no updates since loooooooooooooong....


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

dont worry guys..
We will hear good news soon..
i m waiting for more then a month after medical finalized..

All the best to all of you...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jazverts said:


> dont worry guys..
> We will hear good news soon..
> i m waiting for more then a month after medical finalized..
> 
> All the best to all of you...


Jazverts Is your CO also from Team-1/ Team-5. Let's hope that Team 1 and 5 Cases also starts mooving like Team 2 and Team 3.


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*Waiting.........*

My CO is from Team2..and I am also waiting :confused2:




mr.india said:


> Jazverts Is your CO also from Team-1/ Team-5. Let's hope that Team 1 and 5 Cases also starts mooving like Team 2 and Team 3.


------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

sgopi said:


> My CO is from Team2..and I am also waiting :confused2:


Seems like all the teams have slowed down :ranger:


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

sgopi said:


> My CO is from Team2..and I am also waiting :confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is also team 2.


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi All,

After long time i logged in. I hope most of the december applicants got their visa. We have submitted PCCs one week back and received grant letter yesterday .


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

naveen_pnc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After long time i logged in. I hope most of the december applicants got their visa. We have submitted PCCs one week back and received grant letter yesterday .


Congratulations!


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

naveen_pnc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After long time i logged in. I hope most of the december applicants got their visa. We have submitted PCCs one week back and received grant letter yesterday .


Congrats Naveen :clap2:...finally after so many days we heard someone got visa grant


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

naveen_pnc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After long time i logged in. I hope most of the december applicants got their visa. We have submitted PCCs one week back and received grant letter yesterday .


 :clap2:CONGRATULATIONS.:clap2: LUCKY DECEMBER APPLICANT. :clap2: and after sometime nice hear a grant on the forum.. start a new thread saying... GOt it..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations naveen. please update the timeline thread.


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations Naveen!! Looks like things have started moving finally :clap2:



naveen_pnc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After long time i logged in. I hope most of the december applicants got their visa. We have submitted PCCs one week back and received grant letter yesterday .


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks to All. Please find my timelines below. All the best to others who havent got their visa grant. I hope you will receive visa grant in next one or two weeks.

Applied ACS: 27th July 2009
Approved- CSL (C/C++): 5 Sep 2009
IELTS: Oct 2009 7 band
Visa Application: 
Paper based
175 Visa application: 8 Dec 2009 
CO assigned : March2
Medicals and PCC requested : March2
Medicals sent : March9
PCC sent : April 5
Visa grant : April 12


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats naveen for the letter...


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*Congrats*

Congrats Naveen..when are you planning to move????





PankajNamdeo said:


> congrats naveen for the letter...


--------------------------
ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

I am planning to move on October if everything goes fine. 
Lets see how it goes 





sgopi said:


> Congrats Naveen..when are you planning to move????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

What was the "initial entry by" date for your Visa validation?




naveen_pnc said:


> I am planning to move on October if everything goes fine.
> Lets see how it goes


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Naveen i meant the timeline thread..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations for good new Naveen ....Wish you good luck for your forthcoming move.

Could you please update below thread for your employment verification , also those who got CO/VISA recently please add your inputs 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...erification-ppl-who-got-visa-co-recently.html


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations naveen 

keep us updated



naveen_pnc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After long time i logged in. I hope most of the december applicants got their visa. We have submitted PCCs one week back and received grant letter yesterday .


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

subbaram81 said:


> What was the "initial entry by" date for your Visa validation?



HI,

My initial entry date is no later than Feb 04 2011


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

My agent is saying that we need to pay Rs700 for each passport. This fee includes visa and courier charges. is this true?. Please let me know.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

naveen_pnc said:


> Hi,
> 
> My agent is saying that we need to pay Rs700 for each passport. This fee includes visa and courier charges. is this true?. Please let me know.


It is a ripoff, do it yourself. Presence of main applicant is more than enough.

In my case 3 passport = 618Rs


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

avinash said:


> It is a ripoff, do it yourself. Presence of main applicant is more than enough.
> 
> In my case 3 passport = 618Rs


Thanks avinash.i will do it myself.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

logged in after a week and was expecting some good news posted on this thread..DIAC sleeping or what?..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

No News.. no updates and no reply to our PLE's ( as usual........ day 12 and counting...).


----------



## theutsav (Mar 9, 2010)

*DIAC is Sleeping*



aarav said:


> logged in after a week and was expecting some good news posted on this thread..DIAC sleeping or what?..


They are really sleeping....


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

theutsav said:


> They are really sleeping....


I think they are in trouble


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello all December applicant..I got the visa grant letter today. My status changed to Applicant approved and got the mail. Entry before 22/02/2011 . Planning to make a move after August 2010.. 
I'm currently in Kuwait. Please tell me where can I get the visa stamped on the passport. Is that the Aus embassy in Kuwait? or Do I have to send my passport to India?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Hello all December applicant..I got the visa grant letter today. My status changed to Applicant approved and got the mail. Entry before 22/02/2011 . Planning to make a move after August 2010..
> I'm currently in Kuwait. Please tell me where can I get the visa stamped on the passport. Is that the Aus embassy in Kuwait? or Do I have to send my passport to India?


You can send it to the embassy in UAE. 

Here is the link Home - Australian Embassy


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations once again ozsolz:juggle:



ozsolz said:


> Hello all December applicant..I got the visa grant letter today. My status changed to Applicant approved and got the mail. Entry before 22/02/2011 . Planning to make a move after August 2010..
> I'm currently in Kuwait. Please tell me where can I get the visa stamped on the passport. Is that the Aus embassy in Kuwait? or Do I have to send my passport to India?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Avinash,

Hows your job search going buddy ?



avinash said:


> I think they are in trouble


----------



## imblogger (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi ozsolz
I m from Kuwait too. You can add me on hotmail
khanadeel at hotmail


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Hello all December applicant..I got the visa grant letter today. My status changed to Applicant approved and got the mail. Entry before 22/02/2011 . Planning to make a move after August 2010..
> I'm currently in Kuwait. Please tell me where can I get the visa stamped on the passport. Is that the Aus embassy in Kuwait? or Do I have to send my passport to India?


Congratulations 

Can you please update your timeline


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

josenoel said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Can you please update your timeline


Hi Josenoel, My timeline is below

ACS Applied: 8-08-2009
ACS Cleared:18-11-2009(Solaris,Unix)
IELTS:12th Dec 2009 (overall 7)

GSM(175-Online):19th Dec 2009
ABPF:12th Jan 2010
CO:03-Mar-2010,(Team 01)
PCC :15-Mar-2010
Meds:21-Mar-2010
Meds Finalized: 2nd-Apr-2010
*Grant : 20-Apr-2010.*


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

imblogger said:


> Hi ozsolz
> I m from Kuwait too. You can add me on hotmail
> khanadeel at hotmail


Hi Adeel. nice to hear from you. send u a pvt message.


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Hi Josenoel, My timeline is below
> 
> ACS Applied: 8-08-2009
> ACS Cleared:18-11-2009(Solaris,Unix)
> ...



Thanks for the timeline.
Which team your CO was from,mine is from team 4.For me its showing all docs met from 6th of April,still waiting for letter


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> You can send it to the embassy in UAE.
> 
> Here is the link Home - Australian Embassy


Thanks Saptal, I called the embassy in Kuwait and found that we have a VFS service here in Kuwait , they will get it stamped.


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

josenoel said:


> Thanks for the timeline.
> Which team your CO was from,mine is from team 4.For me its showing all docs met from 6th of April,still waiting for letter


Sorry dude u have already mentioned the team 

Anybody from Team 4 waiting for approval letter.In my case all docs met from 6th april no updates after that.
Send a plea on 8th but no answer


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

ozsolz said:


> Hello all December applicant..I got the visa grant letter today. My status changed to Applicant approved and got the mail. Entry before 22/02/2011 . Planning to make a move after August 2010..
> I'm currently in Kuwait. Please tell me where can I get the visa stamped on the passport. Is that the Aus embassy in Kuwait? or Do I have to send my passport to India?


Congrats mate, all the best with the move and job hunt.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Avinash,
> 
> Hows your job search going buddy ?


Not so good, hope to get a job before I fly in by mid May.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Thanks Saptal, I called the embassy in Kuwait and found that we have a VFS service here in Kuwait , they will get it stamped.


Thats great then. Best of luck


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Hello all December applicant..I got the visa grant letter today. My status changed to Applicant approved and got the mail. Entry before 22/02/2011 . Planning to make a move after August 2010..
> I'm currently in Kuwait. Please tell me where can I get the visa stamped on the passport. Is that the Aus embassy in Kuwait? or Do I have to send my passport to India?


Congratulations buddy..! Most of december applicants have got their visa now...! When did you r online status changed to all Met?

I am so happy to learn grant from team -1 finally.. (we are also near)..!


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Congratulations buddy..! Most of december applicants have got their visa now...! When did you r online status changed to all Met?
> 
> I am so happy to learn grant from team -1 finally.. (we are also near)..!


Thanks Mr India, my document status changed to met yesterday and the visa was granted yesterday itself. Yes team01 is back I believe and you will get the happy news this week itself. Good Luck..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Thanks Mr India, my document status changed to met yesterday and the visa was granted yesterday itself. Yes team01 is back I believe and you will get the happy news this week itself. Good Luck..


Thanks Partner.. keep all of us updated with your progress..! Good Luck..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi

I have applied for 176 last night, in my document checklist from 1221 is not available but it is listed in my spouse section, i am trying to fill it and found so many irrelevant entries like Professional Experience, Trainings etc. Can i leave all of them blank?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for 176 last night, in my document checklist from 1221 is not available but it is listed in my spouse section, i am trying to fill it and found so many irrelevant entries like Professional Experience, Trainings etc. Can i leave all of them blank?


Did you our your spouse ticked the section called "Australian Education" as Yes?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Off course not, i mentioned only my education.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Off course not, i mentioned only my education.


Then I don't know why they asked for it.. It normally dosen't shows there ..


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

i got my visa today 

wow finally my wait is over


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey congratulations


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*Congrats*

Congrats...:clap2: which team handled your case?...My CO is from team 2 and I am still waiting...anyone having team 2 CO??????




----------------------------------
ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 176 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations..........I am in a queue and my CO is from Team 3


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

jazverts said:


> i got my visa today
> 
> wow finally my wait is over



Congratulations..........my CO is from Team 4 and waiting continues


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jazverts said:


> i got my visa today
> 
> wow finally my wait is over


Congratulations Man... ! good to see things mooving.. I called DIAC today morning and I was informed that we still have our share of waiting period to go through..... 

Congrats and Good Luck..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Pelase update the below thread about your employment verification (if any ).

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...erification-ppl-who-got-visa-co-recently.html

Also people who go their CO and Visa recently please put your notes in above thread.


----------



## jetiology (Apr 22, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Congratulations Man... ! good to see things mooving.. I called DIAC today morning and I was informed that we still have our share of waiting period to go through.....
> 
> Congrats and Good Luck..


Did they say anything about the timing? I'm at the same condition as you. All the documents status become "MET" since 12/4/2010. I have no idea when they are coming back to me on the VISA.


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

jetiology said:


> Did they say anything about the timing? I'm at the same condition as you. All the documents status become "MET" since 12/4/2010. I have no idea when they are coming back to me on the VISA.


Hi jetiology

me to on the same boat.All doc met from 6th of April.But no update after that.
Which team is ur CO from?Mine is team 4.


----------



## jetiology (Apr 22, 2010)

josenoel said:


> Hi jetiology
> 
> me to on the same boat.All doc met from 6th of April.But no update after that.
> Which team is ur CO from?Mine is team 4.


Josenoel, SINCE 6th of April?!!! MY GOD... How long more we need to WAIT ?!! 

I'm not sure which CO. How do i check it? I used agent to help me to apply for my VISA. 

My agent told me that i will be getting it in 2 weeks time. I just need the letter in order to start my plan to move over to Australia.


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

jetiology said:


> Josenoel, SINCE 6th of April?!!! MY GOD... How long more we need to WAIT ?!!
> 
> I'm not sure which CO. How do i check it? I used agent to help me to apply for my VISA.
> 
> My agent told me that i will be getting it in 2 weeks time. I just need the letter in order to start my plan to move over to Australia.


Since ur's is through agent u will not receive info on which team.
Mine is online i got emails from them telling my application is being looked by team 4


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

sgopi said:


> Congrats...:clap2: which team handled your case?...My CO is from team 2 and I am still waiting...anyone having team 2 CO??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey ... i'm still with you  my case is stuck with team 2 as well.


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

my documents is still not showing MET in DIAC site.... what about yours??




shakeelahmadch said:


> hey ... i'm still with you  my case is stuck with team 2 as well.


ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 176 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jetiology said:


> Did they say anything about the timing? I'm at the same condition as you. All the documents status become "MET" since 12/4/2010. I have no idea when they are coming back to me on the VISA.


They said not to expect anything before 2-3 weeks.. i think MY CO may be on leave or super duper busy..!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Randhir
I read somewehre, (dont ask em wehre, my system crashed and every link i had saved is gone), DIAC has been keeping applications on hold on purpose (not on hold really but slower), they are working more on the expected changes. Supposedly they are coming up with lots of changes come June-July..


----------



## jazverts (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks mate..
Thanku all ...
& hope you all hear the good news soon...

lane:


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

sgopi said:


> my documents is still not showing MET in DIAC site.... what about yours??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here dude ... everything is still showing required although I have supplied all things including PCC and all in Feburary.


----------



## jetiology (Apr 22, 2010)

mr.india said:


> They said not to expect anything before 2-3 weeks.. i think MY CO may be on leave or super duper busy..!


Mr.India, 

Have your document status all change to "MET"? Accourding to your timing, it has already almost 1 month since 23 March 2010. 

I read somewhere in this forum saying that, if all of your documents' status have changed to "MET", it means, you already get your PR. BUT, I just don't feel it safe to execute any of my plan (resign from current work, bla bla bla) before i get the VISA letter. 

One of the reason why i'm feeling frustrated is because I'm very concern on the upcoming changes on the rule. I have been reading a lot of the news from australia talking about the decision on putting more restriction rule on he new migrants. 

and, at last, i wanna lane:...


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Randhir
> I read somewehre, (dont ask em wehre, my system crashed and every link i had saved is gone), DIAC has been keeping applications on hold on purpose (not on hold really but slower), they are working more on the expected changes. Supposedly they are coming up with lots of changes come June-July..



Anj,

is it worth calling DIAC ? They haven't responded back to my PLE yet but i can call them if you guys suggest , i'm not sure if they patch you up with regular customer support with pre-written answers or a real DIAC agent who can tell you about your case.

thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I really dont know if it is a good idea calling them. You can, no harm.. After all its your status you are concerned about and you have done the PLE once before getting frustrated and calling them directly.. they would not have given the number if they did nt want u to call.. (Thats one way of thinking i guess)


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

When i submitted my application i got TRN number on very next screen, today i got email for Skilled Matching Database but no email from DIAC. When usually they send confirmation emails? I am attaching documents at the moment and want to attach proof of State Sponsorship but i did not see and option related this. There are options for Proof of English, Assessment Letter, Form 80 etc.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Shakeel,

Yes, you can definitely call them, there is no harm in it, DIAC person on phone would actually check your application and let you know the current status. They speak very politely and give answers to any of your query related to your application...

All the Best!!




shakeelahmadch said:


> Anj,
> 
> is it worth calling DIAC ? They haven't responded back to my PLE yet but i can call them if you guys suggest , i'm not sure if they patch you up with regular customer support with pre-written answers or a real DIAC agent who can tell you about your case.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have uploaded my IELTS result but that was so compressed and even I could not read what my candidate number is, now I have another copy of my IELTS result with better visibility, I see there is no option for deleting an uploaded document, what if I append “_Updated” with previous file name and upload it again?


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> I have uploaded my IELTS result but that was so compressed and even I could not read what my candidate number is, now I have another copy of my IELTS result with better visibility, I see there is no option for deleting an uploaded document, what if I append “_Updated” with previous file name and upload it again?


Shafqat,

just email it to them, they will replace it for you.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have not been assigned a CO then what email ID?


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

I got a friend that submitted the application at the end of Dec 2009 and he was granted a VISA a week ago.
For me all documents are turned to met a week ago, but nothing is happening


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> I have uploaded my IELTS result but that was so compressed and even I could not read what my candidate number is, now I have another copy of my IELTS result with better visibility, I see there is no option for deleting an uploaded document, what if I append “_Updated” with previous file name and upload it again?


you just upload the clearer version with different name, and indicate clearly this file replace the old file.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Can I upload tax docs, salary slips etc right now? As I have these docs in my hand and I hope it will save some time.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys..back in india..i called DIAC two days back..but it seems no one have even looked into my application..i guess something is wrong somewhere..dont know what..anyways,i v stopped thinking about this australia thing altogether..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jetiology said:


> Mr.India,
> 
> Have your document status all change to "MET"? Accourding to your timing, it has already almost 1 month since 23 March 2010.
> 
> ...


Hi jeti

Mine all the docs except Medicals have changed to met.. however medicals shows as received and finalized on main page. 

I spoke to DIAC and they said I'll have to wait for some time.. coz my CO will have to re assess my case and it will take some time...

Lets see when it gets finalized.

Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey guys..back in india..i called DIAC two days back..but it seems no one have even looked into my application..i guess something is wrong somewhere..dont know what..anyways,i v stopped thinking about this australia thing altogether..


Don't worry man.. everything is going to be fine.. I think even my file will be re assessed by CO that's what they said.. 

Changes are happening, hence the delay..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Randhir
> I read somewehre, (dont ask em wehre, my system crashed and every link i had saved is gone), DIAC has been keeping applications on hold on purpose (not on hold really but slower), they are working more on the expected changes. Supposedly they are coming up with lots of changes come June-July..


Thanks for the sharing the info.. I will try to find more on this... !


----------



## paxlk (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am a December applicant from Sri Lanka, got my grant today. Here's my timeline


*PASA: *
Applied for Skill Assessment : ACS - 21/Sep/09
Approved 2231-79 (J2EE Specialist) - 19/Nov/09
Passed IELTS got Overall 7.5 - 12/Dec/09
*Visa Application (SV 175):* 
Online Visa application - 31/Dec/09
CO Allocated, CO requested for Employee Evidence - 24/Feb/10
CO requested for Medicals, and PCC - 10/Mar/10
Health requirements- Referred - 22/Mar/10
Health requirements- Finalised - 29/Mar/10
PCC - Submitted - 16/Apr/10
Spouse health requirements finalized and all docs met - 19-Apr-10
Application approved 22/Apr/10
Grant Received - 23/Apr/10


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations buddy ........It seems like all Dec applicants will be cleaned up by end of April ........CSL is moving too fast even faster than SS


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

paxlk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a December applicant from Sri Lanka, got my grant today. Here's my timeline
> 
> ...


Congrats Machan! :clap2:


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

paxlk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a December applicant from Sri Lanka, got my grant today. Here's my timeline
> 
> ...


Congrats dude.so when are u planning to lane:


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

paxlk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a December applicant from Sri Lanka, got my grant today. Here's my timeline
> 
> ...


Congrats! All my documents are showing met as of last week except my spouse's health requirements even though both were received at the same time. Do you happen to know if this is common? It seems like your spouse's health requirement was finalized after yours too.


----------



## paxlk (Jan 6, 2010)

jayel said:


> Congrats! All my documents are showing met as of last week except my spouse's health requirements even though both were received at the same time. Do you happen to know if this is common? It seems like your spouse's health requirement was finalized after yours too.


Thanks everyone! I will probably make a move in August. 

Regarding health requirement, I was worried initially but I saw a few posts where people had similar situations. I am sure you will get your grant very soon, all the best. 

PAXLK


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

:clap2::clap2:CONGRATULATIONS...!:clap2::clap2:


paxlk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a December applicant from Sri Lanka, got my grant today. Here's my timeline
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Congratulations buddy ........It seems like all Dec applicants will be cleaned up by end of April ........CSL is moving too fast even faster than SS


Let's Hope soo..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Let's Hope soo..


Yes yaar ........I am jan applicant and its been 3 weeks that I have submitted my PCC and Meds and moreover i cant see my status as it is paperbased so i am eyeing on dec applicants so that they will pick the jan applicants once it is done ....MY CO is from team 03


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations PAX


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

paxlk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a December applicant from Sri Lanka, got my grant today. Here's my timeline
> 
> ...



Congrats...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board. 

We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first. 

Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!



Congrats, now the fun begins.  cherish the moment.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> Congrats, now the fun begins.  cherish the moment.


Thanks Avinash.


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!


Congrats dude..it seems i am the last man standing from dec applicants.....:confused2:


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!


Congratulation Mr India..Finally the wait is over.. Good Luck with Job hunt..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Randhir, that is awesome. congratulations


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> congratulations...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congrats Randhir ........today morning I was thinking that there won't be any visa grants till the end of April as DIAC is busy with new SOLs , CSLs and MODLs but I was wrong they are working hard buddy........Enjoy


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!


Congratulations!! :clap2:


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations Randhir ...very happy for you...njoy ...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Okie guys..just 3 min ago got a mail from DIAC that they have recieved our form 1023 and the changes have been updated in my application..and that now i come under CSL category...so after a month they gave me a confirmation..and that they will be processing my application as soon as possible..chalo randhir i atleast share some update with you..a little relieved today..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!


congrats randhir....:clap2::clap2:..very happy to hear:ranger: about u...

after congrats...gear up for the next bit...as somebody in the fourm mentioned that getting a PR is 10% towards the aussie dream...rest 90% is left for u.....so loads of luck for that...


----------



## jetiology (Apr 22, 2010)

No luck for me today.  .. I think, i should ask my agent to remind them that i have been waiting for 2 weeks since my document has become all MET. 

Hopefully, a better luck for tomorrow. 

To all the buddies that grant their visa, WAIT FOR ME!! I'm on my way ...


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations for your visa grant Randheer!!
All The Best!! Keep us updated.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone... Finally calling DIAC worked.. I called them on Friday and got grant on the first working day after that. 

Many Thanks and I wish everyone in queue gets their visa soon.. Just to add here, no form 80 was asked from us. No job verification call was done for us.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> congrats randhir....:clap2::clap2:..very happy to hear:ranger: about u...
> 
> after congrats...gear up for the next bit...as somebody in the fourm mentioned that getting a PR is 10% towards the aussie dream...rest 90% is left for u.....so loads of luck for that...


Thanks bro.. slowly slowly this 10% passed ... Lets hope rest 90% also passes smoothly...


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

congrats mr india, good to hear ur good news, god bless u.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> congrats mr india, good to hear ur good news, god bless u.


Thanks ... hope you tooo get urs soon.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Thanks bro.. slowly slowly this 10% passed ... Lets hope rest 90% also passes smoothly...


i know this 90% will surely pass soon for u...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> i know this 90% will surely pass soon for u...


For all of us Bro.. I noticed the change in your avatar.. (good to see you smiling back..)


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Thanks everyone... Finally calling DIAC worked.. I called them on Friday and got grant on the first working day after that.
> 
> Many Thanks and I wish everyone in queue gets their visa soon.. Just to add here, no form 80 was asked from us. No job verification call was done for us.


Congrats Randhir.....
Finally wait over...i guess i m in the last stage....will see when.

BTW, when u called diac....what was his/her reply...??

BB


----------



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

Hearty Congratulations Mr.India


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

bbraj said:


> Congrats Randhir.....
> Finally wait over...i guess i m in the last stage....will see when.
> BTW, when u called diac....what was his/her reply...??
> BB


Many thanks BBRAJ, I hope you will get ur visa soon.... I called DIAC (on thursday) and told them that I have sent a PLE 20 days back and haven't heard anything from them on that PLE hence I am calling to get : 

1. An update on the status 
2. To know if any more document / information (form 80 etc) is required from us. 

DIAC person was polite and answered very professionally (calls are recorded). He said the cases are usually re assessed once they receive all docs and I should hear from my CO after my case is re assessed (in a week or two). 

I got a grant mail on Tuesday Morning. So, calling DIAC seems to have worked for me. 

Why don't you call DIAC and check on the status of your application
Good Luck.


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*Congrats*

Congrats Mr. India..when are you planning to move and to where?

--------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 176 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

Anymore DEC applicants still in queue??..Ofcourse I am there.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 176 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted[/QUOTE]


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

sgopi said:


> Anymore DEC applicants still in queue??..Ofcourse I am there.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Mee too.I thought i was the last man standing.

For me its showing all docs met for almost 2 weeks but no update after that.Mailed to team 4 and got reply saying ur application is undergoing routine processing and is expecting a result soon.
Dont know when :confused2:


----------



## theutsav (Mar 9, 2010)

*Got My Visa.. Thank you GOD*

Hi All..

I got my visa letter today....
Thank you all guys here.. Thank You very much
Utsav R Wagle

*My Timeline*
Apr 29, 2010 Visa granted 
Mar 23, 2010 Sent police certificate 
Feb 24, 2010 Sent medical certificate 
Feb 11, 2010 Case Officer allocation 
Feb 11, 2010 Medical certificate request 
Feb 11, 2010 Police clearance request 
Dec 04, 2009 Received aknowledgement of application 
Dec 01, 2009 Lodging of application


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

theutsav said:


> Hi All..
> 
> I got my visa letter today....
> Thank you all guys here.. Thank You very much
> Utsav R Wagle


Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

theutsav said:


> Hi All..
> 
> I got my visa letter today....
> Thank you all guys here.. Thank You very much
> Utsav R Wagle


Congratulations


----------



## theutsav (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you Syncsam.. 
Thank you Josenoel..


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Got my grant toooooooooooooooo 
Booking the tickets tomorrow


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey bishoy,

congratulations


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*Congrats..........*

Congrats...........:clap2:


-------------------------------------

ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 176 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

:dance: CONGRATULATIONS :dance: 

To Bishoy and utsav.. Good luck for future endeavour. Keep us updated with your progress.

Best Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks all  Flight booked too, I will be there soon  Wish all the rest the best of luck


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

No visa for me.

applied on 5th Dec


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> No visa for me.
> 
> applied on 5th Dec


Hold on Zenji.. you are next in line.. Call DIAC and check where it is getting stuck?
Best Regards,


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Randhir,

I have given up on this visa!
Will happily stay in New Zealand for now.


mr.india said:


> Hold on Zenji.. you are next in line.. Call DIAC and check where it is getting stuck?
> Best Regards,


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

bishoy said:


> Thanks all  Flight booked too, I will be there soon  Wish all the rest the best of luck


Bishoy , 

Congratulations and all the best dude


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

Applied on Dec 22 most of my docs are met with the exception of my spouse's health requirements, which was received more than 2 weeks ago. Not sure if I should call to inquire and also what to ask.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jayel said:


> Applied on Dec 22 most of my docs are met with the exception of my spouse's health requirements, which was received more than 2 weeks ago. Not sure if I should call to inquire and also what to ask.


Call and check Jayel. It should be finalized in a week.


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Call and check Jayel. It should be finalized in a week.


Hi Mr.India

whats the number u called? is it 61 1300 364 613.its always giving me call failed.
for me its showing all doc met from 6th of April.its almost a month,but no visa yet.Little worried


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi bishoy and theutsav

Congratulations....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

josenoel said:


> Hi Mr.India
> 
> whats the number u called? is it 61 1300 364 613.its always giving me call failed.
> for me its showing all doc met from 6th of April.its almost a month,but no visa yet.Little worried


I called only once to DIAC and My visa was granted after 2 days of my call. I called +61 1300 364 613 and I think I selected Application followup in the IVR menu. 

Best Regards,
Randhir Singh.


----------



## jetiology (Apr 22, 2010)

Josenoel, I'm at the same boat with you.. document show met since 12 April. 3 weeks .. and counting......
I'm asking my agent to help me to chase them....... At least, i want to know, how long more i need to wait....


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

jetiology said:


> Josenoel, I'm at the same boat with you.. document show met since 12 April. 3 weeks .. and counting......
> I'm asking my agent to help me to chase them....... At least, i want to know, how long more i need to wait....


Which team is ur CO from?is it team4


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

josenoel said:


> Which team is ur CO from?is it team4


Hey guys,

I am stuck too. All documents met and since 20th Apr no updates. My CO is from TEAM 4... does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

qwert said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am stuck too. All documents met and since 20th Apr no updates. My CO is from TEAM 4... does that have anything to do with it?


It seems TEAM 4 is a very slow moving team.Only thing is to wait .....
I contacted then through mail and they told me my application is undergoing routine processing and we appreciate ur Patience


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

josenoel said:


> It seems TEAM 4 is a very slow moving team.Only thing is to wait .....
> I contacted then through mail and they told me my application is undergoing routine processing and we appreciate ur Patience


How long has this been, Jose?


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

qwert said:


> How long has this been, Jose?


All docs met on 6th Apr.Mailed them on 21st, replied on the same day.


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

Geez... i think i should not even think of emailing them for now 
All the best mate! Hope you hear from them soon

Wondering how many other DEC 2009 applicants are stuck with TEAM 04 (new thread maybe)


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*Still waitingggg*

Mine is TEAM 2...and my documents are still showing REQUIRED...




qwert said:


> Geez... i think i should not even think of emailing them for now
> All the best mate! Hope you hear from them soon
> 
> Wondering how many other DEC 2009 applicants are stuck with TEAM 04 (new thread maybe)


------------------------------------------

ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 176 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

My CO is also from Team4.
However, all docs changed to MET on 23-Apr and I got the grant on the same day.




josenoel said:


> It seems TEAM 4 is a very slow moving team.Only thing is to wait .....
> I contacted then through mail and they told me my application is undergoing routine processing and we appreciate ur Patience


----------



## jetiology (Apr 22, 2010)

GUYS, I got my VISA today!!  ..

Australia, I'm coming!


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congrats and Please update us on your time lines and skill


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

jetiology said:


> GUYS, I got my VISA today!!  ..
> 
> Australia, I'm coming!


congrats jetiology:clap2::clap2:


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

jetiology said:


> GUYS, I got my VISA today!!  ..
> 
> Australia, I'm coming!


Congratulations, mate!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jetiology said:


> GUYS, I got my VISA today!!  ..
> 
> Australia, I'm coming!


Congratulations Jetiology... one battle won... gear up for next one.. Celebrate for now...!


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*Congrats mate*

Congrats Mate...


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations Jetiology...


----------



## jetiology (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all... 

Mr. India, I think, i will be about the same timing with you. I'm concerntrate on what you are doing now. 

I want to celebrate today, and plan for the rest on the next and 2 days from now.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jetiology said:


> Thank you all...
> 
> Mr. India, I think, i will be about the same timing with you. I'm concerntrate on what you are doing now.
> 
> I want to celebrate today, and plan for the rest on the next and 2 days from now.


:whoo: He ehe he... cherish this moment.. :whoo: 
BTW: We managed to open our bank account with NAB (They do not charge anything if you maintain fixed balance). We are fortunate that right now dollar rate is also Good.. :high5:.. So, trying to exchange as much as possible these days..


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> :whoo: He ehe he... cherish this moment.. :whoo: BTW: We managed to open our bank account with NAB and right now, dollar rate is also Good.. :high5:.. So, trying to exchange as much as possible these days..


Hi Mr.India

u opened ur account from india?if so can u pls tell me the process


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

josenoel said:


> Hi Mr.India
> 
> u opened ur account from india?if so can u pls tell me the process


Yes, I was able to open NAB account from Bahrain. They have a special facility for migrants. One of my friend opened his account and shared the link with me. I'll share the link here with all my friends here. 

https://www.nab.com.au/wps/wcm/connect/nab/nab/home/personal_finance/15/23/1/2 

If you wish to transfer money to Australian dollar, better do it now.. We don't know how long this greece crises will continue.. but the rate is really good. 

Best regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Yes, I was able to open NAB account from Bahrain. They have a special facility for migrants. One of my friend opened his account and shared the link with me. I'll share the link here with all my friends here.
> 
> https://www.nab.com.au/wps/wcm/connect/nab/nab/home/personal_finance/15/23/1/2
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Randhir


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys,
Called up diac today ..and they told that ur application is under process..but we have suspended new ones for 6 more weeks..i am like shattered..i dont understand whether i belong to new applicants or am still considered as dec applicant after form 1023..nothing is happening so really dont understand whats going on..

aarav


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*Called DIAC*

I also called DIAC today..they told me your application is under routine processing and it may take 2 months...:confused2:




aarav said:


> Hey guys,
> Called up diac today ..and they told that ur application is under process..but we have suspended new ones for 6 more weeks..i am like shattered..i dont understand whether i belong to new applicants or am still considered as dec applicant after form 1023..nothing is happening so really dont understand whats going on..
> 
> aarav


=========================================
ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 176 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Called DIAC twice and I dnt want to call again. Its a waste of time.
One thing you should never show is that you are desperate!
These countries need you more than you need them, trust me - I live in new zealand and I know its a fact that Oz needs migrants.
So just don't call, one day you will get them calling yo instead!
zenji


sgopi said:


> I also called DIAC today..they told me your application is under routine processing and it may take 2 months...:confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I like the way you think zenji.. infact i have been like this forever.. statistics show that australia, to continue being a developed nation needs some X (do not remember the figure) number of people by 2020 and if they reduce the immigration number now, they will never be able to make it and will have to be dropped from being called a developed nation to developing nation.. i agree, they want people more than any other country, for a simple reason, they have the land but not the people..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Zenji said:


> Called DIAC twice and I dnt want to call again. Its a waste of time.
> One thing you should never show is that you are desperate!
> These countries need you more than you need them, trust me - I live in new zealand and I know its a fact that Oz needs migrants.
> So just don't call, one day you will get them calling yo instead!
> zenji


absolutely correct..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

I Agreee..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Well said Zenji & Anj.......


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey guys,
> Called up diac today ..and they told that ur application is under process..but we have suspended new ones for 6 more weeks..i am like shattered..i dont understand whether i belong to new applicants or am still considered as dec applicant after form 1023..nothing is happening so really dont understand whats going on..
> 
> aarav


Aarav, just hang on for some more time.. your date of application is Dec 2009, therefore you belong to Old applicants.. and they have stopped new applications to clean up old applications. 

In other words, they should complete the process of your application before 30th June.

Best regards,


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree too, well said folks!

I think the more restless you get and the more you visit their website to check application status, the slower they seem to proceed!


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly friends i am not at all desperate..its just that once you have jumped in something would like to come out with flying colours..anyways, i must thank all of you for trying to make me feel so good..thanks a lot..

aarav


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any insight regarding the allocated quota for the number 175 visas approved? Do they just stop granting it if they reach the quota and start processing after the new fiscal year starts on July 1st?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jayel said:


> Does anyone have any insight regarding the allocated quota for the number 175 visas approved? Do they just stop granting it if they reach the quota and start processing after the new fiscal year starts on July 1st?


I don't think it is quota issue.. Just that DIAC wants to clear the CSL queue before new SOL and rules come in place. 

I believe that they don't want to launch new rules with CSL backlog clogging the new process. Plus there are Cat 4 and Cat 5 applicants still in line waiting since 2008.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

You mean..we might be in queue fo visas b4 june?..i mean people like me..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> You mean..we might be in queue fo visas b4 june?..i mean people like me..


Yes aarav, I mean you should expect your visa before June 30th.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Ha..lets c..wait and watch..no other choice...still no co assigned..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Ha..lets c..wait and watch..no other choice...still no co assigned..


BTW: you will not even know when you have CO assigned to your case, as yo have already front loaded ur PCC and Medicals.. Your CO might not need to contact you anytime before grant.


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

mr.india said:


> I don't think it is quota issue.. Just that DIAC wants to clear the CSL queue before new SOL and rules come in place.
> 
> I believe that they don't want to launch new rules with CSL backlog clogging the new process. Plus there are Cat 4 and Cat 5 applicants still in line waiting since 2008.


Approvals are coming in awfully slow after the restructuring announcement :bored:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jayel said:


> Approvals are coming in awfully slow after the restructuring announcement :bored:


That's always the case..!


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Well, for a start, I am very diappointed with the Oz immigration system and I won't even lie that I think its effective.

Anyhow, after waiting for almost 6 months I decided to give immigration my final call today. 
I literally told them, in an email that I need to get this sorted soon because I can't keep myself in suspense!
Well, after the call and email, my status to changed "met" for everything except "Character Statutory Declaration"

Basically what am trying to say here is sometimes you shouldn't allow immigration to keep you suspense.

My conceren now is, how many more months/weeks before I can now get the visa?

Zenji
DIAC sucks!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

soon.. dont worry..


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

How soon is soon?


anj1976 said:


> soon.. dont worry..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

How long is a piece of string


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Dear Friends,
I raised a Ple on 20th may and this is the response i got..its something diffrent..generally we get the standard template as a reply but this time i got this one..can anyone throw some light..

"Your enquiry has been referred to the area processing your visa application for your case officer's attention. You will receive a response shortly.

thanks,
aarav


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aarav said:


> Dear Friends,
> I raised a Ple on 20th may and this is the response i got..its something diffrent..generally we get the standard template as a reply but this time i got this one..can anyone throw some light..
> 
> "Your enquiry has been referred to the area processing your visa application for your case officer's attention. You will receive a response shortly.
> ...


It is a general Reply.


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got my grant this morning. I'm ecstatic!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

big fat congratulation Jayel.. don't worry aarav, you will get ur visa soon...


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

Zenji said:


> DIAC sucks!


imo, it is still a lot better compared to the USCIS. At least you get a response.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> It is a general Reply.


OOH..that means no progress..huh....


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> big fat congratulation Jayel.. don't worry aarav, you will get ur visa soon...


Thanks for your kind words mr.india but then i dont see any progress ..so difficult to convince myself...


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

jayel said:


> imo, it is still a lot better compared to the USCIS. At least you get a response.


trust me this is true ! USCIS sucks big time. DIAC is in no comparison to them.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Thanks for your kind words mr.india but then i dont see any progress ..so difficult to convince myself...


Aarav, it says that they are marking ur concerns for ur case officer to see... It may mean that you already have a CO.. May be the wait is not long for you.. keep ur fingures crossed..


----------



## jetiology (Apr 22, 2010)

jayel said:


> imo, it is still a lot better compared to the USCIS. At least you get a response.


Jayel, conglaturation. I'm from malaysia too.. any idea when you wanna move ? Perhaps, we can make plan together to move over to Australia.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> aarav, it says that they are marking ur concerns for ur case officer to see... It may mean that you already have a co.. May be the wait is not long for you.. Keep ur fingures crossed..


hey.................finally some good news to share with all of you guys...got a mail from the co and all documents show met...and they have requested for form 80...and shall be sending it today..huh what a relief...

Aarav


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

jetiology said:


> Jayel, conglaturation. I'm from malaysia too.. any idea when you wanna move ? Perhaps, we can make plan together to move over to Australia.


Thanks, jetiology! I'll deal with the plan to move later. I'm just gonna sit back and enjoy it for a few more days


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> hey.................finally some good news to share with all of you guys...got a mail from the co and all documents show met...and they have requested for form 80...and shall be sending it today..huh what a relief...
> 
> Aarav



Very Good.. give them form 80 and you are also through... it is just matter of days and you ave your PR


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

aarav said:


> hey.................finally some good news to share with all of you guys...got a mail from the co and all documents show met...and they have requested for form 80...and shall be sending it today..huh what a relief...
> 
> Aarav


yes..nice to hear that...as Randhir says..its a matter of few days...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations jayel...
way to go aarav.. not too far frm the grant


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,


How r u doing. when are you planning to move and which location. I am also from same domain(network security/firewalls). My wife is moving to sydney on july 10th. i am planning to move by this year ending. Please let me know the job oppurtunities for network security guys in australia if you are planning to move before end of this year. i will also let you know if i come across anything.

Regards,
naveen.p


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Very Good.. give them form 80 and you are also through... it is just matter of days and you ave your PR




Hi,


How r u doing. when are you planning to move and which location. I am also from same domain(network security/firewalls). My wife is moving to sydney on july 10th. i am planning to move by this year ending. Please let me know the job oppurtunities for network security guys in australia if you are planning to move before end of this year. i will also let you know if i come across anything.

Regards,
naveen.p


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Sure Naveen... we are planning to make a validation trip this year (Sept/ Oct) and move finally early next year. 

We have opened bank account in Brisbane but we would be looking for opportunities everywhere in Australia. We'll start our job hunt in 2011


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Randhir, How do i know the name & email address of my CO, and also the team that is working on my application? Cant i send an email to the CO? or do i have to wait still ?  My agent doesn't bother to check the status, all she does is "plz wait" !!


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey all, 
One more update..i sent my form 80 and i recieved the following reply from my co..
Thank you for the attached documents.

"At present your application is undergoing routine processing which I
anticipate to be finalised in the next 3-4 months.

You will be contacted when all other routine checks are completed.

Your patience is appreciated"

dont you think its a looooooooooong time frame..or they give for safer side that we dont eat their brains..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Very good Aarav...
I would say... don't worry as long as it is rolling.. you have finished your part.. sit back and relax now.. I am sure, it would be finalized much before than what they said in e-mail. 

We called DIAC on 24th April and the gentleman said, we should expect our visa within 4-6 weeks.. and next working day i.e. 27th April, we got our grant letter. 

You will be happy if you get it before... chill for now..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> Randhir, How do i know the name & email address of my CO, and also the team that is working on my application? Cant i send an email to the CO? or do i have to wait still ?  My agent doesn't bother to check the status, all she does is "plz wait" !!


Hi Srn,
Once your case is allocated a CO, your CO, would send an e-mail asking for information like PCC medicals etc. CO Name is written at the bottom of the mail with his signature. 

E-mail address of CO is not used for any communications, If you need to communicate with your CO, you may use the team e-mail address i.e. [email protected] for team 1 ; [email protected] for team 2 and so on. 

Good Luck..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Very good Aarav...
> I would say... don't worry as long as it is rolling.. you have finished your part.. sit back and relax now.. I am sure, it would be finalized much before than what they said in e-mail.
> 
> We called DIAC on 24th April and the gentleman said, we should expect our visa within 4-6 weeks.. and next working day i.e. 27th April, we got our grant letter.
> ...


Hey thanks..yes i have done my part now its my destiny..when and where..anyways, lets wait and watch..


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hi Srn,
> Once your case is allocated a CO, your CO, would send an e-mail asking for information like PCC medicals etc. CO Name is written at the bottom of the mail with his signature.
> 
> E-mail address of CO is not used for any communications, If you need to communicate with your CO, you may use the team e-mail address i.e. [email protected] for team 1 ; [email protected] for team 2 and so on.
> ...



When i raised PLE and called DIAC, i was informed that i have a CO but he/she hasn't requested anything yet, guess, i'm left with no option but to wait.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> When i raised PLE and called DIAC, i was informed that i have a CO but he/she hasn't requested anything yet, guess, i'm left with no option but to wait.


Yaaa.. you should expect a mail from your CO very soon..


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

*canada immi*

hi mr india 
my priority list is 6 n so its gonna take long time probably 3 years , i m planning to apply for canada, will dat b ok if i apply for canada without withdrawing my case from australian embassy . 
pl advice,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> hi mr india
> my priority list is 6 n so its gonna take long time probably 3 years , i m planning to apply for canada, will dat b ok if i apply for canada without withdrawing my case from australian embassy .
> pl advice,


Dimple,

It will take less than three years for sure..but yes, it will take some time.. You can apply for Canada as well, there is no law stopping you from doing so, I am not sure about the processing time for canada.. and what makes you think that Canada would be faster. 

I would say, look for Australia for some more time, by them new rules would be in place and clearer. Try to get SS, and keep Canada as your plan B..

Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

its only been 3 mnths dear , less than 3 years means 2and half years , is it ?
or it cud b more lesss than dat ?i have no idea how less ?
sorry i m confusing u but i m worried .many things might change by dat time;
tell me no need to withdraw the case na, same side i can apply for canada also na ?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> its only been 3 mnths dear , less than 3 years means 2and half years , is it ?
> or it cud b more lesss than dat ?i have no idea how less ?
> sorry i m confusing u but i m worried .many things might change by dat time;
> tell me no need to withdraw the case na, same side i can apply for canada also na ?


Dimple,

Right now... no one would be able to say anything, as rules are changing.. but we would come to know soon as the rules become available clearly, so keep patience. No need to withdraw your application.

You can still apply for canada, YES, no need to withdraw your application for Australia.


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks dear, will b needing ur advice n help , 
god bless.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> hi mr india
> my priority list is 6 n so its gonna take long time probably 3 years , i m planning to apply for canada, will dat b ok if i apply for canada without withdrawing my case from australian embassy .
> pl advice,


In the past 1 1/2 years rules have changed for Australia but not for Canada, the processing tme for Canada is anywhere between 6-8 months or maybe 1 year. You can apply for Canada simultaneously, you get PR just like Australia.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Yaaa.. you should expect a mail from your CO very soon..


Losing hopes, i might try for some other place soon. AUS not for me


----------



## rishimal (Jun 1, 2010)

*New on forum-Updates-Questions-Confusion *

Hi, 

This is my first post to this forum, so will try and post as much information as possible.

Visa - 176 (Relative Sponsored) - 2231-79 (Java) - On MODL (and I believe automatically on CSL as it is IT; correct me if I am wrong)

20/12/2009 Application received - processing commenced 

05/02/2010 Application being processed further (CO assigned)

17/03/2010 Health requirements finalized

STILL WAITING FOR THE VISA

Even though my health requirements are finalized, all my documents status is still 'Required'. I called up immi department and got the information that this part of the application is manually updated and its status is no indication of the status of the application; he also added that the CO may actually change its status to Met and then immediately grant the visa. It all depends on the CO and team to which my case is assigned on when they actually upload my online application.

Anyways I see that lot of people have received their Visas (who applied at the same time as mine) - Congratulations and wish you all the luck.

I am still awaiting mine and I simply do not understand the wait, as by DIAC standards I was assigned a CO very quickly but no correspondence after that. Any pointers ??

Secondly, I also want to know do I need to explicitly tell DIAC / CO / My Team that I am on CSL or they know already referring the skill assessment letter from ACS ??? (Till now I thought they know, but now having doubts).

If I need to explicitly tell them, how do I do it? Do I do it over the phone or lodge a PLE or mail my team? 
Any pointers in this regard will be encouraging and helpful.

To all the people waiting like me, wish you all the luck.

Thanks


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Btw..any experiences with team 2 ..how is it fast or slow..?..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Team 2 is supose to be fast...!


----------



## rishimal (Jun 1, 2010)

No reply on my queries. Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Team 2 is supose to be fast...!


good to hear that..


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

rishimal said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum, so will try and post as much information as possible.
> 
> ...


You do not need to tell them explicitly about being on CSL as the CO has already been assigned to you. But it will not harm if you do inform them explicitly and you can do so by filling the PLE form; here is the link:

General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> Losing hopes, i might try for some other place soon. AUS not for me


Just hold on Srn for some more time... you are almost there...!


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Just hold on Srn for some more time... you are almost there...!


You are an angel randhir, for those comforting words as always, thought i'll wait until sep-2010 which would make 1 year, then i might try for some other place. :sad:


----------



## WCHAMA (Jun 2, 2010)

Dear dimple saini,

even you withdraw, they will not refund your money back. so no point.


----------



## rishimal (Jun 1, 2010)

*Got Grant Letter!*



born2learn said:


> You do not need to tell them explicitly about being on CSL as the CO has already been assigned to you. But it will not harm if you do inform them explicitly and you can do so by filling the PLE form; here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Hi guys,
I will move to Perth on 4th July..anyone heading to there?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations rishimal


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Zenji EE India is already there.. try contacting him


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Hi guys,
> I will move to Perth on 4th July..anyone heading to there?


 Coool Zenji...Good Luck with your move..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

rishimal said:


> born2learn said:
> 
> 
> > You do not need to tell them explicitly about being on CSL as the CO has already been assigned to you. But it will not harm if you do inform them explicitly and you can do so by filling the PLE form; here is the link:
> ...


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Service fee? That is a rip off!

I didn't pay a cent!
zenji


mr.india said:


> rishimal said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations RISHI.. When are you planning to move?
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Service fee? That is a rip off!
> 
> I didn't pay a cent!
> zenji
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think if u go to the Australian high comission they do it without charging a fee. I read this in the forum a while back. not sure though.


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> I think if u go to the Australian high comission they do it without charging a fee. I read this in the forum a while back. not sure though.


I obtained the visa labels for myself and my family FOC at the Australian High Commision in Singapore.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

syncsam said:


> I obtained the visa labels for myself and my family FOC at the Australian High Commision in Singapore.


Thanks Syncsam and Anj for sharing this info.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

rishimal said:


> born2learn said:
> 
> 
> > You do not need to tell them explicitly about being on CSL as the CO has already been assigned to you. But it will not harm if you do inform them explicitly and you can do so by filling the PLE form; here is the link:
> ...


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Hi guys,
> I will move to Perth on 4th July..anyone heading to there?


You have less than a month then to start and plan things, all the best to you.. :clap2: :thumb:


----------



## rishimal (Jun 1, 2010)

*Jobs in Australia, Applying from India*

Hi buddies,

Not much activity on the group? huh!

Can anyone let me know how advisable is it to try and apply jobs in Australia (pref. Sydney); while sitting here in India?

I am in IT with 5 years experience. Any pointers or any experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Rishimal,

It is quite tough to look for jobs while sitting in India. However, it is advisable to start your job hunt 2-3 weeks before arriving in Australia. So that you may start getting Interview calls while you have reached there already. 

Many of us still have few months, before we make a move to Australia therefore, Some that i Know, are trying to sort out their funds (exchanges), banking while Others are getting their assets sorted out amicably. 

So, it is best to look for jobs while you are there in Australia, or a couple of weeks before you move to Australia else, Employers simply wont consider u as serious contender. 

Good Luck and Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Guys.. 
I have joined the forum today only... and I had also filed my Visa application on 28th December 2009...under MODL / CSL occupation (Civil Engineering). My CO appointed in February 2010 and I submitted my medical and police clearnace in April 2010... May 2010 end is the time when my medical and all got finalised by my CO..

Now .. I am waiting for the judgment call... !! dont know how long it will take...!!

is there any luck from you guys..???

Good luck to all..

Thanks


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome Rishi to the forum,

I had applied for 175 visa under CSL category in December 2009. Medicals was finalised on 18th March and Application was approved on 27th April 2010. Many of the December applicants have been granted Visa. 

I am sure, your application should also be in final stages. If you have any question in mind, feel free to ask here..

good Luck..
Randhir Singh



RishiRiddhi said:


> Hey Guys..
> I have joined the forum today only... and I had also filed my Visa application on 28th December 2009...under MODL / CSL occupation (Civil Engineering). My CO appointed in February 2010 and I submitted my medical and police clearnace in April 2010... May 2010 end is the time when my medical and all got finalised by my CO..
> 
> Now .. I am waiting for the judgment call... !! dont know how long it will take...!!
> ...


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Randhir,

Thanks for your reply and wishes. 

We are also hoping to have the result soon!  
Our agent had suggested to go for Medical and PCC right aftre we lodge the file. He said that this way we could get the result faster. However, my travel schedule never let me finish it before timeline and may be that has caused some comparitive delays! 

I am new to the forum and still looking around the topics posted on this. I will surely take the opprtunity to take the advise and suggestions from all. 

Btw, have you make the move or yet in India?

Thanks,
Rushi


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Just wait Rushi for some more time and you would be through.. 

We are yet to go to Australia. We are planning for our validation trip by 10 Oct 2010 (10-10-10) and will come back after a forthnight. 

Then in March 2011 make a final move...

Keep reading the posts, there are a lot of usefull information related to immigration, which for sure all of have found very useful and have gained from it. 

Good Luck. 
Randhir Singh



RishiRiddhi said:


> Hi Randhir,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and wishes.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Rishi

Welcome to the forum


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Guys,
No news from my side..called diac few days back and they told u have to wait..lets c how long...meanwhile have to start planning out..huh, loads of things to consider dont know where to start from..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey aarava,

Hang on for some more time.. waiting is going to end soon. in the meantime, you can start planning..I mean start advertising the things you would want to get rid off, start preparing CV start looking for places and time would pass.

Good Luck Buddy.



aarav said:


> Hey Guys,
> No news from my side..called diac few days back and they told u have to wait..lets c how long...meanwhile have to start planning out..huh, loads of things to consider dont know where to start from..


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey Guys,
> No news from my side..called diac few days back and they told u have to wait..lets c how long...meanwhile have to start planning out..huh, loads of things to consider dont know where to start from..



Hey aarav

You should get ur Visa soon.I got my Grant letter today.I applied on December and My status was all met from 6th of April.But it took another 2 months for the Grant.So dont worry ur Visa too is on the way


----------



## rishimal (Jun 1, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Hi Rishimal,
> 
> It is quite tough to look for jobs while sitting in India. However, it is advisable to start your job hunt 2-3 weeks before arriving in Australia. So that you may start getting Interview calls while you have reached there already.
> 
> ...


Thanks Randhir, your comments are always insightful and helpful.
I just had one concern that if I resign from my current company and go to Australia and start searching for job there; it might take some time. Say it might take 1-2 months for me to actually land a job. Wont this 1-2 month show as a gap on my cv?
Isnt there a culture of telephonic interview in Australia?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Rushi, a couple of months won't make any difference as you are migrating to new place and it could be justified. 

Telephonic interviews has been discussed many times on the forum, you can use the forum search option to reach them.. But none of us have been fortunate enough to get one.. So, it seems that we will have to go there and search for our luck..

Good Luck..


----------



## jetiology (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr india, yes, you are right. been sending my CV to few agent, and few IT company. no replied from them. OR, they just tell you that the position is filled by other programmer. I guess, i have to be there to get a job. I'm making a move by this coming mid of August 2010. Please wish me luck..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jetiology said:


> Mr india, yes, you are right. been sending my CV to few agent, and few IT company. no replied from them. OR, they just tell you that the position is filled by other programmer. I guess, i have to be there to get a job. I'm making a move by this coming mid of August 2010. Please wish me luck..


Good Luck Jetiology....! God Bless..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hey aarava,
> 
> Hang on for some more time.. waiting is going to end soon. in the meantime, you can start planning..I mean start advertising the things you would want to get rid off, start preparing CV start looking for places and time would pass.
> 
> Good Luck Buddy.


Yeh hopefully..lets c when is the day...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Btw,
I have a query..well my wife is an it professional as well ..but she holds only 3 yrs of work experience and couldnt work more as we were continously travelling and then had a baby..now my question is how to get her qualification ie masters in computer applications recognised or her skill assesment done?..coz the routine assesment needs more than 4 years of exp which she dosnt have..can any one throw some light?..

thanks
aarav


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Aarav

Why do you want to get her assessment done?


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

I am under the impression that in order to fetch a job in australia atleast some type of local recognition is mandatory?..am i wrong?..moreover a friend of ours suggested and i didnt have any idea so wanted to inquire..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No you do not have to get any skill assessed. the assessment is only for visa purpose.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Okie thanks anj..thats a relief..though she is an IT professional she havnt been programming was into teaching ..so was just thinking what to do next..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

next is to get the visa, fly there and then things take shape on its own. a friend was a BD manager in an IT R&D department, she is applying for a front officer post, this is how things go for those who move there. the initial days are tough and then things ease down.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> next is to get the visa, fly there and then things take shape on its own. a friend was a BD manager in an IT R&D department, she is applying for a front officer post, this is how things go for those who move there. the initial days are tough and then things ease down.


Yeh thats what we r waiting for...thanks anj


----------



## BAM07 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Received Pre-grant Letter*

Hi all,

After a long time am posting a message in the forum. 

Waiting time :ranger: is over now. Last Friday I have received the pre-grant letter from Immigration. 

Thanks to everyone in this forum. This forum really helped me in resolving the queries raised by CO and also provided modes of contacting/chasing the CO's by raising the PLE's & calls. 

Now the pending things from my side is go out of australia and visa stamping.


Baskar
Visa 175 CSL
Occupation/Skill - CSL & MODL.
ACC Assessment – 6th August, 2009
IELTS Results with Band – 23rd July 2009 with Overall 7.0
175 Visa Application Lodgement (Online) - 16th December 2009
Application being processed further - 12th Feb 2010
Health Requirements Finalised -	25th June 2010
Received Pre-grant Letter -25th June 2010
****Visa Stamping Penindg ******


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats and wish you good luck...

btw, did you fill up Form 1221..?? My consultant asked me to fill up Form 80 - he said that it is more detailed and still valid.. however, document checklist for my appliaction doesnt show it as required - but my wife's application check list has this document on list. 

My medical is finalised on 20-05-10 and since then the status has stucked to "required" status for this Form 1221 and "met" for all rest of documents! 

Did anyone else have faced this?

Thanks,
Rushi



BAM07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long time am posting a message in the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations.. and good luck with visa stamping..



BAM07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long time am posting a message in the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

RishiRiddhi said:


> Congrats and wish you good luck...
> 
> btw, did you fill up Form 1221..?? My consultant asked me to fill up Form 80 - he said that it is more detailed and still valid.. however, document checklist for my appliaction doesnt show it as required - but my wife's application check list has this document on list.
> 
> ...


Hey, 
Its showing MET for me and my wife and kid for all the documents since 26th of may for me..they had asked for form 80 from us so sent it..and no news since then from CO..

Aarav


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats BAM07...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey,
> Its showing MET for me and my wife and kid for all the documents since 26th of may for me..they had asked for form 80 from us so sent it..and no news since then from CO..
> 
> Aarav


Few more days to go Aarav..!


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hope those days r close now..but in the last mail they had told your processing might be done in 3 to 4 months..is it a general reply?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations BAM


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

aarav said:


> Hope those days r close now..but in the last mail they had told your processing might be done in 3 to 4 months..is it a general reply?


Hey aarav, 

Thanks for sharing your case.

In my case, form 1221 was listed on the document checklist since I lodge the file. But as I said, It is listed only for my wife's part of application. They havent ask it for my part! 

However, my consultant had asked both of us to fill up Form 80 and that we have submitted long back.. but still it is as "required" status..!  dont know why!!

anyways.. as Mr. India have said  "days are nearer.. hopefully"..

good luck to you and all who are waiting for the Grant..

Thank you,
Rushi


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Friends,
I raised a PLE today as a routine follow up and to my surprise i immediately got two replies from diac..one the standard one and the other with the following content..

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
"At present your application is undergoing routine processing. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time.

The case officer is following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.

We appreciate your patience in this matter."

i am sure many of them must have got this reply..

aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Not too far from your visa aarav..


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

aarav said:


> Hey Friends,
> I raised a PLE today as a routine follow up and to my surprise i immediately got two replies from diac..one the standard one and the other with the following content..
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> ...


... Thanks Aarav for sharing this.. I was planning to send the query..


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

RishiRiddhi said:


> ... Thanks Aarav for sharing this.. I was planning to send the query..


My Application status is "APPROVED" ..!!!!! expecting Visa Grant email letter soon..

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

awesome rishi.. soon  i have seen 6 grants already since morning..


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> awesome rishi.. soon  i have seen 6 grants already since morning..


Thanks.. 
It seems like they are quite active in new FY.. Now the tough time has started..
When to move there.. hehehe.. but I would like to think on this question..!!


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

RishiRiddhi said:


> My Application status is "APPROVED" ..!!!!! expecting Visa Grant email letter soon..
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Cool...since status shows it is approved...you will get it today or max with in 2 days i guess.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

RishiRiddhi said:


> My Application status is "APPROVED" ..!!!!! expecting Visa Grant email letter soon..
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations mate...mera number kab ayega...hheeh..njoy the moment...


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

aarav said:


> Hey Friends,
> I raised a PLE today as a routine follow up and to my surprise i immediately got two replies from diac..one the standard one and the other with the following content..
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> ...


Well in my case this was not the reply...but i see there are few who had this reply but got the grant well before. 

So i will say....just hang on before you break till celebrate.


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

bbraj said:


> Cool...since status shows it is approved...you will get it today or max with in 2 days i guess.


Yeah.. I hope so..!! In most situations, my client has directed me the email in Indian noon.. but since it is weekend now.. it may take couple of days.. lets see.. (I can wait this little .. since I know the result.. ehehhee)


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

aarav said:


> Congratulations mate...mera number kab ayega...hheeh..njoy the moment...


Thanks mate,... I know its too difficult to wait .. but aayega aayega.. tera number bhi aayega.. Good luck ..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats Rishi... time for celebrations for you and ur family... !!


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

hi dear
thats good to hear , concrats. cheers .


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

dimple saini said:


> hi dear
> thats good to hear , concrats. cheers .


Hi Dimple,

Thanks for your wishes..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello all,
Well we were planning to directly mail our query regarding the status of our application to our CO .is it advisable to do that..i mean on the team id ...can some one throw some light whether i should do it or not?

Thanks
aarav


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

aarav said:


> Hello all,
> Well we were planning to directly mail our query regarding the status of our application to our CO .is it advisable to do that..i mean on the team id ...can some one throw some light whether i should do it or not?
> 
> Thanks
> aarav


there is no harm in mailing the CO he will reply in 4-5 days ..........

what are ur timelines pls share


----------



## hani084 (Jul 7, 2010)

*hi*

arav I got the same response which u have got from ur CO! I think they just copy paste my all documents met except my Form 80 and Job verification, I dont know how much time they will take!!!


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

ikhan said:


> there is no harm in mailing the CO he will reply in 4-5 days ..........
> 
> what are ur timelines pls share


Thanks ikhan..well have raised a ple again after say 9 days..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hani084 said:


> arav I got the same response which u have got from ur CO! I think they just copy paste my all documents met except my Form 80 and Job verification, I dont know how much time they will take!!!


OOh..thanks for sharing your experience..


----------



## hani084 (Jul 7, 2010)

*ok*



aarav said:


> OOh..thanks for sharing your experience..


arrav wht are security checks and how much time it take? secondly wht do u think the reply i got is same as u got? any idea or any chit chat with ur ny fellow who got his reply and got visa after how much time??


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hani084 said:


> arrav wht are security checks and how much time it take? secondly wht do u think the reply i got is same as u got? any idea or any chit chat with ur ny fellow who got his reply and got visa after how much time??


No idea regarding the time frame it has become completely un predictable and regarding what sec checks r u asking sorry i didnt get you?..lets hope for the best


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Btw ..i got my visas..currently i feel as if i dont have legs..hehehe..thanks to all you guys for ur support..


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

aarav said:


> Btw ..i got my visas..currently i feel as if i dont have legs..hehehe..thanks to all you guys for ur support..



hey congrats !! 
ur case gives me also some hope 

what did the Co replied last time before visa grant ?


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

aarav said:


> Btw ..i got my visas..currently i feel as if i dont have legs..hehehe..thanks to all you guys for ur support..


what is ur skill set and when r u planning to move to oz ?


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

She just sent grant letter as a reply..i am an oracle specialist and still deciding on what to do next..


----------



## hani084 (Jul 7, 2010)

*congrats aarav*

Congrats bro!!! well i have got the samereply as you have got Do i keep hope of getting mine soon?? what do u say as i discussed in my previous email???


----------



## hani084 (Jul 7, 2010)

Arav when u have done PLE or mail to CO after getting the same reply which io have got?? after how many days??


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

i wrote a mail and sent ple yday itself...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> i wrote a mail and sent ple yday itself...


Hey AARAV... Congrats Buddy... Celebrate the day today and start palanning your move soon..

Congrats again buddy..

Randhir Singh


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

congrats aarav for ur visa, good luck.


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats Aarav. :clap2:.so I am the last man standing...my team is also team2..





-------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

HI All after long time. I hope all dec applicants got visa by now.I am planning to make validation trip in sept and final movement by nov/dec. My wife already went to australia two weeks back. But it seems getting initial job is very tough unless your profile is in high demand. she got only 3 to 4 calls from consultants in last two weeks. she is level2/level3 expert in PABX systems. unfortunately her profile is not in demand. Consultants are not forwarding ur cv unless they found exact match and experience level also. if your previous company/clients are internationally recognized i think its bit helpful here because consults are more interested on this part. Our plan is to first look at sydney jobs for sometime and move to other areas too after that. lets see how it goes...


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*So confused............*

Hi,

I dint not get my VISA till now. On July 19th there were some changes and Computer professional(nec) is not in priority list. I am so frustrated and confused. Some ppl are telling those with case officers will not be affected...Not sure...

=========================================
ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Gopi, 

Did you sent any PLE? what are they saying. 
If you do not get any reply on your PLE then call them and ask for the status. It should have been through by now..

Good Luck.



sgopi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dint not get my VISA till now. On July 19th there were some changes and Computer professional(nec) is not in priority list. I am so frustrated and confused. Some ppl are telling those with case officers will not be affected...Not sure...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pagoy (Jul 24, 2010)

i applied for gsm sv 175 visa in late dec 2009, but hasnt been assigned to any CO up to this moment


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

I applied through an agent and he is not ready to contact CO. He want me to wait....

=========================================
ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted








mr.india said:


> Hey Gopi,
> 
> Did you sent any PLE? what are they saying.
> If you do not get any reply on your PLE then call them and ask for the status. It should have been through by now..
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

sgopi said:


> I applied through an agent and he is not ready to contact CO. He want me to wait....
> 
> =========================================
> ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
> ...


Hey Gopi, 

Even if you have applied through agent, DIAC does not stop you from calling them. You may call them and check on the status of your application, and there is no harm in doing so. 

Good Luck.


----------



## khan.webguru (Jul 26, 2010)

Dear All,

14/12/2009 Application received - processing commenced
14/12/2009 Application fee received
13/01/2010 Application being processed further

1- I sent all Document through scan + paper but there is still status
that document required is that ok???

I applied in 2231-79 and got letter from ACS that apply in 12 month you are in C# etc..........

Now they changed MODL,,,,,,CSL,,,,,etc

I am very afraid that I don't know Either I have assign Case officer or not  

No medical request 

No document Request 

Whats going on  I am very disappointed  

I have more than 4 years exp in relevant field also 

I applied through consultant and requested him to send PLE and he forward me an email after one day in which DIEC mentioned that they will send this request to CO he/she will contact in 7 working days but no response almost 20 days has been past 

Please help me what should I do Thanking in advance 

BR

Asif Ahmed Khan


----------



## deva.ceg (Jul 5, 2010)

HI!
You better ring to DIAC number and enquire in person. You will get a proper response and status of your application.


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi,

I tried calling up DIAC but there is a long Q I guess..I kept waiting ..but could not get connected...will try again............







mr.india said:


> Hey Gopi,
> 
> Even if you have applied through agent, DIAC does not stop you from calling them. You may call them and check on the status of your application, and there is no harm in doing so.
> 
> Good Luck.





=========================================
ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 175 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

thats always the case gopi..even we had faced the same problem sometimes kept on hold for 25 min..but than we have to bear it no choice..


sgopi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried calling up DIAC but there is a long Q I guess..I kept waiting ..but could not get connected...will try again............
> 
> ...


----------



## khan.webguru (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Gopy,

You mentioned that "07 March- CO assigned"..... how u came to know abt this  As I already told you that I applied on 14th Dec with the help of consultant and at this moment I have no information that I have CO for my case or not when I call to my consultant he said don't worry and wait just wait ur case has case officer  but How I come to know  When I checked status online just mentioned these few statuses 

14/12/2009 Application received - processing commenced
14/12/2009 Application fee received
13/01/2010 Application being processed further

And all documents status is required  Although I send all document as scan and hard copies to  I don't know what the hell is going on 

Regards,

Asif Khan


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Khan,

My agent received a mail from the case officer on that day to do the medicals and PCC. That is how I come to know that the case officer is assigned. There will not be any staus change online that shows CO assigned. Better you contact DIAC (long wait in fon line) or your agent. Ask your agent to forward the email from your case officer.

All the best...

Regards,
Sgopi






khan.webguru said:


> Hi Gopy,
> 
> You mentioned that "07 March- CO assigned"..... how u came to know abt this  As I already told you that I applied on 14th Dec with the help of consultant and at this moment I have no information that I have CO for my case or not when I call to my consultant he said don't worry and wait just wait ur case has case officer  but How I come to know  When I checked status online just mentioned these few statuses
> 
> ...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

I have created a new thread with my latest updated. HTH


----------



## Max09 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Will New Priority Processing Arrangement affect December Applicants??*

Guys,

A New Priority Processing List have been introduced by DIAC effective from 14th July 2010 http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/priority-processing-14-july-2010.pdf. According to this, all the occupations not listed in new SOL effective from 1st July 2010 will fall under group-4 for which processing time is not definite.

Now, the confusion is, what will happen to those Applicants who are at the final stage of processing. e.g, medical is done.

In the fact sheet it is clearly mentioned that those applications will also fall under the new priority list. But, it is hard to believe that after doing lots of hard work and waiting DIAC is going to just hang these cases. 

On the same fact sheet it is also mentioned that "Applicants with a nominated occupation of Computing Professional (nec), Hospital Pharmacist and Retail Pharmacist, who have already been allocated a case officer, will be contacted directly by their case officer to advise processing arrangements".

Any thoughts? Please discuss and Share on this issue.

I'm freaking out.
=======================================
ACS: Aug 2009
MODL: Network Security
DIAC Application: Dec 2009 (175-Paper)
CO Assigned(team3): 6 April 2010
Form 80 Requested: Form80 & PCC Sent on 6 April 2010
CO requested Medical: 17 June 2010
Medical done: 26th June 2010
Waiting!!
=======================================


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Max09 said:


> Guys,
> 
> A New Priority Processing List have been introduced by DIAC effective from 14th July 2010 http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/priority-processing-14-july-2010.pdf. According to this, all the occupations not listed in new SOL effective from 1st July 2010 will fall under group-4 for which processing time is not definite.
> 
> ...


I see you are computing professional NEC and have CO allocated, please contact your CO, some people have contacted and according to CO they are safe.


----------



## Max09 (Mar 1, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> I see you are computing professional NEC and have CO allocated, please contact your CO, some people have contacted and according to CO they are safe.


Thanks Shafaqat bhai. 

May Allah bless us all. It is giving me some light of hope.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

avinash said:


> I have created a new thread with my latest updated. HTH


Thanks Avinash for coming back and sharing ur experience in Australia with us. Me and my wife are visiting Sydney and Melbourne this month on our validation trip, we are hearing a lot these days on Weather in Australia, is the weather in sydney / canberra/ melbourne that bad? Is there anything we should be careful about in this trip? I would appreciate if anyone can respond.

Best Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Thanks Avinash for coming back and sharing ur experience in Australia with us. Me and my wife are visiting Sydney and Melbourne this month on our validation trip, we are hearing a lot these days on Weather in Australia, is the weather in sydney / canberra/ melbourne that bad? Is there anything we should be careful about in this trip? I would appreciate if anyone can respond.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Randhir Singh


I am not sure about other places, Melbourne is good right now. we are crossing 15 max now and winter is over. But it rains at least 3days week. You could avoid any thermal wear but get a pocket umbrella. And a good sunglasses would help too. 

HTH


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Guys, I finally moved and am loving it here in Western Australia. The weather is great - I can't complain!

Hope you eventually join us down under.

Happy holidays 

Dennis


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Guys, I finally moved and am loving it here in Western Australia. The weather is great - I can't complain!

Hope you eventually join us down under.

Happy holidays 

Dennis


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Great Zenji..

Good to note that you are happy and enjoying in Perth like a king.. 
Happy holidays and take care.

Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

@Singh life is great. Am sure you would say the same!


----------



## shimpigd (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Guys--PLEASE HELP,

My Brother applied the australian visa through the Paper Lodgement (thru agent) not by online. Can you please tell us where to see the status or how to approach to know the status? Please please help it almost two years we have not got the visa.

Pl suggest.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

there is no way to check teh status, all you can do is call DIAC and ask..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shimpigd said:


> Hey Guys--PLEASE HELP,
> 
> My Brother applied the australian visa through the Paper Lodgement (thru agent) not by online. Can you please tell us where to see the status or how to approach to know the status? Please please help it almost two years we have not got the visa.
> 
> Pl suggest.


Send a PLE and wait for 10 days to get an answer within 10-15 days or as anj suggested call DIAC and get instant answer. I only called DIAC one time throught my visa process and was granted visa very next day of my call.. (worked for me.. )


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

How are you guys doing ... We are still planning our move.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

mr.india said:


> How are you guys doing ... We are still planning our move.


Heyy Bhai..kaise ho...so when r u scheduled to land ???


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

We are planning to move July/Aug not sure of the dates yet. I hope everything is going well with you guys.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Our time also to move to Australia is here soon, we are thinking that we might have to move a few months before planned, as the situation in Bahrain is escalating from bad to worst due to continuing political unrest.

 hate politics over OIL.


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

hi mr india 
long time i got my case officer team 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

dimple saini said:


> hi mr india
> long time i got my case officer team 2


Can you please tell us your timeline?


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

[

hi there
need ur urgent help , i got my case officer 3 days back but my total points are 115 and he has given me only 28 days time, but i dont have sufficient points so can u tell me what will happen , pl reply its urgent i need ur help thanx,


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

dimple saini said:


> [
> 
> hi there
> need ur urgent help , i got my case officer 3 days back but my total points are 115 and he has given me only 28 days time, but i dont have sufficient points so can u tell me what will happen , pl reply its urgent i need ur help thanx,


Hi,

Can you please be a bit more specific here.

1. How do you know you have got 115 points?

2. Do you know the break up for these points?

3. What exactly has the case officer asked you to provide to him??

P.S. It is advisable NOT to give out your email address and take whatever advice you receive on the email address with a grain of salt. It is MUCH more safer to discuss things here on the forum where a lot of people will review each response and can make corrections if needed.


----------



## rif (Dec 11, 2009)

Try to get NAATI Accrediation points as, this could bridge your missing 5 points. Ask ur CO, if they would allow you to Update ur IELTS with updated scores, if yes, then it makes sense to take fresh IELTS exam.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dimple,

You will need to hurry up. As I have replied on your other post, you will have to make a quick decision else, the application might be sent to pool. 

Best Regards,


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

how to get naati points ,where to find, what to do sorry i dont know


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

dimple saini said:


> how to get naati points ,where to find, what to do sorry i dont know


Hi dimple,

Please take a look at this link: Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

Basically what everyone is recommending is that you claim the 5 language poins for community language. As the link explain, the way to do it is to:

1. Either provide the degree and transcript of your bachelors/masters education and a letter from the university from where you did either one of these qualifications. The letter should state that the medium of instruction at that university was any one of the languages listed in the language above.

2. Otherwise you would have to pass an examination conducted by the National Accredition Authority for Translators and Interpreters (Welcome to NAATI). The details can be found on the website.

If the above are not possible, then write to your CO asking for an extension in which you can take the IELTS and improve your score. Explain to him how your agent misguided you thus causing you to have lesser points.

If all of the above fail, then try to get state sponsorship. Now, I am not sure if your application goes into the list of 'pooled' applications, whether it is possible to use state sponsorship to get it back into processing so ask about that in a completely separate thread on this forum.

I hope the above will explain the situation to you.


----------



## deduee (Jun 4, 2011)

27th Dec 2009-"Application Lodged"


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

*175 pooled application*

hi there
my co has allocated me 110 points , and my application has gone in pool, can u guys now tell me as my agent had asked me to do ielts again and get 7 in each , and he says that he will put a request to the c o to re-consider the application ,, 
he says me if i have anyone who can get me state sponsorship, but i said no.
do u think once u r in pool, can i put a request for reconsideration if i score 7 in each ?
and also i heard that they are going to make it 8 points for PR from july 1st ?
pl friends need ur advise,
WAITINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG .............
THANX


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

FRIENDS , I HAVE JUST GONE THRU THE NEW CHANGES WHICH ARE GOING TO B AFFECTIVE FROM JULY 1 , IF I SCORE 7 IN EACH, THEN I CAN GET 65 TOTAL POINTS TO B ELIGIBLE FOR 175 SKILLED INDEPENDENT, SO NOW AS I M IN POOL, SO THEN WILL MY APPLICATION WILL B CONSIDERED FAST , PL ADVISE, PL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NEED UR SUGGESTIONS AS I SEE A RAY OF SUNSHINE, PL GUYS, 
pl friends need ur advise,


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

dimple saini said:


> FRIENDS , I HAVE JUST GONE THRU THE NEW CHANGES WHICH ARE GOING TO B AFFECTIVE FROM JULY 1 , IF I SCORE 7 IN EACH, THEN I CAN GET 65 TOTAL POINTS TO B ELIGIBLE FOR 175 SKILLED INDEPENDENT, SO NOW AS I M IN POOL, SO THEN WILL MY APPLICATION WILL B CONSIDERED FAST , PL ADVISE, PL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NEED UR SUGGESTIONS AS I SEE A RAY OF SUNSHINE, PL GUYS,
> pl friends need ur advise,


The new points system is for people who launch their apps on or after July 1 2011. You have three options:

1. Try getting above 7 in each band and make a plea to case officer as your agent suggests. You *SHOULD* try this approach first.

2. At the same time see if you can get state sponsorship. If yes, put full effort in getting it.

3. See if you occupation is in the new SOL and you have enough points according to the new system. If yes, withdraw your application and launch a new one.

4. Otherwise your only option would be to somehow get employer sponsorship or marry someone who has a relevant visa and get a spouse visa.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dimple,

Try to improve your IELTS score which is *1st. *. I remember we talked about it in Feb same, thing. If you manage to get good IELTS score, then you may consider re-applying again under new points system


----------

